# Ceramic coils and compatible tanks



## SunRam

So it looks like ceramic coils are going to make a huge comeback in 2016. The Vaperesso Ccell is already going strong and available locally and here's some more to look forward to. Whether it's safer/more harmful, who knows?

Here's a couple I could find, not all brand new on the market though:



http://www.digicig.co.za/shop/iciga-bdc-pro-ceramic-clearomizer/
http://freemaxvape.com/index.php?c=product&id=49
http://www.vapeston.com/product-detail/vapeston-ceramikas-tank/
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/smow...ank-series-smowell-hatrick?forceNoSplash=true
http://spinfuel.com/hygeia-ceramic-wick-tank/

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Seems a lot of the complaints of ceramic coils thus far is the snail pace juice wicking.
I found that my trick of submerging acommercial coil in juice and then pulling a vacuum, extracted all the air out of the cotton wick material, allowing the juice to fill the previous air spaces, resulting in a completely juice saturated coil.
No dry hits or burnt out coils as a first time Cubis user.
No 10 min or overnight soak, just vac and go.

IMO this will be a great diy wick saturate work-around for all commercial coil heads not just the Cubis ones and it can only improve the present method, ceramic coils included.
From my other post, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/page-2#post-320276

Using a syringe to pull vacuum on a kanthal clapton coil head for the Cubis, take off needle and hold the tip closed with your finger.(for those users not experienced in the DIY arts)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Neal

blujeenz said:


> Seems a lot of the complaints of ceramic coils thus far is the snail pace juice wicking.
> I found that my trick of submerging acommercial coil in juice and then pulling a vacuum, extracted all the air out of the cotton wick material, allowing the juice to fill the previous air spaces, resulting in a completely juice saturated coil.
> No dry hits or burnt out coils as a first time Cubis user.
> No 10 min or overnight soak, just vac and go.
> 
> IMO this will be a great diy wick saturate work-around for all commercial coil heads not just the Cubis ones and it can only improve the present method, ceramic coils included.
> From my other post, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/page-2#post-320276
> 
> Using a syringe to pull vacuum on a kanthal clapton coil head for the Cubis, take off needle and hold the tip closed with your finger.(for those users not experienced in the DIY arts)



Interesting observation @blujeenz, got myself some Atom gClaptons for Mini Subtank recently and their instructions for priming a new coil are very precise. Saturate wick through airholes, close off any intake and and pull through atty for 5 seconds and repeat 4 times before attaching atty to mod. Needless to say I completely ignored this advice, but your post would seem to confirm what they are indicating. Shall give it bash next time I replace coil.


----------



## Nightwalker

blujeenz said:


> Seems a lot of the complaints of ceramic coils thus far is the snail pace juice wicking.
> I found that my trick of submerging acommercial coil in juice and then pulling a vacuum, extracted all the air out of the cotton wick material, allowing the juice to fill the previous air spaces, resulting in a completely juice saturated coil.
> No dry hits or burnt out coils as a first time Cubis user.
> No 10 min or overnight soak, just vac and go.
> 
> IMO this will be a great diy wick saturate work-around for all commercial coil heads not just the Cubis ones and it can only improve the present method, ceramic coils included.
> From my other post, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis.t19057/page-2#post-320276
> 
> Using a syringe to pull vacuum on a kanthal clapton coil head for the Cubis, take off needle and hold the tip closed with your finger.(for those users not experienced in the DIY arts)


Say what?? Ummm. Could you make a video?


----------



## blujeenz

Neal said:


> Interesting observation @blujeenz, got myself some Atom gClaptons for Mini Subtank recently and their instructions for priming a new coil are very precise. Saturate wick through airholes, close off any intake and and pull through atty for 5 seconds and repeat 4 times before attaching atty to mod. Needless to say I completely ignored this advice, but your post would seem to confirm what they are indicating. Shall give it bash next time I replace coil.


That pulling through the atty is basically drawing out the air and allowing the vac to pull in the juice.
Same procedure that Dwaine Adkins uses in his cubis coil prep. 


@Nightwalker sorry man dont do videos, but a sketch is being crafted as your reply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Nightwalker said:


> Say what?? Ummm. Could you make a video?


.
If you have ever played with a syringe, pulling out the plunger creates a loud pop due to vacuum.
Air rushes in to fill the vac creating a pressure wave on your eardrum which you perceive as... *pop!*
Now put the coil into the syringe, cover the top of the coil with juice, hold tip closed and vac out the air, stands to reason the juice will fill the spaces remaining behind by the evacuated air.
If you manage to pull the entire plunger out and dump juice and coil onto the floor, then you will need parental supervision.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Nightwalker

blujeenz said:


> .
> If you have ever played with a syringe, pulling out the plunger creates a loud pop due to vacuum.
> Air rushes in to fill the vac creating a pressure wave on your eardrum which you perceive as... *pop!*
> Now put the coil into the syringe, cover the top of the coil with juice, hold tip closed and vac out the air, stands to reason the juice will fill the spaces remaining behind by the evacuated air.
> If you manage to pull the entire plunger out and dump juice and coil onto the floor, then you will need parental supervision.
> View attachment 45034


Pic says 1000 words. I understand now. Shot bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Nightwalker said:


> Pic says 1000 words. I understand now. Shot bud


Sweet man, all good, most folk are visual learners, myself included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ceramic tanks all the way. The Target tank is unreal..  Haven't vaped a traditional wicked tank since.


----------



## Lushen

Gizmo said:


> Ceramic tanks all the way. The Target tank is unreal..  Haven't vaped a traditional wicked tank since.


 
Tell us more please @Gizmo 
Is the flavour better, less maintenance, can you use it for a stealth vape or does it work best with high power only?


----------



## Gizmo

Firstly flavour has never been better for.. This thing wicks amazingly well and preforms best at the 40W mark (which in turn bring brilliant battery life).. The clouds are above average and I never get dry hits. So it wicks efficiently.. Coils lasts around 1.5 weeks for me. I expected more, but that's what I get..

I really cant recommend ceramic enough, and this definitely is the future.. You need to try it. If you do get the tank please be sure to prime it though, ceramic needs more priming then traditional coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo

Also don't worry about the Target kit, the kit is not really necessary, the mod itself is nothing special. Its the tank is where the magic happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SunRam

I can vouch for the tank and coils, it really is superb. Like @Gizmo said, very clean taste and I find the coil very resilient. If you get a dry hit on an empty tank, you don't sit with that funky burnt cotton taste like you get with the traditional coils. Just fill and vape away for some more clean tasting vapor. I'm on my second week with the ccell coil at 35W and so far so good with 10ml/day going through it.


Gizmo said:


> Also don't worry about the Target kit, the kit is not really necessary, the mod itself is nothing special. Its the tank is where the magic happens.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Who sells the ceramic tanks ?


----------



## SunRam

I'm sure Vapeking does

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

WARMACHINE said:


> Who sells the ceramic tanks ?



The vendors arent allowed to answer product questions here, only in the "who has stock" thread.
I can say VapeKing has a range, there are others too though.


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Who sells the ceramic tanks ?


The vendor/administrator who started singing its praises maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


> The vendor/administrator who started singing its praises maybe.



I dont usually comment on these things, I thought i would give advice and my personal opinion.. The coils for the Target also work in the Atlantis, Triton and Ijust/ Melo tanks. Multiple vendors sell the Target coils.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Gizmo said:


> I dont usually comment on these things, I thought i would give advice and my personal opinion.. The coils for the Target also work in the Atlantis, Triton and Ijust/ Melo tanks. Multiple vendors sell the Target coils.


These coils only work in those tanks ? Not sure if you can answer this, but is Target a brand of tank and coils ?


----------



## Lushen

Gizmo said:


> I dont usually comment on these things, I thought i would give advice and my personal opinion.. The coils for the Target also work in the Atlantis, Triton and Ijust/ Melo tanks. Multiple vendors sell the Target coils.


 
Thanks for the personal feedback @Gizmo I appreciate it.

Do you need a temp control mod for the coils, or will it work on a stock iJust kit as it fits in the tank?


----------



## SunRam

Lushen said:


> Thanks for the personal feedback @Gizmo I appreciate it.
> 
> Do you need a temp control mod for the coils, or will it work on a stock iJust kit as it fits in the tank?


Edit: It will work on the iJust battery, no temp control needed. That is if you use the 0.9 kanthal coil. These coils are available in TC Ni200 as well. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SunRam

WARMACHINE said:


> These coils only work in those tanks ? Not sure if you can answer this, but is Target a brand of tank and coils ?


It's a mod from Vaperesso, called the Target Mod. It comes in a kit with the Target Mod, the Target tank, a kanthal coil and a Ni200 coil. You can buy the tank separately. The coils are called Ccell coils, and are available in 0.9 ohm kanthal and 0.2 ohm Ni200. The Ccell coils fit in all the tanks @Gizmo mentioned and probably the Herakles plus as well. I'm using a kanthal Ccell coil in a Triton2 tank and a iJust tank. Vapes beautifully. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

How are you guys managing 35-40W? I have a CCell 0.9 Kanthal coil in my iJust2, I can't push it over 20w or it's dry hit city. Initially I just let the coil stand for about 30 min in the tank to saturate but that didn't seem to work so I took the coil out and vacuumed it in a syringe wow, so many bubbles  ), a little better, I can now take longer draws but still can't go above 20W. Any ideas?


----------



## SunRam

BumbleBee said:


> How are you guys managing 35-40W? I have a CCell 0.9 Kanthal coil in my iJust2, I can't push it over 20w or it's dry hit city. Initially I just let the coil stand for about 30 min in the tank to saturate but that didn't seem to work so I took the coil out and vacuumed it in a syringe wow, so many bubbles  ), a little better, I can now take longer draws but still can't go above 20W. Any ideas?


Do you know what's wrong with your coil maybe, but I'm easily getting 30w, but mostly using it at 27.5W. And I don't like warm vapes particularly, but that seems to be my sweet spot with these. Have you tried a new/different coil? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

SunRam said:


> Do you know what's wrong with your coil maybe, but I'm easily getting 30w, but mostly using it at 27.5W. And I don't like warm vapes particularly, but that seems to be my sweet spot with these. Have you tried a new/different coil?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I'm not too excited to try another coil, these things are nogal pricey. I've been poking around elsewhere on the web and found a few mentions that these CCell coils will physically fit in other tanks but are best suited to the Vaporesso, the major issue is the way the tanks are designed when it comes to wicking, the Melo2/iJust2 chimneys will cover the whole coil and limit juice flow whereas the Vaporesso has an open chimney design to allow for better wicking on their coils. 

Long story short, the CCell coils may be great but they're only great in the tanks they were designed for.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SunRam

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not too excited to try another coil, these things are nogal pricey. I've been poking around elsewhere on the web and found a few mentions that these CCell coils will physically fit in other tanks but are best suited to the Vaporesso, the major issue is the way the tanks are designed when it comes to wicking, the Melo2/iJust2 chimneys will cover the whole coil and limit juice flow whereas the Vaporesso has an open chimney design to allow for better wicking on their coils.
> 
> Long story short, the CCell coils may be great but they're only great in the tanks they were designed for.


Interestingly I use mine in a iJust2 tank and a Triton2 tank, both wicking great. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

SunRam said:


> Interestingly I use mine in a iJust2 tank and a Triton2 tank, both wicking great.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


What VG/PG ratio are you using? I'm trying with DDD which I believe is a 70VG.


----------



## SunRam

BumbleBee said:


> What VG/PG ratio are you using? I'm trying with DDD which I believe is a 70VG.


Got 70vg/30pg in the iJust2 and 50/50 in the Triton2 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaRoach

I bought 2 packs of these ni200 ccell and im not impressed using them in a triton 2 and gone through 3 and they just dont seem to be wicking i tried 50vg 60vg and 70vg im really disappointed. Oh well


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been using a 50/50 blend on my 0.9 cCell coil in the iJust2, it wicks much better than with 70vg and I can push it to 31w now, but it's still a cold vape and dries up after about 6 seconds on the second draw. I've been using this setup exclusively for two days now (it's been tough), it might be totally unrelated but my throat is a bit scratchy. I'm going to give this ceramic coil business a rest for a while.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Firstly flavour has never been better for.. This thing wicks amazingly well and preforms best at the 40W mark (which in turn bring brilliant battery life).. The clouds are above average and I never get dry hits. So it wicks efficiently.. Coils lasts around 1.5 weeks for me. I expected more, but that's what I get..
> 
> I really cant recommend ceramic enough, and this definitely is the future.. You need to try it. If you do get the tank please be sure to prime it though, ceramic needs more priming then traditional coils.



OK @Gizmo I was trying not to buy another tank because I have enough and they are either pretty much the same as the next... or they are complete crap or they don't leak and are OK... I was trying to restrain myself from getting dragged into testing the "ceramic" hype and I did hold out pretty well... but I finally cracked... now I just have to wait for the stinking courier to arrive!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @Gizmo I was trying not to buy another tank because I have enough and they are either pretty much the same as the next... or they are complete crap or they don't leak and are OK... I was trying to restrain myself from getting dragged into testing the "ceramic" hype and I did hold out pretty well... but I finally cracked... now I just have to wait for the stinking courier to arrive!


 Excellent choice Mr Fisher! You will never experience flavor this good.. Your juices will have a whole new dimensions. But please saturate it entirely before vaping. Lots of fake hits ( without pressing the button ) give the ceramic sometime and you will be astounded..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Excellent choice Mr Fisher! You will never experience flavor this good.. Your juices will have a whole new dimensions. But please saturate it entirely before vaping. Lots of fake hits ( without pressing the button ) give the ceramic sometime and you will be astounded..



Roger that @Gizmo'arama! I'm surprised there isn't more comment and discussion on the ceramic hype... but hopefully in a next hour or so I will be able to comment with first hand experience! 

I was kinda hoping that the feedback wasn't so positive because I thought I had found the perfect tank setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Gizmo'arama! I'm surprised there isn't more comment and discussion on the ceramic hype... but hopefully in a next hour or so I will be able to comment with first hand experience!
> 
> I was kinda hoping that the feedback wasn't so positive because I thought I had found the perfect tank setup.
> View attachment 46015



The search never ends  This will be the year of ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it seems I may have missed the courier cut off yesterday... so the big ceramic showdown will only happen tomorrow...


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it seems I may have missed the courier cut off yesterday... so the big ceramic showdown will only happen tomorrow...


Looking forward to this. Who are the contestants?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it seems I may have missed the courier cut off yesterday... so the big ceramic showdown will only happen tomorrow...


----------



## Rob Fisher

No it looks like I didn't miss the cut off... just a courier that always delivers late in the afternoon to me! So the Great Ceramic War begins shortly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> No it looks like I didn't miss the cut off... just a courier that always delivers late in the afternoon to me! So the Great Ceramic War begins shortly!
> View attachment 46034
> View attachment 46035


----------



## Rob Fisher

Review of the Vaporesso Target Tank in Rob's Ramblings!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-38#post-325819

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @Gizmo'arama! I'm surprised there isn't more comment and discussion on the ceramic hype... but hopefully in a next hour or so I will be able to comment with first hand experience!
> 
> I was kinda hoping that the feedback wasn't so positive because I thought I had found the perfect tank setup.
> View attachment 46015


Wow, that is a lot of Trinities....no wonder Sir Vape is out of stock.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vaporesso *Target Tank* is most certainly a game changer! The *flavour *is *unparalleled*. 

Priming the coil is *VERY *important. Be patient or use the syringe technique! I'm busy fighting with one in an extended Atlantis tank and I'm not sure the juice flow holes line up 100%... more on this later.
Not sure how well the coils will last with gunky juices but for menthols and fruits it's gonna excel!
28 watts with the 0,9Ω is my happy place.
There is no top fill but it's easy to refill and so far no leaking at all! Am on my second tank of XXX!
My daughter has a perfect palate (unlike me) and her initial response was that it was like "summer in a bowl"! She always tastes the cotton or rayon but with this tank she said it was just pure flavour with no tank or wick tastes.

I'm trying not to rave too much because I have only been using this tank for a couple of hours but man O man this is something special! 

Just going to order a second tank because now I want to taste other juices but don't want to take the Litchi Explosion (VM XXX) out of this tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vaporesso *Target Tank* is most certainly a game changer! The *flavour *is *unparalleled*.
> 
> Priming the coil is *VERY *important. Be patient or use the syringe technique! I'm busy fighting with one in an extended Atlantis tank and I'm not sure the juice flow holes line up 100%... more on this later.
> Not sure how well the coils will last with gunky juices but for menthols and fruits it's gonna excel!
> 28 watts with the 0,9Ω is my happy place.
> There is no top fill but it's easy to refill and so far no leaking at all! Am on my second tank of XXX!
> My daughter has a perfect palate (unlike me) and her initial response was that it was like "summer in a bowl"! She always tastes the cotton or rayon but with this tank she said it was just pure flavour with no tank or wick tastes.
> 
> I'm trying not to rave too much because I have only been using this tank for a couple of hours but man O man this is something special!
> 
> Just going to order a second tank because now I want to taste other juices but don't want to take the Litchi Explosion (VM XXX) out of this tank!


High praise indeed. Don't suppose you have an Ijust2 tank lying around. If love to hear your opinion on how the two tanks compare with the same coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Feedback on the Atlantis Tank... I wasn't patient enough... am now vaping Foggs Milky Way in the tank and it's awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> High praise indeed. Don't suppose you have an Ijust2 tank lying around. If love to hear your opinion on how the two tanks compare with the same coils.



I don't have any iJust2 tanks left anymore... there is no comparison to any tank that has gone before. And the tanks can't have the same coils... the whole point here are the ceramic coils from Vaporesso. I don't understand why this tank has not set the world on fire... I guess we are all too "gat" full of buying new tanks and they don't live up to the hype.


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't have any iJust2 tanks left anymore... there is no comparison to any tank that has gone before. And the tanks can't have the same coils... the whole point here are the ceramic coils from Vaporesso. I don't understand why this tank has not set the world on fire... I guess we are all too "gat" full of buying new tanks and they don't live up to the hype.


From what I gathered the vaporesso ccell coils are compatible with the Ijust 2 tank so was wondering if they perform just was well in the Ijust 2 or whether the Target tank is a must.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> From what I gathered the vaporesso ccell coils are compatible with the Ijust 2 tank so was wondering if they perform just was well in the Ijust 2 or whether the Target tank is a must.



Ahhhh... On the packet they only mention Vaporesso Tanks, Atlantis and Triton tanks... but if they do fit the iJust2 then I'm sure they will perform just fine... I have one in the Atlantis and it's also awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Duffie12 said:


> From what I gathered the vaporesso ccell coils are compatible with the Ijust 2 tank so was wondering if they perform just was well in the Ijust 2 or whether the Target tank is a must.


Worth a flier mate, if it works, you're a winner.
If it doesnt, a new tank is all that is needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... On the packet they only mention Vaporesso Tanks, Atlantis and Triton tanks... but if they do fit the iJust2 then I'm sure they will perform just fine... I have one in the Atlantis and it's also awesome!


@SunRam said his work quite well in the iJust 2, I was just wondering how they would compare head to head 
Also, don't know if you've seen but there are also gClaptons compatible with the Target tank.



blujeenz said:


> Worth a flier mate, if it works, you're a winner.
> If it doesnt, a new tank is all that is needed.


If I had it in the iJust 2 I'd always wonder if it would be even better in the target tank... and unfortunately a new tank isn't in my budget yet

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## dekardy

Currently using the Vaporesso CCell .9 Kanthal coil in the iJust2 tank and its working really well. Very happy. Clean taste from the get go after using the syringe technique. Very happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hey hey @Duffie12 good news, seems like @dekardy has done the guinea pig tests.


----------



## Rob Fisher

One big issue with the Ceramic Coils is that some considerable attention needs to be placed on *fully soaking the coil*! I haven't tried the Syringe method yet but I certainly will on my next change of juice. If I wasn't forewarned I may never have gotten it right first time and the whole caboodle may have ended up in the gorge. I battled a bit with my second coil in the Atlantis and wasn't as patient and tasted a bit of burn and stopped right away... then gave it more time to soak and then it was fine.

So be warned... soak and false suck and preferably do the Syringe method... yes it's a bit of a pain compared to a normal coil but it is so worth the initial extra effort!

PS I just ordered a second tank because that will give me 3 perfect vapes of my three top juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dekardy

Yip. I was also forewarned and thus used the syringe technique. Coincidentally I also tried my Atlantis tonight. I happy to say that I now have two extra tanks in the mix again that used to sit dormant for quite some time. What I do like about the ceramic is that if you accidentally dry burn it you don't mess-up the coil like a cotton build for instance. If you want have a look at PBusardo's review see link below. The review on the tank and cCell coil starts from about 40 minutes. If you just want to see how resilient these coils are skip to 44:20.



Point is, and like @Rob Fisher said, they need to be fully soaked but you won't loose a new coil if not .

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Wonder if we will see Kangertech products like this ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Wonder if we will see Kangertech products like this ?



I have no doubt that we will.


----------



## dekardy

Hope so. I've seen these but not yet locally.

https://www.elegantvapour.co.uk/ntbvc-ceramic-wicked-coils-for-subtank-0-5-ohm-5-pack.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have some on their way from the US.

gCeramic Pure Flavor Coils (Compatible With Kanger Tanks)

http://atomvapes.com/gceramic-vcc-coils-05ohms-kanger-tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

WARMACHINE said:


> Wonder if we will see Kangertech products like this ?


Already been announced.

http://www.dailyvapingnews.com/kangertech-announces-upcoming-ceramic-coils/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thanks for all the feedback peeps, my interest is certainly growing on this !


----------



## Stosta

I can't wait to try it on my subtank!


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's day 2 with ceramic coils and for some strange reason I'm getting a burnt taste from yesterday's perfect coil? I really hope and pray these coils last more than a day. Based on the reviews they will last a lot longer than that... I put 4 tanks through the coil yesterday and every single vape was perfect. Not sure what happened overnight... Maybe Baby Choo vaped some XXX during the night...

I'm soaking the coil in hot water because I hear the coil can be resurrected so that I'll test...

In the mean time I thought I would test the syringe method of preparing the coil... yes it works very well... but what a damn pain in the rear end... and it's messy... won't do that again... I will go with the bluff bluff vape method and then leave it to soak for 15-20 minutes like I did yesterday!

Currently back to a perfect vape and will take the setup to CT tomorrow along with the Trinity Tank on the Snow Wolf and of course the 2 REO Grands!


----------



## Rob Fisher

As a matter of interest the Atlantis 8ml tank with the Ceramic Coil and Foggs Milky Way inside is doing just fine today...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky

@Rob Fisher how much do these CCell coils cost? My nearest vendor is @ Canal Walk but they seem way overpriced.
http://vapeshop.co.za/Vaporesso-ccell-coil?search=ccell#all

R99 a coil!


----------



## Franky

To add to that, their Vaporesso tank is R699 standalone...


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Really interested in trying the ceramic coils. Does it burn through juice quicker than the normal kanthal coils?


----------



## blujeenz

Franky said:


> To add to that, their Vaporesso tank is R699 standalone...


Vape King, dont forget about the cost of shipping.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...oresso+ceramic+ccell&dispatch=products.search


----------



## Franky

blujeenz said:


> Vape King, dont forget about the cost of shipping.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...oresso+ceramic+ccell&dispatch=products.search


I see Eciggies has it even cheaper...

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Ceramic-Coils/Vaporesso-Ceramic-cCELL-X5-Coil-Pack-KANTHAL-0.9ohm

Tank is also R500 there - but I still have an Atlantis v2 lying unused in a cupboard and just want to give this CCell thing a go as it sounds like the next holy grail of flavour...


----------



## blujeenz

Franky said:


> I see Eciggies has it even cheaper...
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Ceramic-Coils/Vaporesso-Ceramic-cCELL-X5-Coil-Pack-KANTHAL-0.9ohm
> 
> Tank is also R500 there - but I still have an Atlantis v2 lying unused in a cupboard and just want to give this CCell thing a go as it sounds like the next holy grail of flavour...


Yep, gotta shop around, coils are about R80 at VK but once you add shipping it mounts up.
If you can get the Atlantis working with the ccell coils it would be a big win.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Franky said:


> @Rob Fisher how much do these CCell coils cost? My nearest vendor is @ Canal Walk but they seem way overpriced.
> http://vapeshop.co.za/Vaporesso-ccell-coil?search=ccell#all
> 
> R99 a coil!



I see you have been pointed in the right direction. I got mine from Vape King! I haven't tried the Nickel Coils yet.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-target-ceramic-ccell-tank-3.5ml.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-ceramic-ccell-replacement-coil-5-pack-nickel.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-ceramic-ccell-replacement-coil-5-pack-0.9ohm-kanthal.html


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> Yep, gotta shop around, coils are about R80 at VK but once you add shipping it mounts up.
> If you can get the Atlantis working with the ccell coils it would be a big win.



Works just fine in my V1 Atlantis with extended tank!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Really interested in trying the ceramic coils. Does it burn through juice quicker than the normal kanthal coils?



The juice does go pretty quickly but that's probably why the flavour is so pure! But it uses about the same as with the Atom gClaptons in the Sub Tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
Beats getting dry hits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher
> Beats getting dry hits



But I still get "dry hits" or more like a "burnt taste"... changed the coil and all is well again... I need to try find out why my one coil gave me crap... I have the Target and the Atlantis tank both going today with no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @Rob Fisher 
Please let us know how things go after you experiment further with the coils and tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher
> Please let us know how things go after you experiment further with the coils and tanks.



Will do... off to CT in the morning and will resume playing on Monday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

I had a pretty horrible experience with the vaporesso coils and my melo 2 tank..was very irritated with wasting money on this but after seeing this discussion seems I went about it the wrong way. Take 2...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> I had a pretty horrible experience with the vaporesso coils and my melo 2 tank..was very irritated with wasting money on this but after seeing this discussion seems I went about it the wrong way. Take 2...



Well worth persevering @Schnappie...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Well worth persevering @Schnappie...


You were absolutely right about the subtank with gclaptons so I will prime these ceramic coils till they drown. Persevere I will!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> You were absolutely right about the subtank with gclaptons so I will prime these ceramic coils till they drown. Persevere I will!



OMG these coils take forever to prime! What a pain that is... but it's worth it in the end.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bartart

This new coil sounds so enticing, after reading this thread I'm tempted I just wonder how much better it will be than titanium coils on temp


----------



## Pindyman

I have been hearing about these ccell coils and am really keen to try them out...so will pick up a few the weekend...hopefully I don't have the issues other ijust users have been experiencing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pindyman said:


> I have been hearing about these ccell coils and am really keen to try them out...so will pick up a few the weekend...hopefully I don't have the issues other ijust users have been experiencing.



@Pindyman if you are patient and spend time priming them properly and don't rush it you will be very happy with the results. Which coils are you planning on buying?


----------



## Pindyman

Rob Fisher said:


> @Pindyman if you are patient and spend time priming them properly and don't rush it you will be very happy with the results. Which coils are you planning on buying?



Well the since theVape shop is the closest to me...will be picking up the Kanthal 0.9ohm Ccell coil. really want to try iity out as they say the flavour is insane on those coils....also a fan of a cool vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official... the Vaporesso Target Tank with its Ceramic Coils is simply the best flavour tank ever made. Yes priming the coil is a major pain but changing juice is simple... just fill the tank with the new juice and a short while later the old juice has gone and the new juice flavour comes through just fine. Of course be clever with the juice change and try keep the juices as similar as you can... I have had some good success with changing menthols and fruits no problem. Always carry spare juice because you need to refill multiple times a day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pindyman

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's official... the Vaporesso Target Tank with its Ceramic Coils is simply the best flavour tank ever made. Yes priming the coil is a major pain but changing juice is simple... just fill the tank with the new juice and a short while later the old juice has gone and the new juice flavour comes through just fine. Of course be clever with the juice change and try keep the juices as similar as you can... I have had some good success with changing menthols and fruits no problem. Always carry spare juice because you need to refill multiple times a day.
> View attachment 46615



lol yuu say its that good you have 4 spare with you lol.

Im getting some coils the weekend so cant wait


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's official... the Vaporesso Target Tank with its Ceramic Coils is simply the best flavour tank ever made. Yes priming the coil is a major pain but changing juice is simple... just fill the tank with the new juice and a short while later the old juice has gone and the new juice flavour comes through just fine. Of course be clever with the juice change and try keep the juices as similar as you can... I have had some good success with changing menthols and fruits no problem. Always carry spare juice because you need to refill multiple times a day.
> View attachment 46615



Im not reading any more posts in this thread @Rob Fisher! I used to be a dedicated Reonaut and squonker man,but look at me now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Im not reading any more posts in this thread @Rob Fisher! I used to be a dedicated Reonaut and squonker man,but look at me now



Well just looking at those tanks and atties you are only missing one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

So I finally got to try the Vaperesso ceramic tank and have to say it's quite incredible. 
I picked it up for my misses, and set it up last night.

Being my first time on a ceramic coil, I was blown away on the flavour, it truly is a completely different experience.

The vape comes through with clear flavour profiles and the taste is so very clean. I bounced in between my Mad hatter dripper and this and the ceramic definitely wins hands down for flavour. 

I did not have any issues with priming but had all of the advice from all the peeps on this thread. 

For those curious about trying these, I say do it! I am not moving away from my builds but will definitely be getting me one of these as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NewOobY

sheesh gents, more issues FOMO resulting in CUD yet again. I need to get a ceramic capable tank, this month I purchased a cheapo version of quonking - next month will be a ceramic tank... Now the question will become which one to get?


----------



## CloudmanJHB

NewOobY said:


> sheesh gents, more issues FOMO resulting in CUD yet again. I need to get a ceramic capable tank, this month I purchased a cheapo version of quonking - next month will be a ceramic tank... Now the question will become which one to get?



LOL tell me about it, now that my fiance has one, i am jealous as hell ! Thinking of also getting an elcheapo.

The Ijust 2 is less that R200 and takes the ceramic coil (plants seed )


----------



## WARMACHINE

One thing, i have noticed is that the ceramic coils don't like high wattages, and chain vaping. What is great, is these coils do recover from dry hits very well

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NewOobY

WARMACHINE said:


> One thing, i have noticed is that the ceramic coils don't like high wattages, and chain vaping. What is great, is these coils do recover from dry hits very well


this is stuff people don't say because of hype - thanks for the info bro  - I still want one though, I'm a flavor junkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another issue is that ceramic coils prefer lighter type juices and 50/50 and 60/40 rather than high VG juices. I haven't tried dark tobacco type juices with ceramic coils but my guess is it won't do too well... Bottom line a clear menthol juice like XXX performs better in the Target tank than any other device on the planet!

Can't wait to see how the SubTank ceramic coils perform when they eventually arrive on African Soil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Another issue is that ceramic coils prefer lighter type juices and 50/50 and 60/40 rather than high VG juices. I haven't tried dark tobacco type juices with ceramic coils but my guess is it won't do too well... Bottom line a clear menthol juice like XXX performs better in the Target tank than any other device on the planet!
> 
> Can't wait to see how the SubTank ceramic coils perform when they eventually arrive on African Soil!


 Yes, the thinner the better


----------



## Silver

I'm on about my fourth tankful on the Target tank with the first ceramic coil.

It's been my first experience of ceramic coils and it has been very good
Clean pure sort of flavour - and fine vapour - seems less coarse 
Lovely and smooth vaping action

My only problem is that on my fourth tankful (of the same 50/50 "Strawberry Ice" juice) I am getting a very slight burnt taste. And its intermittent. Some drags its fine and some I can perceive something slightly burnt. Its not terrible at all - just a very slight background burnt taste. 

I am wondering whether I may have vaped it too far empty on the previous tank. 

Anyway, I will persevere and perhaps put in a new coil. Am using the 0.9 ohm Kanthal ones. 

For the record though, for the first 3 tankfuls, the flavour on this was incredibly good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

What is it life expectancy on the ceramic coils ? Hoping the lifespans are not too short.


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> What is it life expectancy on the ceramic coils ? Hoping the lifespans are not too short.



Apparently quite long @CloudmanJHB - at least on the ones for the Target tank
Rob Fisher is on about his 30th tank on the same coil and still going strong!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Wow thats impressive glad to hear thanks @Silver.

What process do you follow on cleaning these before adding another juice, say you had something strong in previously?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

CloudmanJHB said:


> What is it life expectancy on the ceramic coils ? Hoping the lifespans are not too short.



I'm on tank 38 refill on my first Target Tank that has had Vapour Mountain XXX exclusively.

On Target Tank number 2 I am on tank refill number 6 with two juice changes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Wow thats impressive glad to hear thanks @Silver.
> 
> What process do you follow on cleaning these before adding another juice, say you had something strong in previously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have no idea @CloudmanJHB
I have only been vaping the same juice in mine so far with this coil. Its my "Strawberry Ice" blend. VM Strawberry with added Menthol. So I haven't changed the flavour yet.

The only other commercial coil I use is on my little Evod - which only has one flavour in it too.

My experience with the commercial coils in my older days of vaping has been that strong flavours are quite difficult to get out. They usually vape through after a while though. And I have generally learnt to fiddle less with the coil and just continue vaping. However, what I did do when I used commercial coils was have a few devices dedicated to certain "flavour families". I.e. tobaccoes in one setup and fruity menthols in another etc. I still do that today even on the rebuildables. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KC_

Hey @Rob Fisher , what do you think I should go for ? The target tank or Difiant Ceramic coil tank by C.O.V ??

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KC_ said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher , what do you think I should go for ? The target tank or Difiant Ceramic coil tank by C.O.V ??



Target Tank is better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silver said:


> I'm on about my fourth tankful on the Target tank with the first ceramic coil.
> 
> It's been my first experience of ceramic coils and it has been very good
> Clean pure sort of flavour - and fine vapour - seems less coarse
> Lovely and smooth vaping action
> 
> My only problem is that on my fourth tankful (of the same 50/50 "Strawberry Ice" juice) I am getting a very slight burnt taste. And its intermittent. Some drags its fine and some I can perceive something slightly burnt. Its not terrible at all - just a very slight background burnt taste.
> 
> I am wondering whether I may have vaped it too far empty on the previous tank.
> 
> Anyway, I will persevere and perhaps put in a new coil. Am using the 0.9 ohm Kanthal ones.
> 
> For the record though, for the first 3 tankfuls, the flavour on this was incredibly good.


I have had this happen a couple of times, but it seems to be more about the volume of vaping, and not giving the ceramic enough time to absorb juice. If I get a burnt taste, I set the tank aside for an hour, and all good again. Also be careful of high wattages, these coils cannot cope at anything above 35 watts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

After using my finances vaporesso this week I decided to bite the bullet and get me one too... Tried to fight it but the force was strong 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

CloudmanJHB said:


> After using my finances vaporesso this week I decided to bite the bullet and get me one too... Tried to fight it but the force was strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed you will need to use finances to acquire a vaporesso  

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Erg Damn auto correction...fiance's lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

I got my Vaporesso tank on Friday and DAMN... I'm Impressed XXX tastes amazing in this tank .. so does my MV Banana cream AND I have had not one leak from it.

I will definitely be getting another one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> I got my Vaporesso tank on Friday and DAMN... I'm Impressed XXX tastes amazing in this tank .. so does my MV Banana cream AND I have had not one leak from it.
> 
> I will definitely be getting another one



No argument there... it's a special tank... actually it is very special! It's the start of the new world order!


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there... it's a special tank... actually it is very special! It's the start of the new world order!


 Agreed @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Glad it's not just me on some placebo effect , some of my juices taste so different especially the dessert ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> Glad it's not just me on some placebo effect , some of my juices taste so different especially the dessert ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only juice I don't really like on this tank is my VM4 , I get too much tobacco and not enough caramel but every other juice is outstanding maybe I need to try the VM4 again just to make sure !


----------



## Rob Fisher

New world record for a commercial coil (well maybe not a world record but certainly a new record for me)!

I have just refilled my Target Tank from Vaporesso for the 51st time with the same COIL! Unbelievable! All 51 tanks were Vapour Mountain XXX and I never get tired of being mugged by Litchi's on every inhale. Granted the tank capacity is small (the info says 3,5ml but I think it's less and must test on my next refill) but the resilience and quality of the ceramic coil is amazing!

I have a heavier juice (Foggs Milky Way) in my 2nd Target Tank and I'm on refill number 6 and it too shows no sign of flavour diminishing! 


This is one amazing and revolutionary coil!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> New world record for a commercial coil (well maybe not a world record but certainly a new record for me)!
> 
> I have just refilled my Target Tank from Vaporesso for the 51st time with the same COIL! Unbelievable! All 51 tanks were Vapour Mountain XXX and I never get tired of being mugged by Litchi's on every inhale. Granted the tank capacity is small (the info says 3,5ml but I think it's less and must test on my next refill) but the resilience and quality of the ceramic coil is amazing!
> 
> I have a heavier juice (Foggs Milky Way) in my 2nd Target Tank and I'm on refill number 6 and it too shows no sign of flavour diminishing!
> View attachment 47662
> 
> This is one amazing and revolutionary coil!
> View attachment 47663


Now you understand why I love my ceramic wicking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Now you understand why I love my ceramic wicking!



Agreed! I think I may try it again in a squonker.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

That is great news! I am on tank 11 so early days glad to hear these guys have such great lifespans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that is astounding
51 tanks
What a bonus

When you finally retire that coil I think it needs to go in a glass display box
Ecigssa record worthy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

After filling with the only juice she vapes (VM Berry Blaze) and proper priming via time and sucking lots of air, handed the Target tank to HRH to try. Her standard power setting is 5.5 W, but she soon agreed that is too low for the ceramic coil head (the 0.9 ohm Kanthal one). She settled on 14.4 W, fiddled with the air flow settings a bit and seemed satisfied. Noticed she vaped on it all evening and took it out to Cape Town this morning. I am optimistic.

Or course I took a toot or two. Flavour is really crisp and clear, but where has all the throat hit gone! Perfect for HRH, but I like some throat hit - although her juice is 6 mg, which might have played a role.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> After filling with the only juice she vapes (VM Berry Blaze) and proper priming via time and sucking lots of air, handed the Target tank to HRH to try. Her standard power setting is 5.5 W, but she soon agreed that is too low for the ceramic coil head (the 0.9 ohm Kanthal one). She settled on 14.4 W, fiddled with the air flow settings a bit and seemed satisfied. Noticed she vaped on it all evening and took it out to Cape Town this morning. I am optimistic.
> 
> Or course I took a toot or two. Flavour is really crisp and clear, but where has all the throat hit gone! Perfect for HRH, but I like some throat hit - although her juice is 6 mg, which might have played a role.



That is interesting @Andre. I dont know how she gets much of a vape at 14W 
Mine with the same coils only starts going at about 20W and I am settled on 25W
Perhaps that and the 6mg is playing a role

I am persevering with this tank. Have changed my coil to a new one and did loads of priming last night and let it stand overnight. The vape is good this morning. That slightly burnt taste on the previous coil is gone - thankfully. 

Am going to continue and when i get a chance I intend doing a three way shootout
Target vs Subtank Mini vs Lemo1 - all with the same juice
They are all being vaped now and i have been taking notes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Silver said:


> That is interesting @Andre. I dont know how she gets much of a vape at 14W
> Mine with the same coils only starts going at about 20W and I am settled on 25W
> Perhaps that and the 6mg is playing a role
> 
> I am persevering with this tank. Have changed my coil to a new one and did loads of priming last night and let it stand overnight. The vape is good this morning. That slightly burnt taste on the previous coil is gone - thankfully.
> 
> Am going to continue and when i get a chance I intend doing a three way shootout
> Target vs Subtank Mini vs Lemo1 - all with the same juice
> They are all being vaped now and i have been taking notes



I am eagerly awaiting your results from those three tanks as I am looking at buying another tank, but I am in two minds between another Target tank and a Kanger tank.

@Andre I must say I am also quite impressed with the fact that 14.4W can be satisfactory, like @Silver said. I played around on the 0.9 ohm coil and saw if you go to around 12W, you get nothing. Like seriously, you get an air draw. I do however go down quite a bit lower than the norm in the mornings when my 6mg juice is a bit too much on the throat and lungs, but when they wake up, I also found anything from 24W upwards works wonders. I know @Rob Fisher said he likes his vape at 30W on this tank. But this just goes to show that these ceramic beauties are quite versatile in terms of vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have my 3rd Target Tank arriving today. Going to have a tank and mod sale soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tasmotu said:


> I am eagerly awaiting your results from those three tanks as I am looking at buying another tank, but I am in two minds between another Target tank and a Kanger tank.



If you are patient I would recommend waiting to see how the Atom Ceramic Coils for the Subtank perform and then make a decision. I'm not patient!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Tasmotu said:


> I am eagerly awaiting your results from those three tanks as I am looking at buying another tank, but I am in two minds between another Target tank and a Kanger tank.
> 
> @Andre I must say I am also quite impressed with the fact that 14.4W can be satisfactory, like @Silver said. I played around on the 0.9 ohm coil and saw if you go to around 12W, you get nothing. Like seriously, you get an air draw. I do however go down quite a bit lower than the norm in the mornings when my 6mg juice is a bit too much on the throat and lungs, but when they wake up, I also found anything from 24W upwards works wonders. I know @Rob Fisher said he likes his vape at 30W on this tank. But this just goes to show that these ceramic beauties are quite versatile in terms of vaping experience.



Hi @Tasmotu 
Thanks, I am unsure when I will get the chance to do the write up. Probably within the next week.
Still busy observing things


----------



## Silver

PS - @Tasmotu
What I can say for now is that the Target with ceramic coil is better than the non-ceramic stock coils for the Subtank Mini. My comparison is to the RBA base on the Subtank Mini with a simple kanthal coil and Rayon wick.


----------



## Tasmotu

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are patient I would recommend waiting to see how the Atom Ceramic Coils for the Subtank perform and then make a decision. I'm not patient!



That might actually be a very good idea, thanks for the tip there. That will, in the end, open up a wider range of coil possibilities and builds.



Silver said:


> Hi @Tasmotu
> Thanks, I am unsure when I will get the chance to do the write up. Probably within the next week.
> Still busy observing things



That would be amazing, thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are patient I would recommend waiting to see how the Atom Ceramic Coils for the Subtank perform and then make a decision. I'm not patient!



Not to mention that Atom also make gCeramic and gClapton coils compatible with the Target.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh bummer! One of my converts came to pick up some juice and tasted my XXX in the Target tank... 1 100ml bottle of XXX gone as did my new Target Tank #3 that arrived this morning! 

Off to order another Target Tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh bummer! One of my converts came to pick up some juice and tasted my XXX in the Target tank... 1 100ml bottle of XXX gone as did my new Target Tank #3 that arrived this morning!
> 
> Off to order another Target Tank!


 
When can I come visit you?
You can call me a Reo convert for the day  and I can leave with one of your reo's

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Duffie12

Just got my Target tank today! Only had it in white but decided I didn't want to wait any longer for a black one. Busy priming it now...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

As always when people take a toot on any of my Target Tanks the face is classic and almost always the first words out are "Oh Wow"!

Did this quite a lot yesterday at the Paulie Juice Launch at Sir Vape! If Sir Vape stocked Target Tanks they would have sold rather a few yesterday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie

Actually surprised that there is no ceramic coil in the pipeline for the smok tfv4 the way theyve been bringing out random commercial coils. Really over this tank and the weird bytastes I get on some coils. Think I should get a target tank as the juice inlets to the coil on my ijust2 and melo2 tanks are to small for thr vaporesso coils imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Duffie12 said:


> Just got my Target tank today! Only had it in white but decided I didn't want to wait any longer for a black one. Busy priming it now...


 And, And And ????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Chezzig said:


> And, And And ????



Was just waiting to have some time to write up my thoughts properly. Will do so a but later but I'll give my initial impressions.

My frame of reference for comparison is an Ego One CT with CLR coils and a Cubis with the claptons.

A lot has been said about the flavour this tank gives so I won't repeat all that's been said. The flavour is good.

I do think I've been spoiled with the ease of use of the Cubis, this tank isn't the easiest to fill and mine leaked a bit (though others didn't have this problem so it may be user related). It also produces a lot more vapour than I'm used to, the price to pay for the flavour I guess and some people are after bigger clouds, I just need to get used to it.

I still want to to try a few different juices in it. So far I've only used Wiener Vape's roll over (banana yogurt) and MMM straw vanna.

So in short if they created a tank with the Target's cCell coils in the design of a Cubis we would probably have the closest to perfect commercial coil tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Duffie12 said:


> So in short if they created a tank with the Target's cCell coils in the design of a Cubis we would probably have the closest to perfect commercial coil tank.


I was thinking the same thing. But I think were are going to see a lot of ceramic coil units coming out in 2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

So here is my experience with this tank in a little more detail:

Caveat - Everyone's taste and preference differs and my experience won't necessarily be the same as others. Also I vape 0mg so I can't comment on throat hit and other nicotine related aspects of the tank. I've only used the 0.9 ohm coils. As mentioned earlier my frame of reference is the Cubis with 1.5 clapton coils and the Ego One with 1 ohm CLR coils. I generally MtL vape. So far I've tried Wiener Vape Co Belly Rub (70 VG) and MMM Strawvanna (70 VG). End of Caveat.

Priming - I primed the coils as suggested in this thread (well, the simple method, not the syringe pull method). That is I filled the tank, closed the air holes and sucked through the drip tip. I did this quite a few times but not that my lips hurt or anything like that. I then left it overnight. Vaped it the next morning and it seemed perfect, no dry hits or burnt taste or anything like that. At this point it was filled with Belly Rub which is 70 VG so no problems wicking. Subsequently I filled it with StrawVana which is also 70 VG and again no wicking problems.

Flavour - A lot has been said about this tank already. I wanted to try StrawVana in this tank because previously it was a flavour which left me feeling a little underwhelmed (and yet had gotten such great reviews). It is definitely better in the Target. Wont say much more on the flavour as it has been pretty much covered by everyone else and I need to try a few different types of juices.

Clouds - This take makes a lot more vapour than I'm used to. It also seems to linger quite a bit more. To be honest it is a little too much vapour for me, perhaps I need to get used to it but it can cloud up a room and as I mentioned it seems to linger for longer (of course that is probably because of the quantity). This is the price one pays to get the flavour this tank is renowned for I presume. Some people seek larger clouds but I am not used to it and it is more than I would like.

Tank Build - Okay so initially I had leaking after my first fill but haven't had an issue after that (it has been kept upright so if you leave it on the side ymmv). It might have been related to the vigorous priming and others haven't complained but I personally did get some leaking. My tank came in white though I would have preferred black to match my gear. It already had a (very) small chip in the paint straight out the box. It didn't bug me enough to bother with sending it back and I believe this is a problem many colored tanks have. Nonetheless be advised that if something like that bugs you then go for the stainless steel version. Other than that I've been spoiled by the cubis. This tank needs to be bottom filled and the gap inside isn't all that large. Not a major pain but top-fill at the least would have been nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## raihaan

The vaporesso coils work flawlessly on my ijust tank wife is on her 10th tank already

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow I'm fighting with tank #4 big time... first attempt with a new juice... not sure if it was the tank or the juice but the taste was nasty... I think the juice may have been off... new coil put into a cleaned tank and battling like anything to get the coil primed and getting a burnt taste... will persevere.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Duffie12 said:


> So here is my experience with this tank in a little more detail:
> 
> Caveat - Everyone's taste and preference differs and my experience won't necessarily be the same as others. Also I vape 0mg so I can't comment on throat hit and other nicotine related aspects of the tank. I've only used the 0.9 ohm coils. As mentioned earlier my frame of reference is the Cubis with 1.5 clapton coils and the Ego One with 1 ohm CLR coils. I generally MtL vape. So far I've tried Wiener Vape Co Belly Rub (70 VG) and MMM Strawvanna (70 VG). End of Caveat.
> 
> Priming - I primed the coils as suggested in this thread (well, the simple method, not the syringe pull method). That is I filled the tank, closed the air holes and sucked through the drip tip. I did this quite a few times but not that my lips hurt or anything like that. I then left it overnight. Vaped it the next morning and it seemed perfect, no dry hits or burnt taste or anything like that. At this point it was filled with Belly Rub which is 70 VG so no problems wicking. Subsequently I filled it with StrawVana which is also 70 VG and again no wicking problems.
> 
> Flavour - A lot has been said about this tank already. I wanted to try StrawVana in this tank because previously it was a flavour which left me feeling a little underwhelmed (and yet had gotten such great reviews). It is definitely better in the Target. Wont say much more on the flavour as it has been pretty much covered by everyone else and I need to try a few different types of juices.
> 
> Clouds - This take makes a lot more vapour than I'm used to. It also seems to linger quite a bit more. To be honest it is a little too much vapour for me, perhaps I need to get used to it but it can cloud up a room and as I mentioned it seems to linger for longer (of course that is probably because of the quantity). This is the price one pays to get the flavour this tank is renowned for I presume. Some people seek larger clouds but I am not used to it and it is more than I would like.
> 
> Tank Build - Okay so initially I had leaking after my first fill but haven't had an issue after that (it has been kept upright so if you leave it on the side ymmv). It might have been related to the vigorous priming and others haven't complained but I personally did get some leaking. My tank came in white though I would have preferred black to match my gear. It already had a (very) small chip in the paint straight out the box. It didn't bug me enough to bother with sending it back and I believe this is a problem many colored tanks have. Nonetheless be advised that if something like that bugs you then go for the stainless steel version. Other than that I've been spoiled by the cubis. This tank needs to be bottom filled and the gap inside isn't all that large. Not a major pain but top-fill at the least would have been nice.


Great stuff, I love to have the detail. Thank you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is anyone else battling with high VG juices in the Target Tank? I have been really happy with XXX and Milky Way in the tanks and am trying a 70/30 juice and it's not permeating the coil and I'm getting burnt hits?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strange phenomenon... I took one of the Target tanks I have been happily vaping XXX in and added the 70/30 juice to it and vaped through the flavour change and it's fine? For some strange reason Tank #4 despite coil changes is giving me a hard time... doesn't make sense?

OK will try the syringe under pressure method on tank #4 and see if it helps...


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Is anyone else battling with high VG juices in the Target Tank? I have been really happy with XXX and Milky Way in the tanks and am trying a 70/30 juice and it's not permeating the coil and I'm getting burnt hits?
> View attachment 48382


 
I've had no problems at all Wiener Vape's nor with MMM both 70/30 and at around 20-24 Watts. Started with 70/30 though I did let it soak overnight in the tank


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> I've had no problems at all Wiener Vape's nor with MMM both 70/30 and at around 20-24 Watts. Started with 70/30 though I did let it soak overnight in the tank



Ahhhh overnight... I guess that makes a difference... I have just used the syringe under pressure and vacuum technique and need to go shower because I'm covered in juice... yes burnt taste gone... 

OK it seems it can handle 70/30 but needs special attention on priming as always. Thanks @Duffie12!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Must admit my first coil also frustrates me still. @Rob Fisher that tropical ice is smoothed out indeed in the tank! Maybe a bit too much dont get that icey punch the way i like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Must admit my first coil also frustrates me still. @Rob Fisher that tropical ice is smoothed out indeed in the tank! Maybe a bit too much dont get that icey punch the way i like it



Was thinking of mixing a bottle of Porcupine Rock Coconut and a bottle of VM Tropical Ice but I may now try Tropical Ice Straight...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Was thinking of mixing a bottle of Porcupine Rock Coconut and a bottle of VM Tropical Ice but I may now try Tropical Ice Straight...


I must add its becoming more pronounced now, as the last bit off xxx prob faded out, but at 24W its lovely! Very impressed with juice swops and burnt hit recoveries from this coil

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Is anyone else battling with high VG juices in the Target Tank? I have been really happy with XXX and Milky Way in the tanks and am trying a 70/30 juice and it's not permeating the coil and I'm getting burnt hits?
> View attachment 48382


 @Rob Fisher , I order XXX @ 30/70 and Mines been just fine, I am still on coil no 1 though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

Schnappie said:


> I must add its becoming more pronounced now, as the last bit off xxx prob faded out, but at 24W its lovely! Very impressed with juice swops and burnt hit recoveries from this coil


 I Love Tropical Ice in my Subtanks, been a bit wary to try it the Target but after reading your Post, going to give it a bash, thanks for Sharing that @Schnappie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> @Rob Fisher , I order XXX @ 30/70 and Mines been just fine, I am still on coil no 1 though.



I have a feeling the coils vary greatly because the one in tank number 1 with XXX is now over 60 tanks refills and still going strong which is unreal! And here I am fighting with tank number 4 and on refill number 1.  Also tank #2 with Milky Way is over 10 refills and still damn perfect!

Tank #3 which is Ni200 temp sensing had XXX in it and was fine and now I have put in the juice I was battling with (in tank 4) Dairy Queen 70/30 and the juice switch has been great and now I'm having a creamy vape with a light sprinkling of strawberry!

Tank #4 with the same coil now having had the Syringe priming is also fine.

Once a coil is run in there is no doubt that this is a special tank... but I can understand those that try it without doing the priming properly may really hate it.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Chezzig said:


> I Love Tropical Ice in my Subtanks, been a bit wary to try it the Target but after reading your Post, going to give it a bash, thanks for Sharing that @Schnappie


I have that fools rush in mentality and sometimes it pays off 
However the coconut notes is coming through a bit slow though.but its certainly smoother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a feeling the coils vary greatly because the one in tank number 1 with XXX is now over 60 tanks refills and still going strong which is unreal! And here I am fighting with tank number 4 and on refill number 1.  Also tank #2 with Milky Way is over 10 refills and still damn perfect!
> 
> Tank #3 which is Ni200 temp sensing had XXX in it and was fine and now I have put in the juice I was battling with (in tank 4) Dairy Queen 70/30 and the juice switch has been great and now I'm having a creamy vape with a light sprinkling of strawberry!
> 
> Tank #4 with the same coil now having had the Syringe priming is also fine.
> 
> Once a coil is run in there is no doubt that this is a special tank... but I can understand those that try it without doing the priming properly may really hate it.
> View attachment 48387​


Agreed. I lost heart with these coils twice but thanks to this forum i now have amazing flavour on a coil that lasts ages

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Does the sweet note in Tropical Ice come through too?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Agreed. I lost heart with these coils twice but thanks to this forum i now have amazing flavour on a coil that lasts ages



When I do eventually change coils on this epic over 50 refills coil I'm gonna have it framed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Chezzig said:


> Does the sweet note in Tropical Ice come through too?


It does for me yes. Maybe try half a tank first. But now i wish i had two tanks because i want to keep tropical in one and fruits in other.Evod for menthols back in cupboard lol.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is little doubt that the 50/50 and 60/40 juices perform way better in the Target Tank... just put in Tropical Ice and the change over was swift and sweet! And Tropical Ice is different in the tank... bloody marvellous but different! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Schnappie! Good call!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that the 50/50 and 60/40 juices perform way better in the Target Tank... just put in Tropical Ice and the change over was swift and sweet! And Tropical Ice is different in the tank... bloody marvellous but different! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner @Schnappie! Good call!


Looks like you might need another target tank  nr 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Looks like you might need another target tank  nr 6



I do... but I'm trying to hold back till the Ceramic Sub Tank Coils arrive... 

Today's Hand Check, TT Tropical Ice, TT Dairy Queen, TT Milky Way, TT XXX and then the lone P67 with a Divo and Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> I do... but I'm trying to hold back till the Ceramic Sub Tank Coils arrive...
> 
> Today's Hand Check, TT Tropical Ice, TT Dairy Queen, TT Milky Way, TT XXX and then the lone P67 with a Divo and Tropical Ice.
> View attachment 48389


Thats true curious about them.

The threat to the Reos are growing lol. Would love to get my hands on a Reo but need to build a solid case to get wifey on board...


----------



## Chezzig

Schnappie said:


> It does for me yes. Maybe try half a tank first. But now i wish i had two tanks because i want to keep tropical in one and fruits in other.Evod for menthols back in cupboard lol.


 Awesome.. okay cool, going to try for myself tonight  Will give feedback tomorrow.
Lol.. I bought a 2nd Target tank but haven't used it yet.. was saving it for my banana cream juice which is sooo good in the target too. I might just need a 3rd though hahaha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

What size bore is target tank and how is it with consuming juice does it drink the juice is it quite good and can the tank fit a ijust2 mod? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> What size bore is target tank and how is it with consuming juice does it drink the juice is it quite good and can the tank fit a ijust2 mod?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It loves drinking juice maybe a bit more than the ijust2. It holds 3.5 ml juice so u need to have juice on hand if you vape a lot.the flavour is awesome and coils last very long. It will def fit on ijust2 mod but you will only get 19.2 watts on the 0.9 coils which might be too low to properly fire the ceramic coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

On priming, would it work to take the coils fresh out their pack and drop them in a container of VG or VG/PG mix and just leave them like that in a cupboard. Then when needed one can pull them out (probably with tweezers ) and pop them in the tank "pre-soaked"? First few pulls may be flavour less of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Schnappie said:


> It loves drinking juice maybe a bit more than the ijust2. It holds 3.5 ml juice so u need to have juice on hand if you vape a lot.the flavour is awesome and coils last very long. It will def fit on ijust2 mod but you will only get 19.2 watts on the 0.9 coils which might be too low to properly fire the ceramic coils


What is the required wattage for these coils? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

They are rated for 20 to 35 watts. Personally i get proper taste from 24W and up so far. Still new on this tank but the maths doesnt bode well for mech mods on these coils its going to be either too weak or too strong for 0.9 coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks bud 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No prob


----------



## Rob Fisher

gCermaic Coils for the Subtank's! 

SubxerΩ 0,9Ω VCC Coils from Atom Vapes www.atomvapes.com






Will post my feedback in this thread...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First impressions... the priming of the coil seems to go a lot faster with these coils and I took a tentative toot because I was so anxious to try them and no burnt taste... ok let's give it a few large draws...

I'm using Vapour Mountain XXX for the tests because I know the juice well and it really shines in the Target Tank.

The Target Tank smooths out a vape and reduces the throat hit and the gCeramics do the same.
The Target Tank allows long drawn out vapes and the gCeramics are the same.
The Target Tank airflow appears to be a little more open than the gCeramics.
The Target Tanks flavour is crisper and better but bear in mind it has had over 60 refills (I have lost count now) and the gCeramic is only on it's first few puffs. But the flavour on the gCeramic is certainly much better than any of the standard sub tank coils.

This is just the initial impression and I will post later when the coil has settled in.

But one thing is for sure... buy these coils when they arrive at local vendors! 

Coil Wars!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> First impressions... the priming of the coil seems to go a lot faster with these coils and I took a tentative toot because I was so anxious to try them and no burnt taste... ok let's give it a few large draws...
> 
> I'm using Vapour Mountain XXX for the tests because I know the juice well and it really shines in the Target Tank.
> 
> The Target Tank smooths out a vape and reduces the throat hit and the gCeramics do the same.
> The Target Tank allows long drawn out vapes and the gCeramics are the same.
> The Target Tank airflow appears to be a little more open than the gCeramics.
> The Target Tanks flavour is crisper and better but bear in mind it has had over 60 refills (I have lost count now) and the gCeramic is only on it's first few puffs. But the flavour on the gCeramic is certainly much better than any of the standard sub tank coils.
> 
> This is just the initial impression and I will post later when the coil has settled in.
> 
> But one thing is for sure... buy these coils when they arrive at local vendors!
> 
> Coil Wars!
> View attachment 48479


Very curious to see how they go over time and last

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> First impressions... the priming of the coil seems to go a lot faster with these coils and I took a tentative toot because I was so anxious to try them and no burnt taste... ok let's give it a few large draws...
> 
> I'm using Vapour Mountain XXX for the tests because I know the juice well and it really shines in the Target Tank.
> 
> The Target Tank smooths out a vape and reduces the throat hit and the gCeramics do the same.
> The Target Tank allows long drawn out vapes and the gCeramics are the same.
> The Target Tank airflow appears to be a little more open than the gCeramics.
> The Target Tanks flavour is crisper and better but bear in mind it has had over 60 refills (I have lost count now) and the gCeramic is only on it's first few puffs. But the flavour on the gCeramic is certainly much better than any of the standard sub tank coils.
> 
> This is just the initial impression and I will post later when the coil has settled in.
> 
> But one thing is for sure... buy these coils when they arrive at local vendors!
> 
> Coil Wars!
> View attachment 48479




Not sure if they're available yet but I'd love to see how the atom gceramics compatible with the Target compare to the ones for the subtank (and of course to the cCells) 

Oh, and out of curiosity, how do you rate the gceramics vs the gclaptons?


----------



## Duffie12

@Rob Fisher

Thanks for the awesome write ups, and doing the tests and comparisons most of us wish we could do and could afford!


----------



## Rob Fisher

A little mouse has told me that @Sir Vape will have the gCeramic's in stock tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> A little mouse has told me that @Sir Vape will have the gCeramic's in stock tomorrow!
> View attachment 48482


Hope that mouse is right because my coils are pap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback on the ceramic coils for the SubTank Mini @Rob Fisher

I suspect these are going to be quite popular given how many SubTank Minis there are out there.
Very useful and I can see several folk getting a coil to try it out.

My impressions on the ceramic coil (0.9 ohm) in the Target is as follows:
- it's a great vape and has good flavour
- but I think the throat hit is less - so if you like a strong vape (like me) or a menthol burn (like me) you may not like it as much. That said, I think many vapers do not like strong throat hit, so will probably like the softer feel of these coils.
- definitely a premium feel to the vapour - it's like soft fine mist compared to normal rebuilt coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Coil Wars are in full swing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig

So I eventually tried tropical Ice in my Target .. Still flipping good but I thought I would get a huge hit of menthol .. I'm not .. The menthol, again has taken a back set and I'm getting more of the coconut and the something sweet .. Seems to me the the flavours that are dominant in other tanks are faded in the target .. Allowing the other flavours in the juice to shine through

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> So I eventually tried tropical Ice in my Target .. Still flipping good but I thought I would get a huge hit of menthol .. I'm not .. The menthol, again has taken a back set and I'm getting more of the coconut and the something sweet .. Seems to me the the flavours that are dominant in other tanks are faded in the target .. Allowing the other flavours in the juice to shine through



I tried Tropical Ice in one of mine... it's too powerful even in the Target Tank... but I'm still playing with the coils...


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried Tropical Ice in one of mine... it's too powerful even in the Target Tank... but I'm still playing with the coils...


That's so strange that it's the opposite for me @Rob Fisher .. My Nic is 3mg though .. Hmmm


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> That's so strange that it's the opposite for me @Rob Fisher .. My Nic is 3mg though .. Hmmm



Yip I tried 9mg first and that nearly killed me... switched to 3mg but the menthol is still too strong in the Target Tank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig

I'm baffled .. But loving tasting more of the coco


Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I tried 9mg first and that nearly killed me... switched to 3mg but the menthol is still too strong in the Target Tank.


I'm baffled ... Haha but loving the new flavours that are shining through for me I'm going to need to get my third Target now !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> I'm baffled .. But loving tasting more of the coco
> 
> I'm baffled ... Haha but loving the new flavours that are shining through for me I'm going to need to get my third Target now !!



This whole ceramic journey is baffling me... got a Krixus today... and stockl of the Subtank Ceramics... it's going to be an interesting weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 
Am standing by
Very interested to hear about the krixus and the subtank ceramic coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Am standing by
> Very interested to hear about the krixus and the subtank ceramic coils



Am busy testing them this weekend... I normally jump the gun and I really want to give them a fair shake after all the song and dance I have made out of the Target Tanks... but so far I am underwhelmed... but I want to check if my stock that I ordered weeks ago from overseas may just be a first batch and whether the new ones that have just arrived are better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

@Rob Fisher. Patiently awaiting your expert ruling on the Kanger coils. Encountered my first bad SSOCC coil today.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK set up the Krixus with XXX at 60 watts but the vape never really got to the flavour I was looking for and I fear once again I rushed the priming... so I thought I would rewick it... it comes with Japanese cotton stips and you are supposed to screw the coil apart and pull off the outer ring to expose the cotton area around the ceramic coil... the coils are supposed to last 6 months but in my case it didn't last 6 hours because I'm Like a bull in a China Shop. Whoops! I broke it. 



Luckily you get 2 in the box so I have installed the new one and this time I have primed it and wil;l leave it overnight before trying again... the one bonus with this tank is my customer wide bore drip tips fit the tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ettiennedj said:


> @Rob Fisher. Patiently awaiting your expert ruling on the Kanger coils. Encountered my first bad SSOCC coil today.



Understood @ettiennedj. So far my tests have been a little underwhelming but I need to test over the weekend before I can make an informed judgement call. I need to check the latest batch of coils I got today because the first batch I got from overseas were the first coils out of the factory and the Target Coils are way better. On paper the coils should be perfect but so far I'm not that impressed.


----------



## Kaizer

@Rob Fisher Also waiting on your views on the Krixus although 60watts is way above my comfort zone.

So I had some issues with the Target tank. Decided to change out the coil last night. Installed the kanthal coil and fake puffed till I almost past out. I let it stand over-night and fake puffed a little longer this morning. The dry hits just kept on coming. I then tried the syringe method for priming the coil and after a lot of mess I finally got a lovely vape off it. After about 5 more puffs, the dry hits came back.

I decided that maybe the coil was a dud, so before throwing it away I went all MacGyver on it. I broke off the little grate between the juice holes (which broke off quite easily) and bent out the edges of the juice holes a little bit. I am now running 70/30 juice with no dry hits at all.
Just thought it might be an option for those of us suffering with these coils before throwing the coils out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher Also waiting on your views on the Krixus although 60watts is way above my comfort zone.
> 
> So I had some issues with the Target tank. Decided to change out the coil last night. Installed the kanthal coil and fake puffed till I almost past out. I let it stand over-night and fake puffed a little longer this morning. The dry hits just kept on coming. I then tried the syringe method for priming the coil and after a lot of mess I finally got a lovely vape off it. After about 5 more puffs, the dry hits came back.
> 
> I decided that maybe the coil was a dud, so before throwing it away I went all MacGyver on it. I broke off the little grate between the juice holes (which broke off quite easily) and bent out the edges of the juice holes a little bit. I am now running 70/30 juice with no dry hits at all.
> Just thought it might be an option for those of us suffering with these coils before throwing the coils out.
> 
> View attachment 48667
> View attachment 48668


Ah! I need to try that, I'm getting fairly consistent dry hits on my 0.9 coils in the iJust2 from 20W and up, even with 50/50 juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> I decided that maybe the coil was a dud, so before throwing it away I went all MacGyver on it. I broke off the little grate between the juice holes (which broke off quite easily) and bent out the edges of the juice holes a little bit. I am now running 70/30 juice with no dry hits at all. Just thought it might be an option for those of us suffering with these coils before throwing the coils out.



Oh WOW @Kaizer! Thanks for this I need to try that on some of the juices I feel were not that great in the tank! It may also come in handy with the gCeramic's... actually no it won't because there isn't a way to open the juice holes up. 

I have just opened the new batch of gCeramics and popped one into my Trinity Cap set up... I will leave it to soak overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Very interesting @Kaizer 
Thanks for sharing 
Let us know how the Maguyvered coil goes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today at the Casino I was vaping on my Target Tank on my Snow Wolf Mini and wasn't watching the juice level... I vaped the tank dry and got a really bad dry hit... I thought the special coil that has had over 65 tank refills through it was going to be history! I put the mod down and continued with my REO... when I got back to the car later I just refilled the tank and hoped for the best... there was a little bit of a funny taste for a while and now the coil is fully operational again! Damn amazing coils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is the line up for Ceramic Wars this long weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Today at the Casino I was vaping on my Target Tank on my Snow Wolf Mini and wasn't watching the juice level... I vaped the tank dry and got a really bad dry hit... I thought the special coil that has had over 65 tank refills through it was going to be history! I put the mod down and continued with my REO... when I got back to the car later I just refilled the tank and hoped for the best... there was a little bit of a funny taste for a while and now the coil is fully operational again! Damn amazing coils!



How low was it before getting a dry hit? I've tried to avoid going below the top of the highest juice hole (but it seems wasteful when changing juice).

@Kaizer what did you use to break open the juice holes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the line up for Ceramic Wars this long weekend!
> View attachment 48684



I tried the gceramic for the subtank, left the the juice to sit in it for hours, Fake puffed it till my face turned pale but I wasn't getting much flavour. I was getting minimal flavour with like a dry taste. Whats your take on it?


----------



## Kaizer

Duffie12 said:


> How low was it before getting a dry hit? I've tried to avoid going below the top of the highest juice hole (but it seems wasteful when changing juice).
> 
> @Kaizer what did you use to break open the juice holes?



@Duffie12 I shoved a tiny 1.5mm flat head screw driver in there. The grates broke off pretty easily then used the same flat head to bend out the edges of the juice holes further. I think the coil cutters cutters might also work to cut the grates off but I havent tried that yet. Might be worth a try for a cleaner cut maybe...

Im on my 3rd tank of the 70/30 juice (VM's XXX special mix) and the coil is performing great!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> How low was it before getting a dry hit? I've tried to avoid going below the top of the highest juice hole (but it seems wasteful when changing juice).



There was absolutely no visible juice in mine when I got the dry hit @Duffie12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OhmzRaw said:


> I tried the gceramic for the subtank, left the the juice to sit in it for hours, Fake puffed it till my face turned pale but I wasn't getting much flavour. I was getting minimal flavour with like a dry taste. Whats your take on it?



Yip I am experiencing the very same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Thought I'd give a heads up. This only happened to me once but just in case I thought I'd put it here. Take care if you switch from 50/50 to 70/30 VG, I got a dry hit as I was vaping through the old juice. After that there was a bit of a burnt taste. I left it a bit and did a bit more priming (pulling without firing and air closed) left it overnight and today it's perfect again. It's as if it takes some time to adjust after the 50/50 to start drawing in the 70/30

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am also finding reducing the gClaptons to 25 watts (from 30) and taking longer slower inhales is improving it a bit... but still really disappointed in the gCeramics for the Sub Tank. Still playing with them with different juices and also playing with the Kruxis tank with it's ceramic coil and Japanese cotton.


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> I am also finding reducing the gClaptons to 25 watts (from 30) and taking longer slower inhales is improving it a bit... but still really disappointed in the gCeramics for the Sub Tank. Still playing with them with different juices and also playing with the Kruxis tank with it's ceramic coil and Japanese cotton.


Highly curious...but I promised myself for the foreseeable future only juice and coil purchases


----------



## Rob Fisher

70/30 Juices are not doing well in the ceramic coiled tanks... they are fine once primed and left to stand but chain vaping leads to a dry hit of note!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP

So far this whole ceramic route looks quiet questionable 
The question now is should one dive on board or hang fire given the imminent arrival of the new spec RBA's like the Gemini and griffin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> 70/30 Juices are not doing well in the ceramic coiled tanks... they are fine once primed and left to stand but chain vaping leads to a dry hit of note!


Fortunately we have such awesome local mixers my fave juice mixer already said he will lower it for me to 57.5/42.5 from 70/30. Will post about it once ordered and received

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> So far this whole ceramic route looks quiet questionable
> The question now is should one dive on board or hang fire given the imminent arrival of the new spec RBA's like the Gemini and griffin



If you need to dive in then get a Target Tank because the flavour you get with a juice like XXX 50/50 is unparalleled. It's worth getting a Target tank and a couple of 100ml's of XXX because you will be happy. I have XXX in one tank and Foggs Milky Way in another and those two will always be dedicated to those two juices... the vape is simply magnificent! I am also enjoying Snatch Dairy Milk in Target #3. Target #4 is testing other juices... Porcupine Rock Coconut is in Tank #4 soaking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Fortunately we have such awesome local mixers my fave juice mixer already said he will lower it for me to 57.5/42.5 from 70/30. Will post about it once ordered and received



That's great... I'm actually starting to wonder why this obsession for high VG juices? Just for clouds I guess?


----------



## DougP

@Schnappie 
I think 57.26 and 42.74 would be better 
57.5 could still be to thick 
And 57.20 would be to thin 
And I would drop the concentrates from 100 % pg based to 94.652 % pg base to ensure u still get some clouds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> That's great... I'm actually starting to wonder why this obsession for high VG juices? Just for clouds I guess?


I suppose it must be and maybe pg sensitivity in some individuals, i am over the whole cloud chasing thing fortunately. Better for me and those around me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Schnappie
> I think 57.26 and 42.74 would be better
> 57.5 could still be to thick
> And 57.20 would be to thin
> And I would drop the concentrates from 100 % pg based to 94.652 % pg base to ensure u still get some clouds


Its all about the increments


----------



## DougP

@Rob 
If I didn't know better I would think you were the ambassador for XXX


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob
> If I didn't know better I would think you were the ambassador for XXX



 There is little doubt that XXX is one of the best juices on the planet. After having sent samples to Germany and the USA they are now ordering direct from Vapour Mountain.

PS Don't worry Blueberry Pavlova is next into Target #4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

@Schnappie 
I just pulling the pee out of you 
Dunno if this ceramic thing is becoming and obsession with you guys but this is the first time ever I'm seeing juices needing to
Be custom made Nogal down to a decimal fraction just to suite a specific tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dunno if this ceramic thing is becoming and obsession with you guys but this is the first time ever I'm seeing juices needing to Be custom made Nogal down to a decimal fraction just to suite a specific tank



It is becoming a bit of an obsession... yes normal tanks are much more flexible because you can builds the coils you want with the wicks you want to suit the power and juice... but until you have tried a Target Tank you won't understand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Schnappie
> I just pulling the pee out of you
> Dunno if this ceramic thing is becoming and obsession with you guys but this is the first time ever I'm seeing juices needing to
> Be custom made Nogal down to a decimal fraction just to suite a specific tank


I know I am not sure why that specific ratio down to the 2nd decimal was mentioned as the lowest he can go but im sure he has his reasons. But yes this ceramic thing surely is a strange path I started to venture into


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> There is little doubt that XXX is one of the best juices on the planet. After having sent samples to Germany and the USA they are now ordering direct from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> PS Don't worry Blueberry Pavlova is next into Target #4.


I must still give that citrus mint sorbet a bash sounds right up my alley


----------



## DougP

@Rob oh shit I better run out an buy a micro measuring scale just in case you gonna need me to make a 52.446 and 47.554 ratio mix

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob oh shit I better run out an buy a micro measuring scale just in case you gonna need me to make a 52.446 and 47.554 ratio mix



Lol @Blends Of Distinction , you are tagging the wrong member 
Its @Rob Fisher not Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duffie12

From my experience I had no problems with going through three tanks of 70/30 (though maybe I wasn't vaping as hard or as much). It's only when I tried to switch from 50/50 back to 70/30 that I had a dry hit, it has since recovered from that. Maybe some batches of coils are better than others?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob oh shit I better run out an buy a micro measuring scale just in case you gonna need me to make a 52.446 and 47.554 ratio mix


Decimals aside, i think its awesome that guys are willing to lower vg content or up nic content etc.. Really think this is an awesome community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> 70/30 Juices are not doing well in the ceramic coiled tanks... they are fine once primed and left to stand but chain vaping leads to a dry hit of note!


I have this problem, even on my target

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

Opps sorry Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK Ceramic Coil wars back on... this time gonna test McGyver'ing Target Tank coils to see if I can use 70/30 Juices and at the same time I have gCeramic Coils soaking for a 70/30 test as well... done the modification as below... now cleaning tanks and will test later!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Target Tanks with the MacGyver'ed coils are still drying out after cleaning so this is the test setups for today! gCeramic Trinity tank set ups with Porcupine Rock, Milky way and XXX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> The Target Tanks with the MacGyver'ed coils are still drying out after cleaning so this is the test setups for today! gCeramic Trinity tank set ups with Porcupine Rock, Milky way and XXX.
> View attachment 48793



@Rob Fisher bend out the corners of the modified coil to allow more juice to enter the coil....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher bend out the corners of the modified coil to allow more juice to enter the coil....



I made a note of that but I am like a bull in a china shop and will probably bugger up the coil for sure... I assume you just take a pair of long nose pliers and give it horns? OK the long nose pliers didn't work... no space... ok will try a screwdriver inserted and turned... that worked... Loading up the tank now and will let it sit for a few hours. Thanks @Kaizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Love this thread 
It's so interesting 
See a great business opportunity here for a vendor to start selling small Dremel kits with accessories that you need to modify ceramic coil juice holes. 
They could even include a little template like for 70/30 VG cut hole this size, for
60/40 widen this section

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two Target tanks filled with 70/30 juices and now soaking the coils. One with edges of the juice holes opened and the other one not. Both been converted from 3 hold to one fat hole.



Sidebar... the applicator with the Porcupine Rock is useless and the juice is 70/30 so pouring it into the Target Tank like I'm used to doesn't work so I have 10ml's of juice all over my desk and on my hands... in the other tank we have Vape Elixir's Galactic Hypermint which I haven't tried for a long time... new packaging is great and easy to dispense juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @Kaizer so far so good... this is the one with the turned out edges... 70/30 Porcupine Rock Coconut doing very well and no dry hits yet...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @Kaizer so far so good... this is the one with the turned out edges... 70/30 Porcupine Rock Coconut doing very well and no dry hits yet...
> View attachment 48806



Awesome @Rob Fisher . I hope it works out.

I am going to try this modification on a few more of these coils. Majority of my juices are all high VG and I went and bought a crap load of the kanthal coils thinking I need to keep some stock on hand before you buy them all 

This HAS to work or else I wasted alot of money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> This HAS to work or else I wasted a lot of money



It is working.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> It is working.


Well that's good to know, I'm gonna try my coils again

Thanks @Kaizer and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Who stocks target tanks and target coils in the Eastrand and pricing 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Who stocks target tanks and target coils in the Eastrand and pricing



Not sure where Eastrand is but Vape King stock the tank and they are R590

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-target-ceramic-ccell-tank-3.5ml.html


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks Rob I see vape cartel has the tank for R550 and ccoils at 365 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12

Eciggies.co.za also stock them, that's where I got mine from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

I have personally lost count but am estimating I am on around my 25th tank on my first coil.

Must confess, I have not touched another tank since i got the vaperesso ceramic tank. 
Every time I open i cupboard I stare at my Crius and TFV4. Once this coil dies I shall give em another go !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Sounds good @CloudmanJHB how long do u take to prime the coil and what are the steps u take to ensure u don't get dry hits etc? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

kyle_redbull said:


> Sounds good @CloudmanJHB how long do u take to prime the coil and what are the steps u take to ensure u don't get dry hits etc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Bud to be honest I have to tell you , I have been very lucky with both the vaperesso tanks...

filled em up..., let them sit for around 5 minutes then pull on the chamber without firing to pull the liquid in a few times and then let it sit for another 5 minutes and we have not had any issues. I know some people have really struggled but I have had zero hassles and no dry hits. I can tell once there is juice inside the coil from the noise it makes (gurgly) and then it's good to go.

This is with all kinds of juices as well, even something thick and high in VG like the "Because bubbles matter" juices have been 100% fine.

Maybe i am just lucky, but like i said this is on both tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks bud

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update on Ceramic Wars...

I finally changed my Target Tank #1's Coil... after over 75 refills I think the flavour wasn't as good (was still better than most tanks) so I changed to a new coil and the pain of priming begins again. Here is a before and after look at the coils... after over 75 refills the once white ceramic is now pitch black but still working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Update on Ceramic Wars...
> 
> I finally changed my Target Tank #1's Coil... after over 75 refills I think the flavour wasn't as good (was still better than most tanks) so I changed to a new coil and the pain of priming begins again. Here is a before and after look at the coils... after over 75 refills the once white ceramic is now pitch black but still working.
> View attachment 48882
> View attachment 48883


Gotta get me some. Will the target coils fit directly to a Melo 2 tank or do I need a new tank? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Gotta get me some. Will the target coils fit directly to a Melo 2 tank or do I need a new tank?



I seem to remember someone saying it may fit that tank... but according to the actual coil packaging it only mentions the Target, Atlantis and Triton Tanks.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks Rob will try fit one at a store 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In my hand is the Krixus Tank with ceramic coil... but this time I have removed the Japanese Cotton and replaced it with my own Rayon... and there is no doubt the horrible taste I was getting was from the Cotton because now that taste has gone and it's just as well I never threw the tank into the gorge because this tank now has potential! According to the blurp the coil should last 6 months and all I will need to do is wrap a little rayon around the coil from time to time.




Will report back a bit later once I have vaped on it for a while but so far so good because I'm no longer vaping cardboard!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob will try fit one at a store
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It does fit, had one in mine. But got much more dry hits than from target tank due to smaller juice inlets

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

You got more dry hits from the target tank and target coils Versus the Melo 2 tank? @Schnappie 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

kyle_redbull said:


> You got more dry hits from the target tank and target coils Versus the Melo 2 tank? @Schnappie
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No on the melo 2 tank i got dry hits often. The target tank allows the juice holes of the target coil to be fully exposed.but seems some guys get the target coils to work on their melo2/ijust2 tanks. Didnt work for me though


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'll just buy a target tank and fit to my istick tc 60w what do the target tanks like higher than 35w or temp control 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> In my hand is the Krixus Tank with ceramic coil... but this time I have removed the Japanese Cotton and replaced it with my own Rayon... and there is no doubt the horrible taste I was getting was from the Cotton because now that taste has gone and it's just as well I never threw the tank into the gorge because this tank now has potential! According to the blurp the coil should last 6 months and all I will need to do is wrap a little rayon around the coil from time to time.
> View attachment 48885
> View attachment 48886
> 
> 
> Will report back a bit later once I have vaped on it for a while but so far so good because I'm no longer vaping cardboard!
> View attachment 48887




That's really awesome! Looking forward to hearing the feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> I'll just buy a target tank and fit to my istick tc 60w what do the target tanks like higher than 35w or temp control



Temp Control did work on my test but I find the Kanthal coils are better. MAX POWER 32 watts on the coils! I would suggest 30 watts based on all the tests I did... and 50/50 or 60/40 juices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks Rob I appreciate the help and feedback 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Update on Ceramic Wars...
> 
> I finally changed my Target Tank #1's Coil... after over 75 refills I think the flavour wasn't as good (was still better than most tanks) so I changed to a new coil and the pain of priming begins again. Here is a before and after look at the coils... after over 75 refills the once white ceramic is now pitch black but still working.
> View attachment 48882
> View attachment 48883



My goodness @Rob Fisher - this must be a record
75 refills at say 3ml per tank equals 225ml !
That is astounding

Definitely frame-worthy
Big respect to that coil !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And now I'm fighting with a brand new coil and not winning... will leave it over night and see how we go in the AM. These coils are not all created equal... some are a piece of cake to prime and others are a real toil! 

But it's worth it in the end...


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> And now I'm fighting with a brand new coil and not winning... will leave it over night and see how we go in the AM. These coils are not all created equal... some are a piece of cake to prime and others are a real toil!
> 
> But it's worth it in the end...


I actually gave the nickel one a go and found it at 27w and 560 F a very pleasant xxx vape. No dry hits at all so far as (hopefully) expected with TC. Kanthal still has the edge though just that priming...eish

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> And now I'm fighting with a brand new coil and not winning... will leave it over night and see how we go in the AM. These coils are not all created equal... some are a piece of cake to prime and others are a real toil!
> 
> But it's worth it in the end...



Was that one of the McGuyvered coils or unmodified?

From what I've gathered reading up about these coils is that what sometimes happens is that a bubble gets trapped somewhere in the sheathe (the outer casing with those hexes).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Was that one of the McGuyvered coils or unmodified?
> 
> From what I've gathered reading up about these coils is that what sometimes happens is that a bubble gets trapped somewhere in the sheathe (the outer casing with those hexes).



It started out as a normal coil and gave me crap... then I McGyvered it and it hasn't helped... it's a stubborn one but so was the one that lasted 75+ refills in the beginning... will see how it is in the morning... if it still fights with me I'll throw it in the gorge and try another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Never say never. 

The guy who has had no interest at all in regulated box mods, has said he never would has succumbed to this thread and it's chief enabler. 

Must try these coils, I must. So a Snow Wolf Mini, Target 2 Tanks and extra CCell's will be arriving here Friday and Monday. I normally do 100% VG liquids in all my sub ohm mech's. So I will DIY some 50/50, 60/40 low nic liquids and fast age them to be ready to start playing too this weekend following a lot of the information and fixes read here and on the side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Never say never.
> 
> The guy who has had no interest at all in regulated box mods, has said he never would has succumbed to this thread and it's chief enabler.
> 
> Must try these coils, I must. So a Snow Wolf Mini, Target 2 Tanks and extra CCell's will be arriving here Friday and Monday. I normally do 100% VG liquids in all my sub ohm mech's. So I will DIY some 50/50, 60/40 low nic liquids and fast age them to be ready to start playing too this weekend following a lot of the information and fixes read here and on the side.



And I may now consider a Lukkos!  Never say Never!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> It started out as a normal coil and gave me crap... then I McGyvered it and it hasn't helped... it's a stubborn one but so was the one that lasted 75+ refills in the beginning... will see how it is in the morning... if it still fights with me I'll throw it in the gorge and try another one.



This pic is from another international forum, not sure of I'm allowed to link, but basically go extreme!

To be fair he had wicking issues with using these in the Atlantis because the bottom hexes were covered

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> And I may now consider a Lukkos!  Never say Never!



They're "puzzling", I like their looks.

I came close to having a custom regulated Gepetto, and unregulated a couple of Caducues and four VRM's custom made for me (and 2 Woodvil's from my 5A exhibition grade woods). Just as well I didn't even though I am a fine woods guy. I have 9 Woodvil's, don't use most of them much. Even the 4 2015's running Nuppin's that I liked so much are taking a back seat to the 4 P-67's now and maybe always will. Calamity Jane (18490 Woodie) is used at least some every day though. But then she runs my favorite Latakia NET.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question that the Target Tank Ceramic coils are not all created equal. After changing the coil that has been with me since I got Target Tanks (well in fact it was the second coil because I also fought with the first coil) I put a brand new coil in my XXX Tank and was looking forward to getting that perfect vape again... I did the priming thing yesterday and the flavour was great for the first few puffs and then the dry hit... so I took the coil out and did the McGyver thing and that didn't help... so I left it all night and this morning I thought we should be good to go... but same problem.

Looks fine on the surface?



So I gave up on this R80 coil and took it apart...not easy and the ceramic crumbles and it's impossible to get it out in one piece. My gut feeling is that the cotton around the ceramic was packed too tight and the juice wasn't getting to the ceramic... but this is just a theory... I now have a new coil priming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no question that the Target Tank Ceramic coils are not all created equal. After changing the coil that has been with me since I got Target Tanks (well in fact it was the second coil because I also fought with the first coil) I put a brand new coil in my XXX Tank and was looking forward to getting that perfect vape again... I did the priming thing yesterday and the flavour was great for the first few puffs and then the dry hit... so I took the coil out and did the McGyver thing and that didn't help... so I left it all night and this morning I thought we should be good to go... but same problem.
> 
> Looks fine on the surface?
> View attachment 48969
> 
> 
> So I gave up on this R80 coil and took it apart...not easy and the ceramic crumbles and it's impossible to get it out in one piece. My gut feeling is that the cotton around the ceramic was packed too tight and the juice wasn't getting to the ceramic... but this is just a theory... I now have a new coil priming.
> View attachment 48970


Would love to see what the coil that went through 37 tanks looks like once its been retired.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Would love to see what the coil that went through 37 tanks looks like once its been retired.



It would look similar apart from the fact that the ceramic is pitch black. I have kept it aside for posterity... I may take it apart at some time but need to see if I can cut it with a precision band saw or similar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Annoying that they are not all equal , so far i have had a lucky 2. Let's hope they stabilise on their manufacturing of these.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Full marks for persevering @Rob Fisher 
Hope your next coil is a good one

My first coil gave me the intermittent slightly burnt taste
My second coil I primed like a champ and left it overnight - and its rocking nicely.
Doubt I will get 75 tanks on it but am on about tank 8 and all is still good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It would look similar apart from the fact that the ceramic is pitch black. I have kept it aside for posterity... I may take it apart at some time but need to see if I can cut it with a precision band saw or similar.



Here comes trouble,wheres that precision bandsaw

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my God these ceramic coils are so damn frustrating... after taking out my 75+ tank refill coil I have tried two new coils and neither of them are working properly... I have a 3rd one soaking in the syringe. Thank the Pope I have two that are as close to a perfect vape as I have ever had... The one on the Minikin is perfect and the one on the Snow Wolf is sucky attempt number 2.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my God these ceramic coils are so damn frustrating... after taking out my 75+ tank refill coil I have tried two new coils and neither of them are working properly... I have a 3rd one soaking in the syringe. Thank the Pope I have two that are as close to a perfect vape as I have ever had... The one on the Minikin is perfect and the one on the Snow Wolf is sucky attempt number 2.
> View attachment 49002



Not the kind of new news I was hoping for at all. FWIW, I have noticed "some" vendors selling these coils on this side of the world are using the word "fresh" in their ads. Maybe that is suggesting a newer run of them on hand now?

Will take my place in this horror story by starting down the path with them by tonight I guess. I got an updated shipping notice that the two 5X CCell packets, one Target 2 Tank and the Snow Wolf will be delivered today, the second Target tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Not the kind of new news I was hoping for at all. FWIW, I have noticed "some" vendors selling these coils on this side of the world are using the word "fresh" in their ads. Maybe that is suggesting a newer run of them on hand now?
> 
> Will take my place in this horror story by starting down the path with them by tonight I guess. I got an updated shipping notice that the two 5X CCell packets, one Target 2 Tank and the Snow Wolf will be delivered today, the second Target tomorrow.



Sorry @Spydro I know it's not what you wanted to hear but when you get a perfect coil you are in heaven... I was lucky in that my 2nd and 3rd coil was perfect and that's what got me so excited. Coil 4,5 and 6 has been awful and very frustrating.

Am I sorry I bought 4 Target Tanks? No not at all because I will find 4 decent coils and life will be just grand.

Very interesting about the "fresh" story... gonna go search that now!... I love lights at the end of tunnels!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Spydro please let me know which vendors are advertising "fresh" coils... I want and need some. VaporDNA doesn't say fresh.


----------



## Spydro

I'd have to go try to find them again... I didn't bookmark any of them because I had already ordered enough extra coils to last me for hundreds of tanks full of juice. 

No sorry needed, beyond your control (and there's obviously).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duffie12

@Rob Fisher , @Spydro, @Kaizer (and any other cCell users) do all your coils have red grommets at the bottom (not the o-ring but the grommet underneath)? I saw my stock one which came with the tank (which started giving dry hits today  ) had a white grommet, the new one I popped in which I am busy priming had a red grommet like yours above. Not sure if it makes a difference or indicates different batches?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Duffie12 mine are all red.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> @Duffie12 mine are all red.


So much for that idea...


----------



## Schnappie

The TC one that i got with the tank is going on well. Have some berrynade in there now and this tarty juice is absolute bliss!I am chain vaping with no dry hits as off yet but i do give it a shake now and then to get those bubbles out because I will always be on dry hit alert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Spydro I know it's not what you wanted to hear but when you get a perfect coil you are in heaven... I was lucky in that my 2nd and 3rd coil was perfect and that's what got me so excited. Coil 4,5 and 6 has been awful and very frustrating.
> 
> Am I sorry I bought 4 Target Tanks? No not at all because I will find 4 decent coils and life will be just grand.
> 
> Very interesting about the "fresh" story... gonna go search that now!... I love lights at the end of tunnels!



Hi Rob. IF you ever get tired of these tanks, pleeeease sell me one. You are the devil that introduced me to that evil little bugger in the first place last weekend.

I swear to practice catch and release on all my bass from now , unless people are starving

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ChrisFJS

Duffie12 said:


> This pic is from another international forum, not sure of I'm allowed to link, but basically go extreme!
> 
> To be fair he had wicking issues with using these in the Atlantis because the bottom hexes were covered



Why don't they just make them like this???


----------



## Spydro

I just got back from checking mail a little while ago, as my first order was delivered yesterday. All that was there was the Snow Wolf Mini, no Target Tank, no extra CCell's that should have also been with it. The order was under a specific tracking number, the same one on the package I did receive that the USPS has closed out as delivered. So I have to assume the other items were omitted and are NOT coming at at all at this point. I have already sent the seller a message, but they won't see it until later today sometime (it's about 12:30 AM here). The other Target tank is due today from a different seller. No idea if it will show up yet though as the tracking has not been updated to show it as being in town yet.

For now to try out the Snow Wolf Mini I put an Origen V1 on it that was handy without digging into The Box where all my other non BF RDA's are. It has a dual .6 build on it I had used on mech tube mods, and am dripping the wormwood joose made for the T2T. On this atty it is intense at 20W, and I intentionally mixed it way weaker than I normally do. Probably some of that the 50/50 mix instead the 100% VG I normally run, and the 30% lower net of the coils than the CCell coil would have. But on this atty I wouldn't run this mix at 30W, and I like intense. I may have to tone it down some to run it at 30 watts in the Target tank.

The Snow Wolf Mini is really simple to use, but it is way heavier than I would have thought it would be for its size. Running Reos so long I guess. Another tibit is it's spring loaded 510 pin. With this atty I can't put it on snug without scratching the top of the mod. IOW the spring loaded pin is not bottoming out, and does not have a strong enough spring to hold the atty secure in a set position. By design I'd have to take the wires off the positive pole to lower it's contact. I probably won't bother since it will come off when a Target tank gets here and I'm done playing with it for now (went back to the Reos).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

I also received a Snow Wolf Mini this morning @Spydro,have to agree that its heavy,but it is a pretty little mod and I can operate it,which is a bonus.
Sorry to hear about your target tanks but it could be much,much worse! 
You could be waiting for some Atom GCeramics,without doubt the worst vaping related purchase I have ever made,a total waste of money! 
I have had 3 coils in my workshop trying to take them apart and improve them,I'll let @Rob Fisher take up the story later as I have sent him some photo's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Checked now and mine are also all red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Rob's Ramblings on this Ceramic Circus being produced and will be uploaded shortly!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> The Snow Wolf Mini is really simple to use, but it is way heavier than I would have thought it would be for its size. Running Reos so long I guess. Another tibit is it's spring loaded 510 pin. With this atty I can't put it on snug without scratching the top of the mod. IOW the spring loaded pin is not bottoming out, and does not have a strong enough spring to hold the atty secure in a set position. By design I'd have to take the wires off the positive pole to lower it's contact. I probably won't bother since it will come off when a Target tank gets here and I'm done playing with it for now (went back to the Reos).



Bummer on the lack of delivery @Spydro!  But Larry you are spot on about the Snow Wolf Mini... it is a tad heavy compared to a REO... but it is really beautiful and simple and works really well.

And that is the problem for Reonauts... having had a perfect vape for so long everything else is compared to a REO... but I promise you when you get a Target Tank and you get a decent coil that works you will get what I have been saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer on the lack of delivery @Spydro!  But Larry you are spot on about the Snow Wolf Mini... it is a tad heavy compared to a REO... but it is really beautiful and simple and works really well.
> 
> And that is the problem for Reonauts... having had a perfect vape for so long everything else is compared to a REO... but I promise you when you get a Target Tank and you get a decent coil that works you will get what I have been saying.



Will be starting the ceramic phase out with only the one .9 ohm coil that comes with the tank tomorrow (if it in fact does come). So hope I get the tank and extra coils that didn't come as they should have with the SWM untangled fast.... AND hope I get some good coils out of the whole lot of them. If the hit and miss as they are now apparently is the way they always will be they will not be worth the bother to me. The Reos are just too easy to get all I want out of vaping to look much further down the road.

I can't find those ad's that used the "fresh" word again, spent hours opening/reading ads trying to find again. Was 2 or 3 times I saw it I think. Wondering if they were Ebay now sold/closed ads where that word is used often for other things too, like batteries, etc. I also early on did a bunch of searches for the Vaporesso Kits, and many of those vendors sold the extra coils too. I haven't tried to retrace those searches yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Will be starting the ceramic phase out with only the one .9 ohm coil that comes with the tank tomorrow (if it in fact does come). So hope I get the tank and extra coils that didn't come as they should have with the SWM untangled fast.... AND hope I get some good coils out of the whole lot of them. If the hit and miss as they are now apparently is the way they always will be they will not be worth the bother to me. The Reos are just too easy to get all I want out of vaping to look much further down the road.
> 
> I can't find those ad's that used the "fresh" word again, spent hours opening/reading ads trying to find again. Was 2 or 3 times I saw it I think. Wondering if they were Ebay now sold/closed ads where that word is used often for other things too, like batteries, etc. I also early on did a bunch of searches for the Vaporesso Kits, and many of those vendors sold the extra coils too. I haven't tried to retrace those searches yet.



I have written to Vaporesso.... so hopefully will maybe get some feedback.

I hear you on not worth the hassle Larry... but persevere because when you do get a good coil you will be a happy chappie.

Other issues you will have with this new setup (once you get a good coil) is you need to take spare juice with you because the tank drinks juice at a rate on knots... also take a spare 18650 because these regulated things eat battery. And even more important take a REO with as back up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

BTW, I am doing a Sweet Milk on the Snow Wolf Mini right now to get by running the Origen V1 on it... and am getting used to the feel of the SWM. With it set up as it is, it is still lighter weight than my two much smaller Reo Mini 1.0's that are soild brass running little O-16's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I have written to Vaporesso.... so hopefully will maybe get some feedback.
> 
> I hear you on not worth the hassle Larry... but persevere because when you do get a good coil you will be a happy chappie.
> 
> Other issues you will have with this new setup (once you get a good coil) is you need to take spare juice with you because the tank drinks juice at a rate on knots... also take a spare 18650 because these regulated things eat battery. And even more important take a REO with as back up.



Won't be a happy camper if I have to buy dozens of CCell's at their price point to get a few good coils.

I am well aware of small juice capacity from the Reo Mini's. My slow/long DLH's make joose disappear faster than my hot rod Corvette does. Why I go through 30-35mls a day with my currant builds. I haver a bunch of Unicorn bottles to take extra juice.

I have 8 almost brand new LG HG2 3000mAh batts that'll keep the SWM happy.

I NEVER go anywhere without a Reo or two in tow, not even to the johnny (sp). The SWM will just be for around the house.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More on the Ceramic Circus.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-40#post-344617

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

I am on day 19 with 2 - 4 tank refills a day on the target. Priming worked out easy for me and I am still on the same coil which has now had approx 50 - 60 refills. Stunning tank, smooth and a lot quieter than most others. Almost using it exclusively and have been using it with VM menthol ice.

From day 1 the screw on the bottom is a little bent and it sits on my mods like a mini leaning tower of pizza which is a tad annoying but I am sure this is not normal or common and more tanks will definitely be ordered.

The tank is way to small and should they come out with a 5ml version it will most certainly be a 2 x chicken dinner by a mile compared to other commercial coils and tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> I am on day 19 with 2 - 4 tank refills a day on the target. Priming worked out easy for me and I am still on the same coil which has now had approx 50 - 60 refills. Stunning tank, smooth and a lot quieter than most others. Almost using it exclusively and have been using it with VM menthol ice.
> 
> From day 1 the screw on the bottom is a little bent and it sits on my mods like a mini leaning tower of pizza which is a tad annoying but I am sure this is not normal or common and more tanks will definitely be ordered.
> 
> The tank is way to small and should they come out with a 5ml version it will most certainly be a 2 x chicken dinner by a mile compared to other commercial coils and tanks.



I have been really unlucky with coils and have only had 3 decent ones out of 2 packs... and my best coil did +75 refills of XXX... and I agree we actually need a 10ml tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Well I'm sitting with 5 Atom GCeramic coils as I tried to take apart and modify the other 3 because they are so kak!
The video reviews Ive seen (there aren't many) rave about them.The guys must have been paid plenty because they just don't work,utter crap and I would hate to see any other forum members waste their time and money on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vapington

Well I just got the Gceramic coils. An old evod coil has better flavour

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been really unlucky with coils and have only had 3 decent ones out of 2 packs... and my best coil did +75 refills of XXX... and I agree we actually need a 10ml tank!



I haven't seen many complaints about these in international forums, other than people trying them in other tanks which end up blocking the juice holes. Is it possible that we got a bad batch in SA?

There were comments floating around about pre release samples going around but that might just be the mods...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> I haven't seen many complaints about these in international forums, other than people trying them in other tanks which end up blocking the juice holes. Is it possible that we got a bad batch in SA?



It's possible and I sincerely hope so because a Target Tank with a ceramic coil that is happy with an 80/20 juice would be something special!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

On my third coil now... First coil out a pack of five was a dud, was getting burnt taste with my Weiner Vape juice which worked perfectly fine on my first coil (the one that came with the tank). Now I'm priming my second coil from this pack... Beginning to feel very disappointed 

Hopefully the gClaptons for this tank work...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK 4th attempt with the Krixus tank... based on my experience and theories about the Japanese Cotton being too tightly packed around the coils I rebuilt the wick on the Krixus a lot looser and now I'm getting a better vape from it... it is spitting a bit and the coil needs at least 45 to 55 watts to heat up... but the vape is much much better and I'm getting pretty good flavour now... maybe need to pack the rayon a little tighter and that may help the spitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

So I'm on my third cCell coil (in the Target tank) vaping 70/30 juice on it (because that's all I seem to have right now, other than Twisp cherry which tasted bleh in the Target).

So far it is doing okay (it is unmodified), I'm not really chain vaping and I'm taking gentle-ish pulls on it. Much better than the second coil I tried which tasted like burning plastic and I had McGuyvered the coils on that one (I even checked the grommet underneath in case I had caused one of the coils legs to burn it while doing the McGuyvering but no, looked perfect). Both of them were from the same blister pack...

Very inconsistent quality with the coils it seems 
It is like these companies spend proper time on the sample/QA versions, then they get sent out for mass production and it becomes a lucky packet.

Anyway... vape is good on the current coil and I'll probably finish the blister pack of coils I have (though will stick to 50/50 juices once I buy some). Unfortunately though it feels like every pull is like testing a hot plate to see if it is on, spend more time trying to detect if it is burning to avoid a full on dry hit into the lungs rather than enjoying the vape.

I can only assume that in the design phase or early runs these coils seemed to work fine even with 80/20. Unless quite a fee people on several international vaping forums was paid off . Heck even the design is strange with the actual juice inlets not being inline with the hexes.

Long story short, pending feedback from @Rob Fisher 's email to Vaporesso and/or some improvement in quality control or manufacturing I won't be buying more of these coils.

I will try out the Aspire compatible gClaptons in this tank, as well as the Triton Claptons which are apparently quite good, so hopefully the purchase isn't a complete waste.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Unfortunately though it feels like every pull is like testing a hot plate to see if it is on, spend more time trying to detect if it is burning to avoid a full on dry hit into the lungs rather than enjoying the vape.



Oh this *SO *explains how I feel with these coils now! 

I have two that are fine and I can relax and vape... but the others are hot plate coils!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro

OK, here we go....

My first go at the Target 2 Tank and CCell snafu. It's vaping like a champ, no dry hits so far. And I did do a serious chain vape... twice.

So it appears my quickly jury rigged priming method that I cut short after maybe 3.5-4 hours worked just fine... at least with this CCell that was not modified in any way. That kind of makes me wonder if the tanks are coming with a first run of coils that mostly work, and it's the boxes of 5 extra coils from a later run that is the problem. I have two of those boxes to try yet. And I have a second tank coming as well.

Can I say I absolutely love it? No! But then this first mix of a favored intense DIY "watered" way down for this tank/coil was just a best guess with nothing to go on except the suggestion that it be mixed thin with lower nic and flavor. I normally vape 100% VG, so this approx 50/50 joose with way less flavor extract and half the normal nic added to it was a shot in the dark for me. That said, it is pleasant. It got a little too hot with my normal slow, very long lung hits. I know I could bump the wattage down a little to compensate for that, but wanted to try it at the recommended 30 watts. The coil is settling in now nicely though, so I doubt I'll change the wattage. I can vape this joose as is and enjoy it OK, but I will also experiment to find a better sweet spot for it in this setup. Oh, and another confirmation.... this coil drinks joose like it's going out of style with my typical draws. So I can bleed the tank dry in no time. If I vaped this exclusively my normal already high per day/night joose usage could probably double. All for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well that is a bonus @Spydro! No burnt taste and a perfect prime... Now I'm thinking maybe my decent coils came with the tank and all the lemon coils came in the refill pack... Mmmmm?


----------



## Silver

Nice to hear the feedback @Spydro
What type of flavour is in that DIY juice you are using for the Target?

And what are your first impressions of the Snow Wolf Mini?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Nice to hear the feedback @Spydro
> What type of flavour is in that DIY juice you are using for the Target?
> 
> And what are your first impressions of the Snow Wolf Mini?



The juice is Wormwood, AKA Absinthe. 

OT, but may lend an idea of why it is a personal favorite. My ancestors hailed from several communities in Neuchatel Canton (somewhat centered around Noiraigue); and also the Trubschachen & Ruegsau areas of Berne Canton, Switzerland. Nine or ten of those communities in Neuchatel Canton merged to become Val-de-Travers a few years ago. That area is considered the birthplace of Absinthe from the late 1700's, originally as an aperitif. Some of my ancestors grew Artemisia absinthum, other botanical's, herbs and distilled them for it. My great-great grandfather was the first to come to America, and I am the first born of the 5th generation here. No one older than me is still alive, and no one younger either to carry on the family name in the direct line except my son. He never married and never wants to, so he will be the end of our branch of the family name.

My first impressions of the Snow Wolf Mini were posted above.....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-and-compatible-tanks.t19317/page-12#post-344514

Now that I've been using it steady for the last 10-11 hours or so and literally wiping out juice with the Target by the tank fulls, it has easily became an acceptable mod for daily rotations. A tracking update suggests the second Target will finally be delivered today, and there is two new Avocado tanks already sitting in my mail box that I will soon go pick up now that the wee hours of the night are here and I am going out to run some errands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Update for cCoil and Target Tank Owners.*

After the pain and anguish of the Kanthal Coils and the discovery (I think) that the cCoils that come with the Tank are different to the refill ones and are the ones that *appear *to work I decided to try the Ni200 0.2Ω Coils. Bingo they seem to work well at 550 degrees F. The one I'm testing successfully is the one that came with the tank but I have one from a refill pack soaking at the moment... so feedback on that later.

So if you are a Target Tank owner battling with dry and burnt hits try the Ni200 cCoil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12

Coil 3 - Day 2

This is the second coil from the blister pack I bought.
Was vaping this all morning with 70/30 juice (Mike's Straw Vanna). No problem with wicking at all. Taste is good, getting the underlying creams quite a bit, strawberry is a little muted for me but I believe that's my palette. I get the same wafer taste others say they get instead of pure strawberry. To be fair that does come through better as well though. Can't wait to try 50/50 juices... Enjoying Hazeworks Sunset has convinced me to give XXX a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> The juice is Wormwood, AKA Absinthe.
> 
> OT, but may lend an idea of why it is a personal favorite. My ancestors hailed from several communities in Neuchatel Canton (somewhat centered around Noiraigue); and also the Trubschachen & Ruegsau areas of Berne Canton, Switzerland. Nine or ten of those communities in Neuchatel Canton merged to become Val-de-Travers a few years ago. That area is considered the birthplace of Absinthe from the late 1700's, originally as an aperitif. Some of my ancestors grew Artemisia absinthum, other botanical's, herbs and distilled them for it. My great-great grandfather was the first to come to America, and I am the first born of the 5th generation here. No one older than me is still alive, and no one younger either to carry on the family name in the direct line except my son. He never married and never wants to, so he will be the end of our branch of the family name.
> 
> My first impressions of the Snow Wolf Mini were posted above.....
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-and-compatible-tanks.t19317/page-12#post-344514
> 
> Now that I've been using it steady for the last 10-11 hours or so and literally wiping out juice with the Target by the tank fulls, it has easily became an acceptable mod for daily rotations. A tracking update suggests the second Target will finally be delivered today, and there is two new Avocado tanks already sitting in my mail box that I will soon go pick up now that the wee hours of the night are here and I am going out to run some errands.



Most interesting about the Absinthe @Spydro and the family background. Wow. 

I only tasted an absinthe flavour once before in a juice - it was one of the Five Pawns flavours - Absolute Pin
Didnt like it at all - but not sure if it was the absinthe or other flavours in there that put me off. 

Looking forward to hearing more about the Target and ceramic coil experience from your side

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Most interesting about the Absinthe @Spydro and the family background. Wow.
> 
> I only tasted an absinthe flavour once before in a juice - it was one of the Five Pawns flavours - Absolute Pin
> Didnt like it at all - but not sure if it was the absinthe or other flavours in there that put me off.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the Target and ceramic coil experience from your side



Neither Absinthe the vape nor the drink is for everyone with the intense anise and other additives in it, and in some cases the sweetness. Like with the drink sweetness can be established in the recipe to individual taste. Some, like the Czechs, take sweetness to very high levels in the drink and WAY past what I could ever tolerate. @Papa_Lazarou has more personal experience with the drink than I, and knows a lot about it as well, so if he see's this he may chime in.

Anyway, to update on the Target tank.... I gave it a rest after about 12 hours (kind of had to, I drained the 30ml bottle). But it never missed a beat, no dry hits and the flavor stayed right at the top the entire time. So 10 tanks done and ready for many more it appears. With it down I put a 26/32 Clapton and my VG Heavy DIY Coconut Coffee (that I extract the flavors for myself) in one of the Avocado's I picked up at my mail place in the wee hours this morning. I like it for many reasons, although I'll give my first thoughts on the tank elsewhere where more appropriate. But I will say that with this build and my vaping style I'll need to run a feed tube to it from a 120ml bottle. It's almost shocking how fast I empty the 3ml tank. Kind of makes the Target and it's coils more user friendly (when they work as advertised that is).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

On the absinthe front...

I've had it prepared in the traditional way in France, the Czech Republic, and Switzerland. Each prefer different mixtures - both in terms of the liquid itself and the accompaniments. There are also differences between regions in each of those countries.

So... absinthe, the liquor, is not one thing, and certainly the way it's prepared to drink isn't either. It can range from sweet and dominated by the anise to very spicy and tart to fruity with only anise notes. 

For DIY juice, this means it's actually one of the more variable flavours; however all too often, manufacturers take black licorice, add some citrus, and call it absinthe. It tends to be too dominated by the anise in almost all of those recipes. To me, a good absinthe (whether the drink or the vape) should reveal 3-5 flavours, some on the initial ingest, the rest as an aftertaste. Most critical is the balance of anise with spice, followed by the sweet/tart ratio.

I been dabbling with 5 different DIY absinthe juice recipes - some emphasis the fruit, others the spice, none are too dominated by the anise. Most likely, I'll end up going with maybe 3 of those recipes long term, but I doubt I'll ever settle on only 1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

I went and picked up the second Target tank in the wee hours this morning from my mail place. Have it setup with another liquid mixed 50/50 for the coils for my first attempt with a coil from the 5X coil boxes. I only gave the coil 2 hours to prime in my jury rigged 10ml syringe vacuum set up that I added a cripple to for the maximum vacuum it can produce. I've been pushing it hard with my long lung hits and vaping way more than I normally would since. It has also been chain vaped until the atty got pretty hot twice. An acid test of sorts. First tank emptied, half way through the second now using it as I normally would.

Too soon to make any valid conclusions I know. but it is holding up so far. Just luck of the draw maybe in the coil selected at random out of 5. So for now the only other info that might be a factor is something I do while the coil is priming. In my syringe setup it gets bigger bubbles right away as the voids in the coils design are replace by juice. Then I set it aside vertical to work on priming the ceramic. In a short time tiny bubbles collect on the outside of the coil. I occasionally send them to the liquid surface by flicking the syringe with a finger/tapping it with a pencil, etc. Occasionally when I notice more have formed, I flick it again. On this coil well withing the 2 hours there were no more tiny bubbles, and even banging the setup against the desk hard and letting it sit awhile didn't produce any more. So assuming it was fully primed I gave it a go.

Still a lot of bother. So when I can get to it I'll go to my storage unit and see if I still have the lessor of the two vacuum setups I used to use to stabilize wood. I could do 50 coils at a time with it, and the much greater vacuum it can muster may speed up the priming process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Just a quick update with my experience using the cCell coils: The included 0.9Ω coil that came with the tank was ok for about 4 days after which i got burnt hits. The included 0.2Ω coil... oh my word... what a pleasure. It lasted me 2 weeks, which included some massive chain vaping (clearing a tank in about 30 minutes...) and quite a few juice changes as well. I started with Foggs Milky way, but I got a Hazeworks sample pack (7x10ml) of which I used 6 of the 7 juices in the tank on the same coil. I also used it with two other juices (1 tank each) with some juices I got from a friend. So all in all, the one coil saw 9 different juices going through it with absolutely no problem. I ended up buying a Hazeworks (70/30) which then settled after I almost finished the Foggs (which is also 70/30 according to the label). But, all good things must come to an end, and after two weeks (I lost count on the amount of refills), the coil's flavor was severely diminished. So I installed a new 0.9Ω coil from a replacement 5-pack. I primed it with Hazeworks. That did not go well. Dry hits for days! I put some more Foggs in which took the dry hits away, but I only had enough left for one tank. I decided to replace it again yesterday evening with the whole ritual again (fake-hits until your eyes pop out, letting it stand overnight, fake hitting again, starting at 1sec, low wattage hits etc etc), but this morning after two hits: my reaction was much like that of @Rob Fisher in "Coils wars - Ceramic" vid (awesome vid BTW!) However, I did have Hazeworks (70/30) in it again. I have been struggling all day with it but finally popped out of the office and bought Foggs again. On the recommendation of the sales person, I squirted some juice on the inside of the coil as well. Thus far eveything is going smoothly (and this is on the coil that gave me burnt hits again). I will see how long the coil lasts, but I can definitely confirm that the flavor is not what it was on that 0.2Ω coil. Speaking of which:



Rob Fisher said:


> *Update for cCoil and Target Tank Owners.*
> 
> After the pain and anguish of the Kanthal Coils and the discovery (I think) that the cCoils that come with the Tank are different to the refill ones and are the ones that *appear *to work I decided to try the Ni200 0.2Ω Coils. Bingo they seem to work well at 550 degrees F. The one I'm testing successfully is the one that came with the tank but I have one from a refill pack soaking at the moment... so feedback on that later.
> 
> So if you are a Target Tank owner battling with dry and burnt hits try the Ni200 cCoil.


@Rob Fisher : How did that refill pack coil turn out? I am very curious because decided to bite the bullet and buy a 0.2Ω replacement pack even though I still have 3 unused 0.9Ω ones.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tasmotu said:


> @Rob Fisher : How did that refill pack coil turn out? I am very curious because decided to bite the bullet and buy a 0.2Ω replacement pack even though I still have 3 unused 0.9Ω ones.



Not very well... the Ni200 Coils are not as bad but that perfect vape I got with the original coils is very elusive.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Rob Fisher said:


> Not very well... the Ni200 Coils are not as bad but that perfect vape I got with the original coils is very elusive.


That makes me a sad panda.... In that case I suppose I will just play the Russian Roulette game of coils with all the spare ones I have at the moment until I get that heavenly vape again


----------



## Spydro

I'll play along until I go through the 12 Kanthal coils I have (no interest in Ni200/TC at this point) before I give up on the Target tanks. If most of them are winners so will I be. If not, the cost to play was not high.


----------



## Kaizer

I'm at the point where I am thinking of buying another Target tank just for the box coils...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

I admire all your perseverence guys
Thanks for the update @Tasmotu 

I am on coil 2 of the 0.9 ohm kanthal ones and its working great 
Strangely the first one (included with the tank) gave me intermittent burnt hits
But this one - the first from the 5 pack - is working nicely.

I tried a 70VG juice yesterday and after about 10 toots it started giving a burnt taste
Chucked the juice out and reverted to my thinner blend and all is ok

So I am actually trying to slow down on this tank - say vaping only around half a tank a day on it - so I can continue on this "good" coil as long as possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going for a all night soak with the airflow bottom removed. XXX Soak. I need a Target Tank Operational with XXX.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

GCeramic installed and primed. Will test in the morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Duffie12

Long weekend of 70 VG juice in coil 3 (2nd from the blister pack) and no problems at all wicking and no burnt taste, working perfectly.

Might be technique, I now tip the tank when taking a pull (I.e. Horizontally rather than keeping it vertical while I bend my head over) not sure if it helps loosen bubbles inside the coil or it is just a better coil than my second one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ceramic Wars continue today... The Atom gCeramics won't feature today... this attack is my original cCell coil having soaked in PG for 4 days and hoping I may get some more life out of it again. In the middle is a brand new cCell that has been soaked overnight in XXX with the bottom pin removed. And on the right we have the Deviant tank from Council of Vapor that I didn't really test much when I got it because the Target tank was the tank of the time.



And here we have a whole heap of cCell coils that have been soaking in PG for 4 days... now moved to soak in a bottle of XXX for as long as it takes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

My god - I admire your dedication to getting a good vape, but man, oh, man, this seems like an inordinate amount of effort for a disposable coil unit.

Flavour that good when it's "on"?

<vaping a REO and thinking... >

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My god - I admire your dedication to getting a good vape, but man, oh, man, this seems like an inordinate amount of effort for a disposable coil unit.
> 
> Flavour that good when it's "on"?
> 
> <vaping a REO and thinking... >


It sure is


----------



## Rob Fisher

When ceramic coils work they are outstanding... and I'm still convinced that ceramic is the way of the future... I have just resurrected my original coil that had been filled over 75 times after having soaked it in PG for 4 days and XXX overnight and there is absolutely no question that this coil is *DIFFERENT *to all the others! The vape is fantastic even after the white ceramic went black... I may try dry burn it white again at some stage but until I find a coil to replace it it will be staying in the tank.

Through all this pain and anguish the *P67 *and Snow Wolf *Avo *combo has been on hand!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> When ceramic coils work they are outstanding... and I'm still convinced that ceramic is the way of the future... I have just resurrected my original coil that had been filled over 75 times after having soaked it in PG for 4 days and XXX overnight and there is absolutely no question that this coil is *DIFFERENT *to all the others! The vape is fantastic even after the white ceramic went black... I may try dry burn it white again at some stage but until I find a coil to replace it it will be staying in the tank.
> 
> Through all this pain and anguish the *P67 *and Snow Wolf *Avo *combo has been on hand!
> 
> View attachment 49628



These "working coils" do exist and are amazing I am still running my original coils on both my targets. Hoping these 2 keep lasting I am hesitant to even try the spare or any others after all the horror stories...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My god - I admire your dedication to getting a good vape, but man, oh, man, this seems like an inordinate amount of effort for a disposable coil unit.
> 
> Flavour that good when it's "on"?



Yip the flavour is pretty damn good and crisp and pure.

And if you think I have spent some effort on this already then I won't mention that I have just sent off a pile of gCeramics and cCell coils off to Knysna 1,166.3 kms away from me to be put into a very strong vacuum chamber (Coils in XXX) and then returned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> These "working coils" do exist and are amazing I am still running my original coils on both my targets. Hoping these 2 keep lasting I am hesitant to even try the spare or any others after all the horror stories...


 Im getting nervous now ... Im still on my " Supplied in the Box coils" I have a fresh pack of replacement coils in my drawer at home. What is they don't work ... !!! But the two I am using are a dream for sure.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Im getting nervous now ... Im still on my " Supplied in the Box coils" I have a fresh pack of replacement coils in my drawer at home. What is they don't work ... !!! But the two I am using are a dream for sure.



And so you should be nervous...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> When ceramic coils work they are outstanding... and I'm still convinced that ceramic is the way of the future... I have just resurrected my original coil that had been filled over 75 times after having soaked it in PG for 4 days and XXX overnight and there is absolutely no question that this coil is *DIFFERENT *to all the others! The vape is fantastic even after the white ceramic went black... I may try dry burn it white again at some stage but until I find a coil to replace it it will be staying in the tank.
> 
> Through all this pain and anguish the *P67 *and Snow Wolf *Avo *combo has been on hand!
> 
> View attachment 49628


 @Rob Fisher How do you keep your Tiffney Miniken so clean? I have one in this colour too and it shows up everything


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Lol it sure seems so! Especially If you are like Chezzig and myself who have had no issues thus far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> @Rob Fisher How do you keep your Tiffney Miniken so clean? I have one in this colour too and it shows up everything



I don't use it much and it stays on my desk... it doesn't fit in my REO holder in my car so only REO's and Snow Wolfs get to go out and about.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't use it much and it stays on my desk... it doesn't fit in my REO holder in my car so only REO's and Snow Wolfs get to go out and about.


 Aaaha, Mine goes in my leather bag and I see even the stain from the leather rubs off onto it  Such a pity.. I need the white shiny one  which is out of stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The current state of the nation with regards ceramic is as follows...

I am testing the Deviant Tank again for Council of Vapor - I had originally discounted the tank because I hate tanks I can't use my custom drip tips on but after the circus started I thought I would give it another go... they certainly need way more power than the other coils and am firing them on 50 watts and I have to admit the flavour is pretty good... the negative is I have to use the KAK drip tip and the top of the tank gets a little hot. But at least this bodes well for the Phoenix tank also by Council of Vapor that is on the way!

Two Target Tanks are doing really well with their original coils... even the one that has had nearly 80 tank refills now. Also the temp coil also an original is doing OK but nowhere as good as the kanthal ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Any update on the krixus tank

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Did u dry burn the coil that has had 80 tanks to see if it works 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Any update on the krixus tank



Yip Krixus tank not for me... don't like the coil system one bit...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks Rob. May get a target then but the story with these coils are hectic PT 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Did u dry burn the coil that has had 80 tanks to see if it works



Nope not yet... too nervous to destroy it as it is still giving me a pretty good vape. But I do have some new tanks producing a pretty good flavour now like the Avocado, Supreme, Deviant, Gemini and one other Target Tank performing well so I may give it a go sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob. May get a target then but the story with these coils are hectic PT



I would wait until we sort the coil kak out. Then there is also a couple of other ceramic tanks and coils in bound in the next week or two... so hang on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I'm sure in the not so distant future they will up their game of ceramic coils. Has anyone contacted the oems to complain about these coils etc

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm sure in the not so distant future they will up their game of ceramic coils. Has anyone contacted the oems to complain about these coils etc



Yes but no replies yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks Rob your efforts and advise is much appreciated especially for some of the junior vapers 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Update @Rob Fisher : The second cCell randomly selected from a 5X box of spares was primed and has vaped away DIY Spicy Nog just fine for several hours now. And it's recovering just fine from chain vaping too. The flavor is not what I had hoped it would be for my DLH's. But this is my first attempt at mixing it 50/50 so I may have to rethink the recipe for the Target tanks. It's stellar VG Heavy 10/90 in a Reo/O-16 26ga dual build @ 35-27 watts (VGH/slower ramp up).

So apparently I've got two good coils with three to go from that box. Maybe the lot number thing I suggested with my coils being from a much later production than all those you had that failed is valid? The proof maybe if I get through both boxes of 5 that are from the same lot number without any issues. Getting to all of them will be a ways down the road even though I've come up with an easy way to keep good coils primed even if not in use for extended periods of time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Update @Rob Fisher : The second cCell randomly selected from a 5X box of spares was primed and has vaped away DIY Spicy Nog just fine for several hours now. And it's recovering just fine from chain vaping too. The flavor is not what I had hoped it would be for my DLH's. But this is my first attempt at mixing it 50/50 so I may have to rethink the recipe for the Target tanks. It's stellar VG Heavy 10/90 in a Reo/O-16 26ga dual build @ 35-27 watts (VGH/slower ramp up).
> 
> So apparently I've got two good coils with three to go from that box. Maybe the lot number thing I suggested with my coils being from a much later production than all those you had that failed is valid? The proof maybe if I get through both boxes of 5 that are from the same lot number without any issues. Getting to all of them will be a ways down the road even though I've come up with an easy way to keep good coils primed even if not in use for extended periods of time.



@Spydro that is fantastic news! which vendor did you get those coils from? I have some stuff coming from the US soon so I think I'll grab a pack of the same coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I got my spare cCells off eBay from the seller wettwicks in Albuquerque, NM @Rob Fisher.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262218122618?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=560974892475&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I'm keeping my good cCells stored primed with their own dedicated liquids in small marked zip bags rolled up in a glass tube bottle in cold storage until I want to use them in a Target tank again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12

So one week into coil 3 and its been perfect, handling 70/30 juice no problem and that's all I've filled it with.
I reckon the question isn't so much whether these coils can handle 70/30 juice but rather whether one has a good coil or not.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And tomorrow another tank enters the fray! The Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic will arrive in our paws!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Duffie12 said:


> So one week into coil 3 and its been perfect, handling 70/30 juice no problem and that's all I've filled it with.
> I reckon the question isn't so much whether these coils can handle 70/30 juice but rather whether one has a good coil or not.




Agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> And tomorrow another tank enters the fray! The Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic will arrive in our paws!



Sounds awesome. They don't say much about these on their website. Are they compatible with the Target cCell coils or are they designed only to be used with the SS cCells? (and I guess conversely are the SS cCells compatible with the Target?)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Sounds awesome. They don't say much about these on their website. Are they compatible with the Target cCell coils or are they designed only to be used with the SS cCells? (and I guess conversely are the SS cCells compatible with the Target?)



I'm really not sure... I have been searching for ceramic coils around the planet and have various ones coming from China and the USA and no sign of the Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic and lo and behold in Durban they arrive in stock! I will give you all the gen tomorrow when I get one in my paw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm really not sure... I have been searching for ceramic coils around the planet and have various ones coming from China and the USA and no sign of the Vaporesso Gemini Ceramic and lo and behold in Durban they arrive in stock! I will give you all the gen tomorrow when I get one in my paw!



@Rob Fisher taking one for the team! Vapes all the crap so you don't have to!


As an aside: I just refilled my Target with Hazeworks Startup (a lemon biscuit type vape) and I've been completely blown away. It is super awesome with a creamyness and lemon bite that just was not there in the Cubis. Its also a 70/30 juice. It literally took 3 vapes before the previous flavour was gone and boom. When these coils work, boy are they good. Here's hoping they improve their QA so that we can get 100% reliable coils every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> @Rob Fisher taking one for the team! Vapes all the crap so you don't have to!
> 
> 
> As an aside: I just refilled my Target with Hazeworks Startup (a lemon biscuit type vape) and I've been completely blown away. It is super awesome with a creamyness and lemon bite that just was not there in the Cubis. Its also a 70/30 juice. It literally took 3 vapes before the previous flavour was gone and boom. When these coils work, boy are they good. Here's hoping they improve their QA so that we can get 100% reliable coils every time.



No question... when they work they are unparalleled!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Dear Joytech, take these coils and adapt them for the Cubis, you can then do away with the cotton wrapping material (which I suspect is the cause of the "bad coils") because those tanks literally cannot leak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveH

Duffie12 said:


> Dear Joytech, take these coils and adapt them for the Cubis, you can then do away with the cotton wrapping material (which I suspect is the cause of the "bad coils") because those tanks literally cannot leak!


Oh! @Duffie12 I have just fallen in luv with you mate   
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rossouw

So I just saw this on facebook, the guy used the Scylla tank's ceramic coils, but apparently you can use the Krixus coils aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

@Rob Fisher, you are evil... evil I say (so is the tequila I have been drinking all day). Like your new Red Snow Wolf Mini. My new one coming is Gold. That's what I get for buying 4 tanks for 2 SWM's (you know that I dedicate toppers to mods). 3 + 4 = 1 of the tanks will be backup until the Target cCell's prove out of not. If they don't, 3 + 1 other tank = done.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> @Rob Fisher, you are evil... evil I say (so is the tequila I have been drinking all day). Like your new Red Snow Wolf Mini. My new one coming is Gold. That's what I get for buying 4 tanks for 2 SWM's (you know that I dedicate toppers to mods). 3 + 4 = 1 of the tanks will be backup until the Target cCell's prove out of not. If they don't, 3 + 1 other tank = done.



It's all your fault @Spydro... you started it back on ECF and you are a large enabler! Have to just return the favour! 

Gold SNW??? I really need on of them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> It's all your fault @Spydro... you started it back on ECF and you are a large enabler! Have to just return the favour!
> 
> Gold SNW??? I really need on of them!



Large enabler? Me?  Like you actually need any extra excuses to buy on a whim. 
So what did I supposedly push you into buying that you were not already planning to buy? Nada. 

The few places I've seen this color mentioned on a SWM call it gold, except one. That one calls it Champagne (that I think is a closer description based on the two pictures of it I've seen on a SWM). Thought of it later and found that it is far easier to find pictures of this color on a SW 200W. They are scarce to find to buy right now as a SWM. Found a couple of other places that had had them but were sold out. I bought the only one this source has had, the next to last SWM left in stock, and got it for the lowest price of the three SMW's I've bought. 

Too new to Snow Wolf's to know what colors they have offered, so maybe it's a new color, short run color or discontinued color. I doubt it will be an easily noticeable finger print magnet any more than the white is though. Should have this one sometime before or by Friday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

@Rob Fisher, here's what most are calling a Gold Snow Wolf Mini... How true the picture is to actual color I don't know, but will when mine gets here sometime this week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> @Rob Fisher, here's what most are calling a Gold Snow Wolf Mini... How true the picture is to actual color I don't know, but will when mine gets here sometime this week.



FOMO! Need that one for my collection!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

I'm almost through a third tank today in a Target with a well proven cCell... using 100% VG juice. No issues with the cCell taking in the juice, no dry hits even with a couple of chain vaping bouts. But the flavor is only so-so, not stellar like it is with this juice in a Nuppin' high center parallel build or an O-16 with 3mm dual mono coils on a Reo. 

Seems to suggest that the Targets cCell needs the thinner juice's PG to carry the flavor. I have about 800 mls of this juice mixed that is 100% VG, but unfortunately I don't have any of this extract left to mix it thinner with PG. In an Avocado's 3mm dual build with this juice the flavor is far better than in the Target, but still not up to those on the Reos.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dekardy

Been following this thread for a while. Had some connection issues so was offline for some time and my word this thread got quite a lot of attention. That's Good.

So here is my update on the cCell coils. Started using my first coil on the 16th of Feb and replaced it this past weekend on the 2nd of April. So that just over 6 weeks of use on a single coil. I'm really impressed. I'm now on my second coil and this time round I just dripped a few drops of liquid on the coil and put it back in the tank. Left it for nothing more than 5 minutes and started vaping with no issue. Guess I was lucky.

Any case I've been vaping MMM Ashybac exclusively in an iJust 2 tank vaping about 7.5 to 8 mls a day at 17.5 watts using the .9 ohm cCell coil.

From my experience these are pretty good coils. I replaced mine because the vapor and flavor started lacking and I had to push my wattage up to 20w to get anything out of it. That said I'm sure if I really wanted to I could have cleaned and dry burn the coil and it probably would have been fine for a while again, but hey 6 weeks ain't to shabby and I wanted to try a new coil for a change.

I'm happy to report that the new coil is just as amazing as the previous coil.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

dekardy said:


> I'm happy to report that the new coil is just as amazing as the previous coil.



Oh wow you are a very lucky fish!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

dekardy said:


> Been following this thread for a while. Had some connection issues so was offline for some time and my word this thread got quite a lot of attention. That's Good.
> 
> So here is my update on the cCell coils. Started using my first coil on the 16th of Feb and replaced it this past weekend on the 2nd of April. So that just over 6 weeks of use on a single coil. I'm really impressed. I'm now on my second coil and this time round I just dripped a few drops of liquid on the coil and put it back in the tank. Left it for nothing more than 5 minutes and started vaping with no issue. Guess I was lucky.
> 
> Any case I've been vaping MMM Ashybac exclusively in an iJust 2 tank vaping about 7.5 to 8 mls a day at 17.5 watts using the .9 ohm cCell coil.
> 
> From my experience these are pretty good coils. I replaced mine because the vapor and flavor started lacking and I had to push my wattage up to 20w to get anything out of it. That said I'm sure if I really wanted to I could have cleaned and dry burn the coil and it probably would have been fine for a while again, but hey 6 weeks ain't to shabby and I wanted to try a new coil for a change.
> 
> I'm happy to report that the new coil is just as amazing as the previous coil.
> 
> Enjoy!


From a pack of coils or from the Tank kit?

I am to scared to start using my pack of coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dekardy

SAVapeGear said:


> From a pack of coils or from the Tank kit?
> 
> I am to scared to start using my pack of coils.



No from a pack of coils. I had the iJust tank and wanted to try ceramic coils.


----------



## SAVapeGear

From my Atom Gceramic coils I get a tighter draw than I used to on cigarette.


dekardy said:


> No from a pack of coils. I had the iJust tank and wanted to try ceramic coils.


And where did you buy the pack of coils from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dekardy

SAVapeGear said:


> From my Atom Gceramic coils I get a tighter draw than I used to on cigarette.
> 
> And where did you buy the pack of coils from?



Got it from VapeKing Fourways.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stand by... I have Coil Art Ceramic Coils for the Subtank and a different batch of Vaporesso Ceramic cCell coils in bound from the USA. Should be her Friday or Monday.

And then we have the Simba Tank from UD which has the 100% ceramic (No cotton) coil in my paw and it is performing beautifully... more in the Simba Thread as I discover more about the tank! But so far it's a winner of note...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

GCeramics have started leaking on my trinity subtank. Loosing faith in this tech. Time to go back to the trusted GClapton

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12

Just thought I'd give a brief update on cCell Coil 3 which has been in my Target tank for another week. It has been vaping perfectly whith not even a single hint of a dry hit and I've been using nothing but 70/30 VG/PG juices in it and flavour is perfect. I can happily confirm that these coils have no problem wicking at least up to 70 VG... IF... you get a good coil. A dud coil just won't perform. I've had 2 good coils and 1 dud so far. For all I know you get duds, average and good coils where an average coil will happily chug away 50/50 but can't handle 70/30 and a good coild can do at least 70/30.

Am currently keeping an eye on @Rob Fisher 's feedback on the Simba tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Eagle has landed! Well not exactly but what has landed are new (different batches) ceramic coils... gCeramics from Atom, cCells from Vaporesso and a new one I haven't tried yet from Smowell... the NTBVC ceramic coils. These are all soaking and hopefully I will start testing tonight... I have to go out and do visiting family thing today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
So grateful for all the testing you are doing

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Stand by... I have Coil Art Ceramic Coils for the Subtank and a different batch of Vaporesso Ceramic cCell coils in bound from the USA. Should be her Friday or Monday.
> 
> And then we have the Simba Tank from UD which has the 100% ceramic (No cotton) coil in my paw and it is performing beautifully... more in the Simba Thread as I discover more about the tank! But so far it's a winner of note...
> View attachment 50442



Hopefully those new Vaporesso cCell's will all be winners for you pard. Should be I'd think since they're from the same place I got mine with the way later lot number. I still have not had a single bad cCell yet from my spares boxes, and I've even done 100% VG joose in a couple of them after they were primed with 50/50.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Hopefully those new Vaporesso cCell's will all be winners for you pard. Should be I'd think since they're from the same place I got mine with the way later lot number. I still have not had a single bad cCell yet from my spares boxes, and I've even done 100% VG joose in a couple of them after they were primed with 50/50.



@Spydro they are indeed *winners*! New Rob's Ramblings uploading as we speak!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wanna know who the winner of Ceramic Wars is? Pop over to the RR Thread!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/robs-ramblings.t8589/page-42

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Don't miss this video folks... it is a must see.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

OT by not being about ceramic coils, more about the reg mods. But I thought of a custom Phiniac tank I have I could use on the SWM's and Minikin VGOD. I can put one of my flow control By Leo Sophia RTA's in it for the spark that makes for a nice vape. Gives me the excuse to dig out the Zapper 2 again to make the NR-R-NR coils with. I doubt I'd use the custom DT that Brian made for me though, it's already pretty gaudy. It's a little over 22mm with the Delrin caps... but would still fit on the mods just fine, so something for another flavor to rotate on the mods. Hmmmm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP

@Rob Fisher 
Watched ceramic tanks wars winner in Robs ramblings 
So target tank it is ...
Now here's the dilemma how do we know how to identify current batch of "bad" coils that vendors have and when the "better" batch arrives 

Can u publish the batch number for us or what would u suggest ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Watched ceramic tanks wars winner in Robs ramblings
> So target tank it is ...
> Now here's the dilemma how do we know how to identify current batch of "bad" coils that vendors have and when the "better" batch arrives
> 
> Can u publish the batch number for us or what would u suggest ?



I wish I could... but the ones I bought locally and the ones I bought off eBay are identical in every way and there are no batch numbers. Unlike the gCeramics there is no batch numbers!


----------



## CosmicGopher

Has anyone been able to try out the new Gemini tank with the new stainless coils yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

CosmicGopher said:


> Has anyone been able to try out the new Gemini tank with the new stainless coils yet?



Yes. With lousy results I'm afraid... also has ceramic that isn't wicking fast enough...


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK in my book anyway the Target Tank with working cCell coils is the best flavour tank on the planet by a long shot! I have tested a lot of tanks of late including 2 ceramic tanks not even yet available in SA... I have also run tests with experienced and inexperienced vapors where they have had a selection of 7 set ups and all with XXX in them and without exception they all chose the Target Tank... if fact the only tank that came close and there was still a big margin was the Avocado.

Happily the cCell coils I got from eBay all appear to be perfect... (well the first 3 out of the box are) and all three of my Target Tanks are fully operational. Yes I did have 5 Target Tanks but 2 of my newbie testers would not leave without a Target Tank so I only have 3.

For me anyway the Tank Wars and Ceramic Wars are over for now and the Target Tank is the Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

It's just a shame it is not MTL friendly otherwise I would get one. 

Dave


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher it seems Kangertech are joining the ceramic coil market...
http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-ceramic-coil


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dubz said:


> @Rob Fisher it seems Kangertech are joining the ceramic coil market...
> http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-ceramic-coil



Yip and I'm happy about that! It's about time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

I see there is 0.5ohm ceramic coils now for the Target tank.

Any one tried them?

Vapeclub have stock.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I see there is 0.5ohm ceramic coils now for the Target tank.
> 
> Any one tried them?
> 
> Vapeclub have stock.



I have ordered and will test them tomorrow!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I have ordered and will test them tomorrow!


I also grabbed a pack and another Target tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I also grabbed a pack and another Target tank.



Yes I too added another Tank as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> OK in my book anyway the Target Tank with working cCell coils is the best flavour tank on the planet by a long shot! I have tested a lot of tanks of late including 2 ceramic tanks not even yet available in SA... I have also run tests with experienced and inexperienced vapors where they have had a selection of 7 set ups and all with XXX in them and without exception they all chose the Target Tank... if fact the only tank that came close and there was still a big margin was the Avocado.
> 
> Happily the cCell coils I got from eBay all appear to be perfect... (well the first 3 out of the box are) and all three of my Target Tanks are fully operational. Yes I did have 5 Target Tanks but 2 of my newbie testers would not leave without a Target Tank so I only have 3.
> 
> For me anyway the Tank Wars and Ceramic Wars are over for now and the Target Tank is the Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 50980


 Im a happy Bunny  Thanks for all the extensive testing @Rob Fisher .. you've saved a lot of us a lot of time and money and I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Rob Fisher said:


> I have ordered and will test them tomorrow!





SAVapeGear said:


> I also grabbed a pack and another Target tank.



Let us know how they are, I am tempted to buy a pack as well but would really like your input first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK in my book anyway the Target Tank with working cCell coils is the best flavour tank on the planet by a long shot! I have tested a lot of tanks of late including 2 ceramic tanks not even yet available in SA... I have also run tests with experienced and inexperienced vapors where they have had a selection of 7 set ups and all with XXX in them and without exception they all chose the Target Tank... if fact the only tank that came close and there was still a big margin was the Avocado.
> 
> Happily the cCell coils I got from eBay all appear to be perfect... (well the first 3 out of the box are) and all three of my Target Tanks are fully operational. Yes I did have 5 Target Tanks but 2 of my newbie testers would not leave without a Target Tank so I only have 3.
> 
> For me anyway the Tank Wars and Ceramic Wars are over for now and the Target Tank is the Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 50980



I'll probably get some of the .5 cCells, maybe 1-2 more Target 2 Tanks and call it good to go on my way out the door of the ceramic coil wars. 
Agree the Target is well above the Avocado despite my being able to build them to whatever I want to while being stuck in a rut of sorts with the .9 cCells. Not really sure why yet... have been sitting here in the wee hours rebuilding the Avo's and trying different liquids I am very familiar with in them. They just don't match up to the Targets (that with every coil so far have been good to go). And that includes with up to 100% VG juice. I have not given up on the Avocado's. They are good, but they are not on par nor as easy as the Target.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig

Tasmotu said:


> Let us know how they are, I am tempted to buy a pack as well but would really like your input first


 Agree, I wonder what the vape experience is like with the .05ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awaiting these tests on the new .5 ohm and then will decide whether to click purchase

Thanks for the update all


----------



## Rob Fisher

0,5Ω cCell test will happen tomorrow as soon as the courier arrives. Also about to test a new batch of 0,9Ω coils that recently arrived in the country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Test of the new batch of cCell 0,9Ω Ceramic coils from @Sir Vape and I'm happy to say it appears that it is a new batch and working just fine! Oh happy days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

My first tank will be a target thanks to @Rob Fisher. Thank u for all the time and advise and blood sweat and tears u have provided us with it is much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Test of the new batch of cCell 0,9Ω Ceramic coils from @Sir Vape and I'm happy to say it appears that it is a new batch and working just fine! Oh happy days!
> View attachment 51057


 woooooooooohoooooooo !!!! Thank-you @Rob Fisher .. In saying that, Im still on my first coil hahahaha and yet to try the box of replacement coils Ive had since I bought my first tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> It's just a shame it is not MTL friendly otherwise I would get one.
> 
> Dave


HRH happily MTL on her Target tank with 0.9 ohm coil. Just had to give her a smaller bore mouth piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just for the record the Vaporesso Gemini Tank with the very same cCell coils is also perfect. So either the Target or Gemini tank for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Andre said:


> HRH happily MTL on her Target tank with 0.9 ohm coil. Just had to give her a smaller bore mouth piece.


Now that's interesting, it might be worth while giving it a try  
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> And just for the record the Vaporesso Gemini Tank with the very same cCell coils is also perfect. So either the Target or Gemini tank for the win!


Ooh interesting and the Gemini is also a rba isn't it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> And just for the record the Vaporesso Gemini Tank with the very same cCell coils is also perfect. So either the Target or Gemini tank for the win!


What about the Simba???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

kyle_redbull said:


> Ooh interesting and the Gemini is also a rba isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As far as i know the gemini consists of 2 varients. 1 that takes only the pre build coils and the other one is purely an tra

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

gerrie.coetzee said:


> As far as i know the gemini consists of 2 varients. 1 that takes only the pre build coils and the other one is purely an tra


Sorry rta


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Ooh interesting and the Gemini is also a rba isn't it?



Nope... there are two versions of the Gemini. One is an RBA and the other is for the cCell coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... there are two versions of the Gemini. One is an RBA and the other is for the cCell coils.
> 
> View attachment 51073


That sucks OK might have to get both as well as a Uwell Crown

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> That sucks OK might have to get both as well as a Uwell Crown



Honestly if you get a Target or Gemini Tank with the cCell coils you really don't need a Crown... or any other tank for that matter...


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Honestly if you get a Target or Gemini Tank with the cCell coils you really don't need a Crown... or any other tank for that matter...


That's if all the coils are like the one's u have been getting. I can only suspect that this is the future and that they gonna get better and better. I know u love your reos and everyone says squonking and dripping is a total different vape does the target tank make it closer to a dripper flavour wise etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> That's if all the coils are like the one's u have been getting. I can only suspect that this is the future and that they gonna get better and better. I know u love your reos and everyone says squonking and dripping is a total different vape does the target tank make it closer to a dripper flavour wise etc?



No... the cCell vape on the Target and Gemini Tank is very different (for me anyway) than my Squonkers... In fact I pretty much only Vape Tropical Ice in my REO's (9mg) and they are full of flavour with much smaller clouds (in my coil set ups that I use) and I can use them anywhere... my cCell tanks I can only use at Vape shops, my office and out in the open because they blow big clouds of flavour...

REO's MTL - 9mg Tropical Ice
CCell Lung - 3mg XXX or Milky Way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> No... the cCell vape on the Target and Gemini Tank is very different (for me anyway) than my Squonkers... In fact I pretty much only Vape Tropical Ice in my REO's (9mg) and they are full of flavour with much smaller clouds (in my coil set ups that I use) and I can use them anywhere... my cCell tanks I can only use at Vape shops, my office and out in the open because they blow big clouds of flavour...
> 
> REO's MTL - 9mg Tropical Ice
> CCell Lung - 3mg XXX or Milky Way


Thanks Rob very interesting. I want to try a dripper and reo or squonker to see the difference. I'm still learning thus all the questions sorry.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks Rob very interesting. I want to try a dripper and reo or squonker to see the difference. I'm still learning thus all the questions sorry.



Don't be sorry... I'm happy to answer these kinds of questions all day and everyday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't be sorry... I'm happy to answer these kinds of questions all day and everyday!


Thanks Rob. It's much appreciated. If you ever have too many target tanks you more than welcome to send some my way lol. I'll be a newbie tester for u.   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> 0,5Ω cCell test will happen tomorrow as soon as the courier arrives. Also about to test a new batch of 0,9Ω coils that recently arrived in the country.



So the 0.5Ω are SS 316L it appears, not Kanthal. An excuse to play with TC some if I try these cCells out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> So the 0.5Ω are SS 316L it appears, not Kanthal. An excuse to play with TC some if I try these cCells out.



Yebo I think so... but I prefer to fire SS in Power mode anyway... I have never ever had a decent vape in temp mode... I guess it's because I have never really experimented enough with temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo I think so... but I prefer to fire SS in Power mode anyway... I have never ever had a decent vape in temp mode... I guess it's because I have never really experimented enough with temp control.


Maybe that's your next challenge Rob is to try the temp control versus VW etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Maybe that's your next challenge Rob is to try the temp control versus VW etc.



Nope that doesn't excite me too much... now that I have found the perfect tanks I'm gonna search for more than 5 juices to vape! There are a gazillion juices out there and there just has to be one or two more ADV's for me. My problem testing juices before was that I always used a different tank or dripper or wicking system or coil... and that is unfair to juices because they simply don't get a fair shake... now that I have a system that I understand and gives me a consistent vape I can have a go at some new juices and give them a fair chance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope that doesn't excite me too much... now that I have found the perfect tanks I'm gonna search for more than 5 juices to vape! There are a gazillion juices out there and there just has to be one or two more ADV's for me. My problem testing juices before was that I always used a different tank or dripper or wicking system or coil... and that is unfair to juices because they simply don't get a fair shake... now that I have a system that I understand and gives me a consistent vape I can have a go at some new juices and give them a fair chance...


Sounds awesome will be looking for these reviews could cause a bit of a stir too  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo I think so... but I prefer to fire SS in Power mode anyway... I have never ever had a decent vape in temp mode... I guess it's because I have never really experimented enough with temp control.



TC was not on my list of must do's when I took the plunge into these reg mods/tanks. I am fine with the 0.9Ω K in the Targets, the 0.5Ω SS just another twist maybe worth a try. Might try to get my hands on a Gemini tank (cCell) instead of another Target... like the idea of top fill and having top and bottom air options. Kind of scarce that are not on preorder, only finding black so far. But I haven't looked much yet. They or even more tanks at all are not a must do thing until I decide if the Avo's stay on line or not.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> TC was not on my list of must do's when I took the plunge into these reg mods/tanks. I am fine with the 0.9Ω K in the Targets, the 0.5Ω SS just another twist maybe worth a try. Might try to get my hands on a Gemini tank (cCell) instead of another Target... like the idea of top fill and having top and bottom air options. Kind of scarce that are not on preorder, only finding black so far. But I haven't looked much yet. They or even more tanks at all are not a must do thing until I decide if the Avo's stay on line or not.



The Gemini is great once you get decent coils... and I must say the top fill is a bonus and it hold more juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gemini is great once you get decent coils... and I must say the top fill is a bonus and it hold more juice!



All I've had is decent coils so far, luck of the draw. Hopefully that will continue as it seems they got the coils under control after the earlier runs you fought with for so long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Went ahead and bought a third Target tank while I could still find another SS (they are out of stock most places like the SS Gemini).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

I am "this close" to getting that Gemini Tank with the SS 0.5 coil....not for temp control (I simply use wattage for my vaping, try to keep it simple). I wonder if the bore is any wider on that new coil, or the same? No, you just can't beat the vaporesso coil for flavor, thats for sure. How do you find the construction, pretty solid?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Test of the new batch of cCell 0,9Ω Ceramic coils from @Sir Vape and I'm happy to say it appears that it is a new batch and working just fine! Oh happy days!
> View attachment 51057


Has there been any correspondence from the OEM on why the originals were not up to spec ?
I am quite hesitate to buy any ceramic products due the Atom ceramics been so bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

@CosmicGopher, @WARMACHINE ...

The batch number that Rob had with so many dud coils was a way earlier box of 5 number than the batch number I bought that has had no duds at all. So Rob bought some from the same source I did with the higher lot numbers and is not having any problems with them either it appears. Long story short, it appears they corrected whatever the issue was with that much earlier batch. 
FWIW, mine are lot number 6 970186 230048.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CosmicGopher said:


> I am "this close" to getting that Gemini Tank with the SS 0.5 coil....not for temp control (I simply use wattage for my vaping, try to keep it simple). I wonder if the bore is any wider on that new coil, or the same? No, you just can't beat the vaporesso coil for flavor, thats for sure. How do you find the construction, pretty solid?



Well the first 0,5Ω cCell out of the replacement pack is a fail. Will try a second one today.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the first 0,5Ω cCell out of the replacement pack is a fail. Will try a second one today.


Ah shit here we go again lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Has there been any correspondence from the OEM on why the originals were not up to spec ?
> I am quite hesitate to buy any ceramic products due the Atom ceramics been so bad



Atom have responded to my query and they apologised profusely and replacements are on the way. They have been open and honest and I look forward to trying the new batch.

Vaporesso on the other hand just brushed me off with a two word answer that annoyed the crap out of me. If the new 0,9Ω coils were not so fantastic I would just give up on them... but I guess that one chinese gopher who probably doesn't speak english should not tarnish a whole company so I will persevere because the products are really great when a decent coil is found!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Well the first 0,5Ω cCell out of the replacement pack is a fail. Will try a second one today.



Ouch! Here we go again, with you absorbing the lead again. The third Target tank is on the way. Truth be known I can live with just the 0,9Ω coils though. But the 0,5Ω coils #2-#5 are going to be good coil's (maybe being positive will help some anyway).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flava

Took the gamble and ordered a pack of 0.5 cCell to try on my ijust 2 tank that was collecting dust. It probably soaked for about 6 hours today. First 2 pulls about 30 min ago...dry...disappointed. Took some dry blocked off pulls and tried again. Flavor starting to come through and getting better with every toot. Looking good for now. Got one in a pico tank, will see how that one goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Flava said:


> Took the gamble and ordered a pack of 0.5 cCell to try on my ijust 2 tank that was collecting dust. It probably soaked for about 6 hours today. First 2 pulls about 30 min ago...dry...disappointed. Took some dry blocked off pulls and tried again. Flavor starting to come through and getting better with every toot. Looking good for now. Got one in a pico tank, will see how that one goes.


So do the vaperesso ccell coils fit in a ijust or Melo 2 tank?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moey0208

How are the clouds on the target tank? Coz a bud of mine got the sigelei ares tank with the sigelei 75 watt mod. The tank pulls out same amount of clouds compared to that of a dripper , if not more. I was actually surprised at how good the clouds are. Also the flavour tastes great in it


----------



## Flava

kyle_redbull said:


> So do the vaperesso ccell coils fit in a ijust or Melo 2 tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fits fine in my ijust2 tank.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Flava said:


> Fits fine in my ijust2 tank.


Need to try fit one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo

kyle_redbull said:


> Need to try fit one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I also have one in my ijust 2 tank. Works fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Awesome gonna go get some and see how they work. How many tanks has ur ccells seen so far in the ijust tanks @Silent Echo and @Flava 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo

kyle_redbull said:


> Awesome gonna go get some and see how they work. How many tanks has ur ccells seen so far in the ijust tanks @Silent Echo and @Flava
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I have a few tanks, so I'm a bit spoilt for choice at the moment 

I have only started using the ccell coil recently. 2 tanks do far.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Nice bud how's the flavour? Which I had a few tanks and mods to play with one day

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava

Flavor is good. Only been through about half a tank, will have better view after a few days and tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Wish me luck peeps 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

CloudmanJHB said:


> Wish me luck peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CloudmanJHB said:


> Wish me luck peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Best of luck and here are your odds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK so far the 0,5Ω cCell coils have been a dismal failure! The first 2 I have tried just don't wick fast enough... One or two puffs are fine and then boom... dry burnt hit... Now soaking number 3 but I don't hold much hope. I can't believe they don't test these properly before sending them out! They are doing themselves a major disservice! I wish I could get hold of someone at Vaporesso other than the idiot who responded with two words the last time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP

@Rob Fisher you don't give up I see 
me thinks this Ceramic coils thing has become your biggest challenge in life 
So if I read right the packaged 0.9 ohm coil works fine. The 50/50 hit and miss comes with the replacement coil packs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob Fisher you don't give up I see
> me thinks this Ceramic coils thing has become your biggest challenge in life
> So if I read right the packaged 0.9 ohm coil works fine. The 50/50 hit and miss comes with the replacement coil packs



I won't give up because a good cCell coil is unparalleled for vape quality... nothing really comes close.

The 0,9Ω Kanthal cCell coils that came packed with the Target tanks seemed to all be fine... the replacement coils (the first batch in SA) appear to be all crap!

The second batch of 0,9Ω coils appear to be 100% fine!

The first batch of 0,5 SS cCell appear to be crap!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so far the 0,5Ω cCell coils have been a dismal failure! The first 2 I have tried just don't wick fast enough... One or two puffs are fine and then boom... dry burnt hit... Now soaking number 3 but I don't hold much hope. I can't believe they don't test these properly before sending them out! They are doing themselves a major disservice! I wish I could get hold of someone at Vaporesso other than the idiot who responded with two words the last time!
> 
> View attachment 51391
> View attachment 51392


What are u soaking them in Rob. Just hope that all the 0.9 coils are fine going forward

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

My first 0.5 coil took a day to settle but it is fine.No issues with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

For the record I did write to Vaporesso with a detailed email on my findings and hoping for a decent reply... but all I got back was a two word reply that just pissed me off. I'm really beak that none of our vendors appear to have made contact with Vaporesso to find out what the *&^%$&^%$ is going on with the cCell coils... I guess they are all too busy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> What are u soaking them in Rob. Just hope that all the 0.9 coils are fine going forward
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I do a few drops into the coil and then just fill the tank and leave it overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> My first 0.5 coil took a day to settle but it is fine.No issues with it.



Oh wow that is great news @SAVapeGear! My first 2 have been crap and #3 is soaking now... thanks for this... I won't give up on the 0,5Ω's then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I suck a tank of juice through the coil without firing it.LOL

And then let it sit overnight and then start firing at low wattages and slowly move up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lol thanks gents 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think the biggest thing here is that ceramic will never have a consistent mixture and there will be lots of hit and miss situations.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I think the biggest thing here is that ceramic will never have a consistent mixture and there will be lots of hit and miss situations.



No I don't believe that for a second... they can get consistency in almost any product and I see no earthly reason why they can't with ceramic coils... they are just stuffing around with different suppliers and different formulations and instead of researching the results and then launching they are putting this crap out to be first...

Atom have said they screwed up (gCeramic for the Subtank) with the first batch and they should never have sent them out... they now have ones they feel should be perfect and they are dispatching as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> No I don't believe that for a second... they can get consistency in almost any product and I see no earthly reason why they can't with ceramic coils... they are just stuffing around with different suppliers and different formulations and instead of researching the results and then launching they are putting this crap out to be first...
> 
> Atom have said they screwed up (gCeramic for the Subtank) with the first batch and they should never have sent them out... they now have ones they feel should be perfect and they are dispatching as we speak.


I agree Rob better and more stringent QC 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> No I don't believe that for a second... they can get consistency in almost any product and I see no earthly reason why they can't with ceramic coils... they are just stuffing around with different suppliers and different formulations and instead of researching the results and then launching they are putting this crap out to be first...
> 
> Atom have said they screwed up (gCeramic for the Subtank) with the first batch and they should never have sent them out... they now have ones they feel should be perfect and they are dispatching as we speak.


To make ceramic is one thing, but to make it porous is another, I think.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> To make ceramic is one thing, but to make it porous is another, I think.


But you are right.They should get it right,otherwise they should not have considered this route.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> To make ceramic is one thing, but to make it porous is another, I think.



They have been making ceramic porous foot scrapers for yonks... this is simply a case of a company or companies rushing product to market for greed without testing properly. Plain and simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

So I gather that there has been some success by folks just soaking the coils to prime them. I never tried that, I have vacuum primed all of mine, and all of mine tried so far (8) have been good coils that are still working many, many tank fulls later very well with even 100% VG liquids exclusively in some of them. 

I do like the Target tanks/coils because all of mine are doing a stellar job... a third tank will be here tomorrow. I almost feel guilty after hearing how many others are having so many issues with them. But if Vaporesso will not get their shit together on the cCells then the tanks deserve to die along with the crap coils they are making and sending out for them. I'll toss mine in the trash if it comes to that. Continued end user support is earned, and they obviously are not earning it from all end users. Even worse, they are not addressing end user with any responsibility. That alone is a slap in the face that I would not turn the other cheek to. So I have to agree, the vendors that you support who you are buying their products from need to get on the bandwagon and make it clear to Vaporesso that their products will be dropped if no valid answers are given in return. If a vendor won't bother to look out for my best interests as a customer, I'll buy elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first 3 of my 0,5Ω SS cCell coils have been absolutely useless! Epic fail. Be very wary of buying 0,5Ω SS cCell coils! Get one Coil and test it before buying a pack!

Thanks the stars we have the new batch of 0,9Ω Kanthal Coils that are wonderful!

On the left we have crap coils and on the right we have decent working coils!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New stock of 0,9Ω cCell just put in the tank and left to soak for 30 minutes and up and vaping! Gonna get me some more packets of dem!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> New stock of 0,9Ω cCell just put in the tank and left to soak for 30 minutes and up and vaping! Gonna get me some more packets of dem!



Have already requested more boxes from my supplier with the same lot number that have all worked fine. If they have them I'll buy a "supply" of them that with what I already have should keep the 3 Target tanks (and hopefully some Gemini tanks when I find them) happy for a very long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Have already requested more boxes from my supplier with the same lot number that have all worked fine. If they have them I'll buy a "supply" of them that with what I already have should keep the 3 Target tanks (and hopefully some Gemini tanks when I find them) happy for a very long time.



That is indeed my plan tomorrow! Gonna get plenty of stock! And then sit back and enjoy the vape with no pain and anguish of testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Spydro said:


> Have already requested more boxes from my supplier with the same lot number that have all worked fine. If they have them I'll buy a "supply" of them that with what I already have should keep the 3 Target tanks (and hopefully some Gemini tanks when I find them) happy for a very long time.


Who are u buying these from please leave us some stock

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

My hands are open over the gorge if you decide to chuck the faulty ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> The first 3 of my 0,5Ω SS cCell coils have been absolutely useless! Epic fail. Be very wary of buying 0,5Ω SS cCell coils! Get one Coil and test it before buying a pack!


Mr @Rob Fisher what did you not like about them?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Who are u buying these from please leave us some stock



@Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Mr @Rob Fisher what did you not like about them?



@DaveH every coil I have tried won't wick and just gives me the worst dry hits... Three in a row despite soaking them overnight.


----------



## Spydro

Just had a long telephone conversation with the supplier I got my good coils from. Will update when I get it all sorted out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> @DaveH every coil I have tried won't wick and just gives me the worst dry hits... Three in a row despite soaking them overnight.


Thanks @Rob Fisher That is very bad ........... makes one wonder what on earth is going on with these ceramic coils. I have read your earlier posts "too quick out of the starting blocks" unfortunately it has put these ceramic coils in a bad light.
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher That is very bad ........... makes one wonder what on earth is going on with these ceramic coils. I have read your earlier posts "too quick out of the starting blocks" unfortunately it has put these ceramic coils in a bad light.



The bonus is the batch at Sir Vape are perfect (0,9Ω Kanthal) and then @Spydro has given me details for a US site that have tons of the good coils so for me the wars are over and will just stick to the coils I know work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

If supplies of good cCells run dry locally, my supplier has tons of them from the same lot number. 

You can contact them direct via their web site, they will ship to SA.

www.wettwicks.com

I bought a bunch more of them, more then enough to see me to my last days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Spydro said:


> If supplies of good cCells run dry locally, my supplier has tons of them from the same lot number.
> 
> You can contact them direct via their web site, they will ship to SA.
> 
> www.wettwicks.com
> 
> I bought a bunch more of them, more then enough to see me to my last days.


Thanks bud this helps

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stokkies

Hi There, do not post so much, but thought I would on this issue, the Atom gCeramic SUBXERΩ 0.9Ω VCC Coils from Sir Vapes works wonders in a Subtank Mini at 25w - 30w. Great Flavour production, especially with Urban Grape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

@Rob Fisher I dont know if you are familiar with Moonlight by Orion? It's a pineapple menthol and this tank loves it as well. Blitzed through 4 tanks of this 80/20 juice(as well as strawb and paulies lemon, the changeover in flavour of this coil is incredible) without a dry hit and it tastes incredible for my tastebuds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher I dont know if you are familiar with Moonlight by Orion? It's a pineapple menthol and this tank loves it as well. Blitzed through 4 tanks of this 80/20 juice(as well as strawb and paulies lemon, the changeover in flavour of this coil is incredible) without a dry hit and it tastes incredible for my tastebuds.



Yip I am... quite enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

I have been thinking somewhat about these ceramic coils and my experience. I don't like "hot vapes" and I have noticed that nearly always the vape gets hotter towards the end of the draw. I was just wondering if a 0.9ohm ceramic with a TC stainless steel coil would suit me.
Just a thought, has anyone any thoughts on it?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> I have been thinking somewhat about these ceramic coils and my experience. I don't like "hot vapes" and I have noticed that nearly always the vape gets hotter towards the end of the draw. I was just wondering if a 0.9ohm ceramic with a TC stainless steel coil would suit me.
> Just a thought, has anyone any thoughts on it?
> Dave



Will tell you tomorrow when I test it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

I did pull the trigger on the Vaporesso Gemini sub ohm tank finally, and it should be at my shop tomorrow.....so.....will let you know of my experience with the ss ceramic coil. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I been vaping on the gemini using the ccell ss 0.8 ohm coil since yesterday and it is a warmish type vape but not hot. I'm just battling with air in the coil. Every 10 or so toots I have to unscrew the the top cap and air bubbles come out the coil then I carry on vaping. If I don't do this I get dry hits.

It's almost like a creapie crawly you know when there is air in the system it doesn't suck up and function properly the same thing I'm experiencing the air is stopping the juice from flowing into the coil. 
It's strange cause my first tank fill yesterday was perfect then after my refill this has been happening. And this whole day I let the tank stand with juice inside, and same thing is still happening. I've stripped and assembled the tank about 5 times thinking maybe I did something wrong. I'm a bit puzzled.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I don't want to give up on the tank cause when it's working dam it's so flipping good. So if any one can maybe tell me why or what is happening pls let me know.
Tagging in the ceramic expert... ladies and gentlemen this man needs no introduction. .. He is the great Mr @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I don't want to give up on the tank cause when it's working dam it's so flipping good. So if any one can maybe tell me why or what is happening pls let me know.
> Tagging in the ceramic expert... ladies and gentlemen this man needs no introduction. .. He is the great Mr @Rob Fisher



I wish I knew what your issue was because my Gemini is going like gangbusters and I vape on it none stop all day without as much as a beep... I fill it probably 5-7 times a day and it hasn't given me any issues at all! I have the 0.9Ω kanthal coil in it but my new one arrives in the morning and will put that one through it's paces and see if a 0.8Ω issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

last week H2vape sorted out 2 of my clients with the vaperesso target starter kit. Saw my clients today and it was my first time vaping a target mod plus target tank and oh my word I'm in love with this kit. Visually and aesthetically it's stunning fits in my hand perfectly, love the build quality and trigger pull. This coil must've been the 0.9ohm coil but on screen showed 0.85 not one dry hit stunning flavour that I could not put it down to Vape my istick .... I want this kit sooo badly . If you are a cloud chaser this tank is not for you flavour chasers go buy some ceramic coils and a target tank or Gemini you will be in love with it. Thank you @Rob Fisher for making me want to have a Gemini/Target tank which I will be getting soon. Sad days for me coz I don't have this kit in my hands happy days that I will be getting a Gemini tank and ccells soon. I vaped on it most part of today at around 25-30w and was super impressed. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> last week H2vape sorted out 2 of my clients with the vaperesso target starter kit. Saw my clients today and it was my first time vaping a target mod plus target tank and oh my word I'm in love with this kit. Visually and aesthetically it's stunning fits in my hand perfectly, love the build quality and trigger pull. This coil must've been the 0.9ohm coil but on screen showed 0.85 not one dry hit stunning flavour that I could not put it down to Vape my istick .... I want this kit sooo badly . If you are a cloud chaser this tank is not for you flavour chasers go buy some ceramic coils and a target tank or Gemini you will be in love with it. Thank you @Rob Fisher for making me want to have a Gemini/Target tank which I will be getting soon. Sad days for me coz I don't have this kit in my hands happy days that I will be getting a Gemini tank and ccells soon. I vaped on it most part of today at around 25-30w and was super impressed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Glad you finally pulled the trigger and are happy... it is a super setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

So what exactly is happening with that coil, do you think? Not transferring enough e liquid through the coil fast enough after a few hits? Or is the coil flooding with ejuice?


----------



## Clouds4Days

CosmicGopher said:


> So what exactly is happening with that coil, do you think? Not transferring enough e liquid through the coil fast enough after a few hits? Or is the coil flooding with ejuice?



I honestly don't think it's the coil. I think it's the tank cause I stuck in the other coil that came with the tank 0.5 ohm and the exact same thing happens. I have to open top then bubbles come out of coil and it's good to vape again. It's really starting to annoy me. Cause I've never had to worry about non sense like this. Right now more pain then pleasure, and honestly if I don't get it right by tomorrow you will see this tank in the classifieds very soon.


----------



## Clouds4Days




----------



## Clouds4Days

I thought it would be easier to just make a clip so everyone can see what I'm experiencing. It's the 0.8 ohm ss ccell coil and I'm using a 60/40 juice. Ruthless-Rise. 
And as also stated before I've unscrewed top and bottom about 8 times now removed the coil re primed it again cleaned out the tank and when I assemble same story over and over... like I said in video the first tank I vaped was awesome only when it came to the second fill then that's when shit hit the fan.... (really frustrated right now)


----------



## DaveH

@Clouds4Days nice video. 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@Clouds4Days I supposed you have checked all the O rings.
Dave


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear your trouble @Clouds4Days 
I can imagine the frustration
Although I don't know the answer I think ceramic coils is still quite a new thing and perhaps the coil consistency is not very good. 

Hence the different results being reported. 

Maybe try another coil if you have one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I don't have any Gemini cCell tanks yet, but do have 3 Target tanks (with different color DT's to keep them easier to identify from each other). So no idea if this will have any bearing on what you are experiencing or not. I would think since the are both basically the same tank internally it shouldn't matter. My vaping style is long, slow lung hits to fill my lungs completely. And I sometimes chain vape them with no issues at all. So I started paying closer attention vaping between all three of them side by side. After a long pull I've noticed I get air bubbles escaping out of the cCell's juice holes after every pull on one of the tanks if I tip it some. This tank is running 100% VG joose that I've refilled probably more times than both of the other tanks combined as it's one of my favorite ADV's. I've ran 100% VG in the other two as well with no issues, but right now the other two have 40/60 joose in them and they are not making the bubbles. Even so I have never had a dry hit from any of the tanks or cCells running from 50/50 to 100% VG liquids in them. So is it the cCell, the tank, or the 100% VG joose that's making the bubbles? No idea, but when they are next ready for a refill I will switch liquids in all three of them without changing cCells. The bubbler Tank/cCell will get 60/40 joose, the other two 100% VG. I'll see if that makes any difference in any of them and report back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Spydro I have also tried 80/20 juice on the tank and it's the same result. @DaveH suggests checking out the o rings . They should be fine but you never know. Will check them out tonight and see if anything changes. Thanks for the input my vaping peeps. 
Vape on...


----------



## Nailedit77

I got myself a gceramic coil for my subtank, no matter what I do, I get burnt taste.... left coil soaking overnight, tried again now and same thing 

Ill just stick to kanthal


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Clouds4Days I'm waiting for The Courier Guy to arrive and then I will test the 0,8Ω in the new Gemini Tank (same as yours). I have the same result as @Spydro with my Gemini... bubbles after every vape no problem.


----------



## Spydro

@Clouds4Days, @Rob Fisher... A new twist during the night on your side of the world from playing around with my 3 Target tanks some. Shoot holes in the results if you have other ideas that make better sense (I've been up for well over two days/night running, so a little punchy). While your bubbles sound like they logically could be the reason for your dry hits, I certainly can't prove it in my tanks. Nor do I think the viscosity of the joose is a sure bet for the problem either. My tanks don't care what the PG/VG ratio is with cCells that have worked very well from the first day they were put into use (which was with thinner joose). Whether the o-rings have anything to do with it would depend on where the bubbles are coming from. In my "bubbler" they were coming from the round holes in the side of the coil that feed joose into the coil. I say were because that tank was full with 100% VG joose when I posted before, and when the tank was about half empty the bubbles stopped. Confusing in a way because this tank has ran many refills with the same 100% VG joose, but I don't know it it had bubbled before. Maybe I drained it closer to dry that time before refilling it? The other two tanks have not bubbled at all, even with a joose viscosity change. So what does that leave? A first guess would be your cCell itself if it does it from full to empty and from the feed holes in it. Maybe it has failed to fully prime. Might be the cotton barrier is too thick? FWIW, I only prime my cCells by dripping a small amount of joose into the top of them when brand new on their first use, I no longer vacuum prime them at all and have never soaked them to prime them, nor done non fire lung pulls to try to draw joose into them when new. IOW, my cCells have all fully primed very easily, and I assume have stayed primed unless I vaped the one tank bone dry and that made it bubble for a while.

It's only midnight here, so no way I can sleep during my favorite wee hours of the night. So I'll get a another cup of coffee or two, be around to see what you think of my babble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I agree with your babble @Spydro... I also don't think the juice ratio has much to do with it either nor does priming do much good when taken to extremes... for me it boils down to the actual composition of the ceramic... and even batches of good coils have duds and that's simply donw to the ceramic mix in my opinion.

The only thing I can think maybe the cause of this new issue is the ceramic getting blocked from the particles in the juice and it builds up a negative pressure and stops the juice flow and when the top is opened the negative pressure is released and the particles are released... I just don't know and am grasping at straws... I'm just glad I have a batch of 0,9Ω Kanthal coils that are working perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Good evening to you @Spydro thanks for your investigation. My tank doesn't bubble at all. Only as displayed in the video when I start getting the taste of a dry hit coming I loosen the top cap and then bubbles come out from the coil holes itself. I don't think it's the coil to be honest I think there is something going on with the tank.
Purely because my first tank was absolutely awesome. Only after that on my 2nd fill . Because I changed my flavour profile of the juice I unscrewed both the top and bottom part of tank where coil is to wipe it with a tissue. When I put the bottom part of tank back it did struggle to screw into the base.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Good evening to you @Spydro thanks for your investigation. My tank doesn't bubble at all. Only as displayed in the video when I start getting the taste of a dry hit coming I loosen the top cap and then bubbles come out from the coil holes itself. I don't think it's the coil to be honest I think there is something going on with the tank.
> Purely because my first tank was absolutely awesome. Only after that on my 2nd fill . Because I changed my flavour profile of the juice I unscrewed both the top and bottom part of tank where coil is to wipe it with a tissue. When I put the bottom part of tank back it did struggle to screw into the base.



What juice was in the tank originally and what juice did you change to @Clouds4Days?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> What juice was in the tank originally and what juice did you change to @Clouds4Days?



I first had the ruthless rise (menthol, mango, litchi) in 60/40 then I switched to ELP special reserve which is a 75/25


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I first had the ruthless rise (menthol, mango, litchi) in 60/40 then I switched to ELP special reserve which is a 75/25



For our research and testing it would be awesome if you would switch back and try again.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> For our research and testing it would be awesome if you would switch back and try again.



I did try that last night and same results. I then tried using my other spare coil the 0.5 ccell and I had exactly the same outcome where I have to open top up to vape. That's why this all leads me to believe something going on with the tank itself.


----------



## Spydro

Well, as I said I do not have a Gemini tank, so I am going on just the Target tanks. But, a dry hit is a coil that is not getting enough joose for some reason. What Brother Rob suggested has merit. Troubleshoot one step at a time. It would be easy to eliminate the coil itself by just trying a different coil. If it is the tank, you might retrace your steps. Take it all the way apart, clean, look for flaws or damage, carefully reassemble it and see if that makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I did try that last night and same results. I then tried using my other spare coil the 0.5 ccell and I had exactly the same outcome where I have to open top up to vape. That's why this all leads me to believe something going on with the tank itself.



From all accounts the 0.5Ω SS Coil is a dead loss... I have had calls from far and wide and I have yet to find anyone happy with the new 0,5Ω SS Coils.

All I can suggest as a next step is to give a tank a really good wash out and into a Ultrasonic if you have one...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> From all accounts the 0.5Ω SS Coil is a dead loss... I have had calls from far and wide and I have yet to find anyone happy with the new 0,5Ω SS Coils.
> 
> All I can suggest as a next step is to give a tank a really good wash out and into a Ultrasonic if you have one...



And change the coil if you have a new coil. (0,9Ω)


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> And change the coil if you have a new coil. (0,9Ω)



Thanks uncle Rob.
I will phone around and see where I can get a 0.9 and let's see. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks uncle Rob.
> I will phone around and see where I can get a 0.9 and let's see. Stay tuned.



Get only one coil because there are batches of dud 0,9's.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is my family of operational and working like a dream tanks with 0.9Ω cCells!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> The Gemini is great once you get decent coils... and I must say the top fill is a bonus and it hold more juice!


 I'm eagerly awaiting my Vaporesso Gemini, should be here this afternoon  A quick question @Rob Fisher , The SS ceramic coil that it comes with is it decent? I didn't bring a spare target coil with me and I want to use It immediately  you think ill be able to? haven't heard good things about them thus far.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> I won't give up because a good cCell coil is unparalleled for vape quality... nothing really comes close.
> 
> The 0,9Ω Kanthal cCell coils that came packed with the Target tanks seemed to all be fine... the replacement coils (the first batch in SA) appear to be all crap!
> 
> The second batch of 0,9Ω coils appear to be 100% fine!
> 
> The first batch of 0,5 SS cCell appear to be crap!


 @Rob Fisher , do you know who has stock of the 2nd batch... I Just know I have a first batch pack.. which I still haven't gotten to use yet haha.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting my Vaporesso Gemini, should be here this afternoon  A quick question @Rob Fisher , The SS ceramic coil that it comes with is it decent? I didn't bring a spare target coil with me and I want to use It immediately  you think ill be able to? haven't heard good things about them thus far.



Nope the 0,5Ω coil it comes with also doesn't appear to be OK... but the 0,9Ω or 0,8Ω it comes with seems to be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

@Clouds4Days sounds like there is a vacuum issue which is impeding the priming of the coil. I assume it primes once you undo the top?

Perhaps unscrew the coil and check that there isn't something in the airflow slots blocking it? Maybe a piece of ceramic broke and might be blocking it?

Worth a shot...no?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> @Rob Fisher , do you know who has stock of the 2nd batch... I Just know I have a first batch pack.. which I still haven't gotten to use yet haha.



None that I know of @Chezzig... but I do know @Sir Vape has the good batch coming in again soon.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> None that I know of @Chezzig... but I do know @Sir Vape has the good batch coming in again soon.


 Awesome.. Thank you!!! Ill keep my eye out for them then.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vape cartel has the 0.9 ohm in stock.
And it's stock that arrived this week so should be good coils ?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> None that I know of @Chezzig... but I do know @Sir Vape has the good batch coming in again soon.


 Awesome.. Thank you!!! Ill keep my eye out for them then.


----------



## Chezzig

I am really loving the Vaporesso Gemini .. used the .8 coil it came with .. Primed it, filled it and let it sit for 15 mins.. Its vaping like a dream!!! I NEED another one !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> I am really loving the Vaporesso Gemini .. used the .8 coil it came with .. Primed it, filled it and let it sit for 15 mins.. Its vaping like a dream!!! I NEED another one !!!



Isn't the vape just something else @Chezzig? Glad you are happy! My second Gemini with the new 0.8Ω just arrived and is busy soaking... can't wait to see how it compares to the 0.9Ω!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Clouds4Days I am busy testing the 0.8Ω coil in my second Gemini and I have EXACTLY the same issue! Bloody brilliant vape and then a dry hit and turn the cap and bubbles for Africa!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Isn't the vape just something else @Chezzig? Glad you are happy! My second Gemini with the new 0.8Ω just arrived and is busy soaking... can't wait to see how it compares to the 0.9Ω!


 It is @Rob Fisher .. I thought it would be much the same as the Target but its even smoother .. wow!!! THIS IS THE TANK!! I need more in my life ASAP. I hope Sirvape has plenty stock.
Enjoy #2.. I cant say I can tell the difference between the .9 and the .8 because I'm using each in different tanks . Will be interesting to hear your opinion on the differences. 

But wow.. this tank is BLISS !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

@Clouds4Days Here's my 2c worth now this will sound awfully obvious.
The juice gets vaporized and sucked away, normally the vaporized juice is replaced by liquid juice, however in your case it seems to me the vaporized juice is being replaced by air. Hence the dry hits and the air bubbles - so where is the air coming from?
Dave


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days I am busy testing the 0.8Ω coil in my second Gemini and I have EXACTLY the same issue! Bloody brilliant vape and then a dry hit and turn the cap and bubbles for Africa!


 Aaah no !!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Aaah no !!!



Big time... now I need to see if it's the coil or the tank... makes no sense because my other Gemi has run like a Rolls Royce from day one. It has to be the coil because I doubt there are changes to the tank... going to persevere and play with the 0.8 for a while to see if I can find anything... if I can't I will change coils and see.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time... now I need to see if it's the coil or the tank... makes no sense because my other Gemi has run like a Rolls Royce from day one. It has to be the coil because I doubt there are changes to the tank... going to persevere and play with the 0.8 for a while to see if I can find anything... if I can't I will change coils and see.


 okay well Ive made a boo boo.. Im using the .9 coil in my Gemini.. I had a spare in my Vape Bag.. so I haven't tested the 08, its still in the box lolol.


----------



## Lushen

try this @Rob Fisher ....It's just a thought.

Turn the tank to get the air bubbles out. Take a vape, but hold the tank horizontally to the ground when vaping.
Do this each time you vape, and see if you get dry hits still.

If you don't, then it is air somewhere in the tank. If you do, then it has to be the coil not wicking properly.

If all else fails, just use a Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I swopped the 2 coils from one tank to the other and the problem isn't the coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The problem is with the tank itself! Now that's a bogger!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> I swopped the 2 coils from one tank to the other and the problem isn't the coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The problem is with the tank itself! Now that's a bogger!


Is the Gemini tank giving issues now???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I swopped the 2 coils from one tank to the other and the problem isn't the coils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The problem is with the tank itself! Now that's a bogger!



What do we do now uncle Rob.  cause I've taken this tank apart numerous times to try see what's wrong and it hasn't helped anything.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow I now have the same issue in both Gemini tanks! 

The one tank has worked like a dream for weeks now... and the moment I put the 0,8 coil in it's now giving crap. OK can switch the coils back now...


----------



## SAVapeGear

I am just sitting everyday reading this thread while vaping on my Crown.Never an issue never a problem.

Vaping doesn't have to be such a hassle.

Crowns Rock !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I have a Velocity v2 BF, Marshmallow Man, a few drip tips from @hands and a Gemini tank in my @Sir Vape basket. 

With all these hassles, I'm wondering whether I'm making a mistake with the Gemini tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I am just sitting everyday reading this thread while vaping on my Crown.Never an issue never a problem.
> 
> Vaping doesn't have to be such a hassle.
> 
> Crowns Rock !!!!!!!!



You simply can't compare the flavour from a Crown to a Gemini or a Target Tank. Not even close. No question the Crown is trouble free and a great leak free and a tank that works well. But flavour wise it's no competition.

The reason we are persevering with these issues is because when they do work they cannot be beaten for flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

I've got a Gemini & a 2 Target Tanks .... never a issue with the Target Tanks, but the Gemini leaks like crazy, even with the juice flow holes closed. I leave it to stand over night with the juice flow closed and in the morning it's leaking! Same with priming coils - battle to prime them in the Gemini, change them to the Target, give them a few pulls with the air holes closed and away they go..... Anyone got a Target Tank they want to swop for a Gemini?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I now have the same issue in both Gemini tanks!
> 
> The one tank has worked like a dream for weeks now... and the moment I put the 0,8 coil in it's now giving crap. OK can switch the coils back now...


It must definitely be the coil then


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> You simply can't compare the flavour from a Crown to a Gemini or a Target Tank. Not even close. No question the Crown is trouble free and a great leak free and a tank that works well. But flavour wise it's no competition.
> 
> The reason we are persevering with these issues is because when they do work they cannot be beaten for flavour.



I personally have 2 target tanks and 2 crowns.Target is nice for low power 30W but some juices just don't shine at that wattages.

Some juices need more power to shine.Crown give me that flexibility.

I got my crowns a year ago.I also keep on buying all the latest tanks but there is just nothing to compare it with.

Unfortunately it spoiled everything else for me.

Everyone's vaping style is different.(Big thing is the juice one vapes and the wattages one prefer)

It is just funny,that all my customers that buy a crown,never even try anything else.They are so happy with it.

Some sell it to try another tank,then they always come back for another crown.

All I am trying to say is,is it really worth spending so much money on trial and error all the time.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> I personally have 2 target tanks and 2 crowns.Target is nice for low power 30W but some juices just don't shine at that wattages.
> 
> Some juices need more power to shine.Crown give me that flexibility.
> 
> I got my crowns a year ago.I also keep on buying all the latest tanks but there is just nothing to compare it with.
> 
> Unfortunately it spoiled everything else for me.
> 
> Everyone's vaping style is different.(Big thing is the juice one vapes and the wattages one prefer)
> 
> It is just funny,that all my customers that buy a crown,never even try anything else.They are so happy with it.
> 
> Some sell it to try another tank,then they always come back for another crown.
> 
> All I am trying to say is,is it really worth spending so much money on trial and error all the time.....



I hear you... can't argue with your rational... but it is worth persevering because for me nothing matches the quality of the vape on cCell ceramics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DaveH

SAVapeGear said:


> All I am trying to say is,is it really worth spending so much money on trial and error all the time.....



Is it worth doing anything! some of us like the journey, the quest, the adventure and the fun. If we all gave up at the first little obstacle sat down threw our hands in the air and waited to die (and you will die one day) what a sad dismal World it would be.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

So update from my side went to vape cartel and got me some ccell 0.9 kanthal and primed coil with few drops filled tank and right now busy vaping on it for past few minutes and I'm smiling again. Taking big lung hits and no problem no dry hits no bubbles just pure enjoyment. I feel like swearing the idiots at vapereso who supply shit that we paid good money for. I will update if anything changes but so far almost finished half a tank and loving every second...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> So update from my side went to vape cartel and got me some ccell 0.9 kanthal and primed coil with few drops filled tank and right now busy vaping on it for past few minutes and I'm smiling again. Taking big lung hits and no problem no dry hits no bubbles just pure enjoyment. I feel like swearing the idiots at vapereso who supply shit that we paid good money for. I will update if anything changes but so far almost finished half a tank and loving every second...



Great that is another Vendor with good coils! Thanks @Clouds4Days!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> So update from my side went to vape cartel and got me some ccell 0.9 kanthal and primed coil with few drops filled tank and right now busy vaping on it for past few minutes and I'm smiling again. Taking big lung hits and no problem no dry hits no bubbles just pure enjoyment. I feel like swearing the idiots at vapereso who supply shit that we paid good money for. I will update if anything changes but so far almost finished half a tank and loving every second...



OK so the 0.8Ω work but they stuff up the Gemini system and we have the bubble or lack there of problem... gonna rip out the 0.8Ω now and replace it in the new tank... 

We will eventually win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so the 0.8Ω work but they stuff up the Gemini system and we have the bubble or lack there of problem... gonna rip out the 0.8Ω now and replace it in the new tank...
> 
> We will eventually win!


I think vendors need to send the cappy coils back and demand for new ones coz it's upsetting to the clients too. Moral of the story with ceramics stick to 0.9 coils and u will be all day every day 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

kyle_redbull said:


> I think vendors need to send the cappy coils back and demand for new ones coz it's upsetting to the clients too. Moral of the story with ceramics stick to 0.9 coils and u will be all day every day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



For sure they should send those coils back because in essence you are paying for them . They came with the purchase of the tank but it's all included in the price. Now I had to fork out another R365.00 to buy a pack of 5 coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Anyway Mr @SAVapeGear Vape store owner, Supporting Vendor, and poster of over 1200 post on here.
Just look at the contribution (to the World) you have made through time, money, effort and endeavor, quite an achievement.

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

DaveH said:


> Is it worth doing anything! some of us like the journey, the quest, the adventure and the fun. If we all gave up at the first little obstacle sat down threw our hands in the air and waited to die (and you will die one day) what a sad dismal World it would be.
> Dave


" Is it worth doing anything! " - Yes it is worth giving people advice. Some people have money to spend and others don't.

My statement I made is " All I am trying to say is,is it really worth spending so much money on trial and error all the time..... "


DaveH said:


> Anyway Mr @SAVapeGear Vape store owner, Supporting Vendor, and poster of over 1200 post on here.
> Just look at the contribution (to the World) you have made through time, money, effort and endeavor, quite an achievement.
> 
> Dave


Thanks @DaveH 

I strive to give the best advise if and when I can.I just tried to make it clear that some may have money to throw in the water and some don't.

I personally have made a lot of bad choices on gear in the last 7 years and waisted a lot of money on this journey.

This is all I wanted to say:

" All I am trying to say is,is it really worth spending so much money on trial and error all the time..... "

China is taking all our money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

The rest is all forgotten. Last night I swear I was ready to do a preasure test on the Gemini and ride over it with my car, but tonight I think she might be sleeping between me and my wife... Hahahaha 
So conclusion- if you have a target or gemini tank. Just use the 0.9 ohm coil and you sorted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure they should send those coils back because in essence you are paying for them . They came with the purchase of the tank but it's all included in the price. Now I had to fork out another R365.00 to buy a pack of 5 coils.


I was also checking most vape shops they aren't stocking single coils anymore and u basically forced to buy 5 coils and hope and pray at least one work I think it's Bull. If you bought eggs or goods from a supermarket and only one out 6 eggs were right you would take it back and merchant will refund or replace. That's what I think should be happening imo 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Its really sad about the 0.5 coils because I am so tempted to get a pack at vapeclub with their brilliant pricing.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Schnappie said:


> Its really sad about the 0.5 coils because I am so tempted to get a pack at vapeclub with their brilliant pricing.


If they willing to take it back if they duds go for it. Otherwise I wouldn't take the chance. I haven't read one persons comments that are good regarding the 0.5 coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Clouds4Days said:


> If they willing to take it back if they duds go for it. Otherwise I wouldn't take the chance. I haven't read one persons comments that are good regarding the 0.5 coils.


Suppose its worth a shot asking if they would. Its a steal at the price for 5


----------



## kyle_redbull

Schnappie said:


> Suppose its worth a shot asking if they would. Its a steal at the price for 5


What's the price?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Nah actually it is a good price

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

kyle_redbull said:


> Nah actually it is a good price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



R250 for something you gonna throw in the bin is not a good price hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Seems the 0.5 is good for 3 puffs a day. One in the morning, one around lunch and then just before you go to bed. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Update on my gemini tank using the ccell 0.9 ohm kanthal coil. On tank no. 3 and still going strong. Not even 1 sign of a dry hit. Pure smooth flavour. 
If you considering a new tank/rta you gotta try the Gemini. We've gone through the pain and suffering so you don't have too. Just grab your tank and .9 coils and you will be smiling away

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

I agree vendors should be held accountable to replace/refund for bad coils. We already know from brother Rob's attempt to even just get some clarification from Vaporesso direct is they are not going to deal with end users directly. Coils picked up from a local B&M maybe easy enough if the vendors live up to it, but from long distance vape mail another story, including that most will cost you the shipping back to them to get a refund/replacement (at least from most sellers).

Fortunately runs of all to near all good so far .9Ω coils have been found, so quality control or design specs must have changed from those first lots of them. Unfortunately it's looking like a repeat performance from Vaporesso with the other Ω value coils, and now maybe faulty Gemini tanks to boot. So a race for the almighty buck by Vaporesso who is putting the cart before the horse at customer expense and satisfaction. That does not speak highly of them.

I have to chuckle some at the comments about "having to buy 5 more coils" though for whatever the reasoning is simply because the coils are not renewable. Buy them now or buy them later, but buy you will if you want to keep the tanks in use, and you knew that going in. 

Personally I am going to stay with just the .9Ω Kanthal coils in my tanks. I have 48 coils from the same lot number/same vendor that I have never found a bad coil in (yet) to see me through. The vendor would refund without question I think because I discussed it at length via phone with them when trying to confirm a large supply of good coils with the same lot number as mine for everyone here. If any/enough ever do fail to warrant my even bothering about it I guess I'll find out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hahaha true in what you say about the 5 coils. But instead of having 7 coils I actually only have 5 now because the 2 that came with the tank are duds.
@Spydro how long does the .9 ccell coil last. I know usage varies but in your experience what life span do you get from these coils.
I just want to see if I should get another 5 from the good batch I got now.


----------



## Spydro

I have no idea from my coils simply because all of them still work as perfectly as they did with their first tank full. One has probably ran over 50 tanks now, but Brother Rob's first one had one over 75 I think last I heard, and I saw somebody post over 100 and still going on one somewhere. I would expect those that I dedicate a specifc joose to will last the longest. At first all of my coils were assigned a specific joose. When I first changed to a new joose in a tank I also changed to a new coil for it, wrapped the others in small zip bags and stored them in glass tube bottles until needed again for their joose. But all the fooling around to try different viscosity, trying to help trouble shoot the Gemini tank thing has screwed that up some. It doesn't matter, I have one coil/tank that I've changed flavor and viscosity in many times by just refilling the tank with different liquids, not bothering to clean the previous liquid out of the coil/tank. With my long lung hits a pull or three and the old is gone and the new has taken over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My decent batch coils in the Target Tanks just last and last with my record refills being over 100... it did eventually need changing because I could taste the difference ... the coils do really last so value for money they are a winner.

On the Gemini... my first Gemini with a 0.9Ω performed flawlessly right up until the time I put in a 0.8Ω coil... now that that coil has been in both tanks they both now suffer from the airlock problem... I haven't been unable to work out why?

Oh well I will keep fiddling in the hope I can work out why... in the mean time the two Gemini's can stay on my desk with the top fill slightly open to let the bubbles work and if I go out I will take the Target tanks...

And today I start playing with the OBS Ace! He we go again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> My decent batch coils in the Target Tanks just last and last with my record refills being over 100... it did eventually need changing because I could taste the difference ... the coils do really last so value for money they are a winner.
> 
> On the Gemini... my first Gemini with a 0.9Ω performed flawlessly right up until the time I put in a 0.8Ω coil... now that that coil has been in both tanks they both now suffer from the airlock problem... I haven't been unable to work out why?
> 
> Oh well I will keep fiddling in the hope I can work out why... in the mean time the two Gemini's can stay on my desk with the top fill slightly open to let the bubbles work and if I go out I will take the Target tanks...
> 
> And today I start playing with the OBS Ace! He we go again!


I love my Crius so really hoping the Ace is a winner!

Isn't it a major PITA keeping the topfill on the Gemini open? Or is it that good that it's worth it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> I love my Crius so really hoping the Ace is a winner!
> 
> Isn't it a major PITA keeping the topfill on the Gemini open? Or is it that good that it's worth it?



No it's not worth it... I'm just hoping whatever the issue is that the 0.8Ω coil caused may fix itself.... having a top fill does make life a lot easier especially when you are refilling a tank 4-5 times a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> My decent batch coils in the Target Tanks just last and last with my record refills being over 100... it did eventually need changing because I could taste the difference ... the coils do really last so value for money they are a winner.
> 
> On the Gemini... my first Gemini with a 0.9Ω performed flawlessly right up until the time I put in a 0.8Ω coil... now that that coil has been in both tanks they both now suffer from the airlock problem... I haven't been unable to work out why?
> 
> Oh well I will keep fiddling in the hope I can work out why... in the mean time the two Gemini's can stay on my desk with the top fill slightly open to let the bubbles work and if I go out I will take the Target tanks...
> 
> And today I start playing with the OBS Ace! He we go again!



As in now that you put 0.8Ω coils in the Gemini tanks you can't go back to 0.9Ω and not have the airlock issue???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> As in now that you put 0.8Ω coils in the Gemini tanks you can't go back to 0.9Ω and not have the airlock issue???



I have returned to the decent 0.9Ω but the stupid 0.8Ω has done something to the Gemini's and they now both suffer the "airlock" problem...


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I have returned to the decent 0.9Ω but the stupid 0.8Ω has done something to the Gemini's and they now both suffer the "airlock" problem...



That SUX! I have 2 Gemini tanks coming from 2 different vendors. Both of their description say they will come with a 0.5Ω installed and a 0.8Ω spare. I was hoping I could just change out to the 0.9Ω and be good to go. So you may have a little help trying to figure out WTF... before I return both of them for a refund.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> That SUX! I have 2 Gemini tanks coming from 2 different vendors. Both of their description say they will come with a 0.5Ω installed and a 0.8Ω spare. I was hoping I could just change out to the 0.9Ω and be good to go. So you may have a little help trying to figure out WTF... before I return both of them for a refund.



If they arrive... try start with the 0.9... but I would stick with the Target Tanks for now... yes a bit of a pain to bottom fill but at least they don't suffer the airlock problem. I'm off to ECF to see if there is a solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Same issue as @Rob Fisher right now. Had the 0.8 in on the Gemini CCell. the first tank was sublime. Immense flavour, I just refilled it and dry hit city. Opening the topfill seems to release the airlock allowing the coils to wick. The first tank was one of the best vapes ive had, now I cant past a dry hit


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> If they arrive... try start with the 0.9... but I would stick with the Target Tanks for now... yes a bit of a pain to bottom fill but at least they don't suffer the airlock problem. I'm off to ECF to see if there is a solution.



That's what I had planned on doing, not screw around with the coils that come with them at all. 

Early in the morning here I may just try to cancel both orders... I know they have not shipped yet. One vendor is in the PNW, the other the New England area here.

Either way I am done with Vaporosso beyond the Target Tanks and all the 0.9Ω coils I already have that so far are working very well. 
They obviously have not had their act together with any of these coils or this tank model before they sent all this junk gear out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of my Gemini's (the new one) just started working properly again?


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Rob Fisher
I don't know if this will help but this is how I installed my 0.9 coil.
Unscrewed both top cap and bottom cap.
Then blew into the tank area from bottom where the coil goes into to create a preasure the glass did fog up.
Then I installed top cap where drip tip goes. 
Fit new coil and insert bottom cap. Then open top again and fill tank.
Try this out and let me know if it works.
I think this all has something to do with preasure.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I don't know if this will help but this is how I installed my 0.9 coil.
> Unscrewed both top cap and bottom cap.
> Then blew into the tank area from bottom where the coil goes into to create a preasure the glass did fog up.
> Then I installed top cap where drip tip goes.
> Fit new coil and insert bottom cap. Then open top again and fill tank.
> Try this out and let me know if it works.
> I think this all has something to do with preasure.



Going out for the day... will try it when I get home later.. the only thing I did different on my now working tank was to screw the coil into the deck pretty tight... thought that was the winning formula... so I tried the same on the other tank but no...


----------



## Silent Echo

What are the bad / good batch numbers for the ccell coils? I want to pick up some from Vape King this weekend.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The OBS Ace wades into the Ceramic wars with both guns blazing! 

First few minutes with the tank... fantastic quality... awesome juice fill... it appears to have a great design... look pretty good... nice airflow... pretty good flavour (only just had a few toots and I'm sure it will improve)... had a rebuildable coil as well!

So far so good... wicking fine... no dry hits yet... flavour improving as the coil break in... this could be a Chicken Dinner! Going out with the OBS Ace today... report back tonight! A line from a song "Sometimes... I get a good feeling"!

Awesome service from @Vapers Corner who went beyond the call to get the tank to me overnight and as always FREE shipping!

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/obs-ace-tank-720?category=78

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Chezzig

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha true in what you say about the 5 coils. But instead of having 7 coils I actually only have 5 now because the 2 that came with the tank are duds.
> @Spydro how long does the .9 ccell coil last. I know usage varies but in your experience what life span do you get from these coils.
> I just want to see if I should get another 5 from the good batch I got now.


 I got my Target in February/March ( when They came out) Im still on the First coil .. hahahaha and I've lost count on the tank fills.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> What are the bad / good batch numbers for the ccell coils? I want to pick up some from Vape King this weekend.



There is no batch numbers on the packs... I suggest you try one in the shop. A decent coil with a little attention and a few dry sucks should be operational within 10 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no batch numbers on the packs... I suggest you try one in the shop. A decent coil with a little attention and a few dry sucks should be operational within 10 minutes.



Ok, thanks Mr. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> Ok, thanks Mr. @Rob Fisher



A pleasure @Silent Echo. Take your time testing the coil and sit there and vape it for a while... if it chain vapes fine then go ahead and get the whole pack. Your vape should be the best you ever had!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Dunno if this can help 
I bought target tank and CellC coils 
Vaped gr8 for a bit and then started with the infamous dry hit syndrome 
Tried various coils and eventually landed up vaping at 22 watts which helped a bit but still after a few puffs dry hits.
Was at the The Vapery today and was speaking to another guy vaping away at 35 watts on same coil same tank with no problems 
He explained the ceramic battles to wick fast enough when tank pressurized 
He showed me a trick ...
Tighten the tank finger tight and then slowly turn back till it bubbles and leave it there. I was skeptical and thought that tank would leak but It does not.
And volla vaping at 33 watts stunning Vape lotsa flavor and absolutely no dry hits. Dam I even chain vaped. 
After each long pull I can see bubbles rising 
On my 4th tank full now and still bliss no dry hits and no leaking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

T


Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dunno if this can help
> I bought target tank and CellC coils
> Vaped gr8 for a bit and then started with the infamous dry hit syndrome
> Tried various coils and eventually landed up vaping at 22 watts which helped a bit but still after a few puffs dry hits.
> Was at the The Vapery today and was speaking to another guy vaping away at 35 watts on same coil same tank with no problems
> He explained the ceramic battles to wick fast enough when tank pressurized
> He showed me a trick ...
> Tighten the tank finger tight and then slowly turn back till it bubbles and leave it there. I was skeptical and thought that tank would leak but It does not.
> And volla vaping at 33 watts stunning Vape lotsa flavor and absolutely no dry hits. Dam I even chain vaped.
> After each long pull I can see bubbles rising
> On my 4th tank full now and still bliss no dry hits and no leaking


@Blends .. When you say " turn back " do you mean turn upside down?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dunno if this can help
> I bought target tank and CellC coils
> Vaped gr8 for a bit and then started with the infamous dry hit syndrome
> Tried various coils and eventually landed up vaping at 22 watts which helped a bit but still after a few puffs dry hits.
> Was at the The Vapery today and was speaking to another guy vaping away at 35 watts on same coil same tank with no problems
> He explained the ceramic battles to wick fast enough when tank pressurized
> He showed me a trick ...
> Tighten the tank finger tight and then slowly turn back till it bubbles and leave it there. I was skeptical and thought that tank would leak but It does not.
> And volla vaping at 33 watts stunning Vape lotsa flavor and absolutely no dry hits. Dam I even chain vaped.
> After each long pull I can see bubbles rising
> On my 4th tank full now and still bliss no dry hits and no leaking



That's what I have done but don't go out because of fear of leaking... and you say no leaking? Will give it a try.

That doesn't detract from the issue that there is an issue....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> The OBS Ace wades into the Ceramic wars with both guns blazing!



What ceramic coils does the OBS Ace use? Also says this tank is good for MTL 


Dave


----------



## CosmicGopher

This comment doesn't pertain to the Gemini sub ohm tank per se....but about a lesson learned. Normally my shop is a very good vape shop with good people. I usually order anything new or different online....but I was at the shop and asking about the tank, they offered to order it for me and get it to the shop in 4 days, so I said hey, why not? I specified the sub ohm tank in stainless, (always like the look of stainless, not real keen on black, specially when the black starts chipping off). What I ended up recieving was the RTA in black! Sure they offered to refund, but I was curious about the rta so I kept it. While I am hugely disappointed I can't try out that ceramic coil right now....I have to say that the rta is a beast, vapes extremely well, wicks well, the airflow is very smooth and more than enough for almost everyone. Actually the black does look choice on my Koopor Plus with the orange silicon cover.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> What ceramic coils does the OBS Ace use? Also says this tank is good for MTL



It uses it's own ceramic coils with no cotton involved so you can dry burn them clean...

I doubt it's very good for MTL @DaveH... the airflow is pretty good wide open...

It's early days and I haven't really given it much time today as I was out and about and it blows large clouds... but I can say there are some issues with this tank as well... for one it gets pretty bloody hot... number 2 I just can't get the tank completely apart and will have to resort to tools... I have to take it apart because the glass has a crack in it...

I had very high hopes for this tank but I'm afraid it is not living up to it's predecessor so well... it wicks beautifully and priming is a really simple and fast exercise so that's a big plus... the finish look great (apart from the fact I can't get the tank apart)... I doubt this will give a dry hit because I haven't come close and with the heat the coil generates at 35 watts my guess is that the tank will burst into flames before it gives a dry hit.

But for me there is really only one issue that is most important to me and that is the flavour!

And so far the cCells in the Target and Gemini tanks are beating it by quite a margin... but let's be fair and give it a few more days!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DougP

It appears according to this gentlemen the ceramic cant draw air back into tank so vacuum builds and builds as you Vape and then come the dry hits


----------



## DougP

@Chezzig what I mean is this
Loosen tank (not from atty but like when you want to fill it ) then turn it to just finger tight 
Take a few draws then slowly turn tank loose till u see bubbles 
Now that's where U leave it 
It shouldn't leak from the o-ring 
Part

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

I think the issue is around the ceramics inability to allow air back into tank after your have created a suction vacuum in tank when vaping


----------



## DougP

now I treat it like a crius tank with juice flow control 
Twist slightly loose to Vape and tighten to carry around

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

@Blends Of Distinction - thanks for that tip -


----------



## Spydro

I have successfully cancelled the orders for the two Gemini tanks I had ordered. So will continue on with just the Target tanks/0.9 cCells that have always done what they are suppose to do right out of the box very well.

Good luck getting the issues solved with your Gemini tanks and other Vaporesso problematic gear. 

Thanks again for all you have done Brother Rob (and others) for those who were interested in the ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Update on my Gemini tank after 2 days.
So I really battled for 2 days with this tank when I first got it as most of you know Dry Hits 4 Days
(I'm gonna give these ccell coils a new name/abbreviation as it's so common- DHS Dry hit syndrome), I then proceeded to buy the 0.9 ccell coil on Thursday.

My vaping experience from that day forth has been amazing. I'm on tank fill +/- 6 and she is performing like a champion.

Most RTA'S have issues too that one needs to learn how to wick properly etc... So do not be discouraged to go ceramic coil route because once you get it right it's a beautiful thing.
I won't go on now telling you how good the flavour is but I will tell you that these ccell coils match if not better my drippers because of the smoothness.

Vape on my brothers and sisters...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Update on my Gemini tank after 2 days.
> So I really battled for 2 days with this tank when I first got it as most of you know Dry Hits 4 Days
> (I'm gonna give these ccell coils a new name/abbreviation as it's so common- DHS Dry hit syndrome), I then proceeded to buy the 0.9 ccell coil on Thursday.
> 
> My vaping experience from that day forth has been amazing. I'm on tank fill +/- 6 and she is performing like a champion.
> 
> Most RTA'S have issues too that one needs to learn how to wick properly etc... So do not be discouraged to go ceramic coil route because once you get it right it's a beautiful thing.
> I won't go on now telling you how good the flavour is but I will tell you that these ccell coils match if not better my drippers because of the smoothness.
> 
> Vape on my brothers and sisters...



Happy Days for you... now whatever you do don't try ANY of the other coils... just stick with your 0.9Ω Coils and life will be wonderful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Chezzig what I mean is this
> Loosen tank (not from atty but like when you want to fill it ) then turn it to just finger tight
> Take a few draws then slowly turn tank loose till u see bubbles
> Now that's where U leave it
> It shouldn't leak from the o-ring
> Part


Aaaah thanks @Blends Of Distinction .. Got it Lol


----------



## Duffie12

Thanks @Blends Of Distinction I will try that. If I understand correctly, turn tank upside down, loosen it a bit but still sealed, then turn it right side up and take a suck, if you see bubbles then all good?

My last pack was a failure, I was so happy with my coil till it started giving burnt hits, swapped it and the next two coils were burnt hits from draw no. 1 and after plenty of priming. Now I've got my last coil in there and holding thumbs. Hopefully the next batch SirVape gets is as good as the ones @Rob Fisher currently has.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi All,

I'm trying to get some attention from Vaporesso on the cCell debacle and I did email them and got a stupid two word reply... so now I'm trying thier Facebook page. So if any of you are on FB please go to this link and add your 2c worth. Many thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DougP

@duffie not so...
Keep tank up right slowly start screwing the glass piece loose when u see bubbles stop 
Basically you don't tighten glass section of tank tightly it's finger tight and then slowly loosen till u see bubbles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Blends Of Distinction I was wondering how you replace glass cause I tried to take tank apart and everything was tight as hell.


----------



## Duffie12

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @duffie not so...
> Keep tank up right slowly start screwing the glass piece loose when u see bubbles stop
> Basically you don't tighten glass section of tank tightly it's finger tight and then slowly loosen till u see bubbles


Thanks, giving that a try.

I wonder, anyone using the iJust 2 tank, does it have the same problem?

As for taking it apart, I stick my finger into the tank, from the bottom, and push up against the metal chimney piece, if that makes sense. And yes, it was really tight initially.


----------



## DougP

I been testing on I juice 2 it works with CellC ceramic coils but also getting a bit of dry hit 
Like with the target tank turning it slightly loose helps 
But as Rob said 
Right now we can't keep on blaming tanks it's the dam coils
I just wish that there was a way of knowing which pack is new coils that work 

I have just come up with a perfect solution to this coil issue

On my next order for pack of coils I gonna say I'm Rob Fishers son-in-law because guaranteed then the vendor will ensure I get a pack of top notch working coils because I'm related to Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hahaha I feel so stupid right now. I always wondered why the he'll is there a juice flow control on tanks and RTA's , I mean I want my wick to be soaked so it should be fully open. Then I wondered why do I always get juice coming from my coil or wick up the chimney and into my mouth?
Ahhhh. ....... So that's what juice flow control is for... Hahahaha
I was vaping half my tank and drinking the other half.
O well, old saying. We learn something new everyday.
Vape on...


----------



## Carel1966

Rob Fisher said:


> It uses it's own ceramic coils with no cotton involved so you can dry burn them clean...
> 
> I doubt it's very good for MTL @DaveH... the airflow is pretty good wide open...
> 
> It's early days and I haven't really given it much time today as I was out and about and it blows large clouds... but I can say there are some issues with this tank as well... for one it gets pretty bloody hot... number 2 I just can't get the tank completely apart and will have to resort to tools... I have to take it apart because the glass has a crack in it...
> 
> I had very high hopes for this tank but I'm afraid it is not living up to it's predecessor so well... it wicks beautifully and priming is a really simple and fast exercise so that's a big plus... the finish look great (apart from the fact I can't get the tank apart)... I doubt this will give a dry hit because I haven't come close and with the heat the coil generates at 35 watts my guess is that the tank will burst into flames before it gives a dry hit.
> 
> But for me there is really only one issue that is most important to me and that is the flavour!
> 
> And so far the cCells in the Target and Gemini tanks are beating it by quite a margin... but let's be fair and give it a few more days!



Rob,
I agree - Got the OB Ace today and a bit of a disappointment on the flavour so far. I am hoping this improves with time. What I found is that it works best at around 33-38W (whereas I use the Target 0.9ohm coils at around 28W, with lots of flavour at anything 22W up).
The problem with the OBS tank is that at 35W, after a couple of draws, it is so hot already that you are basically forced to put it down. Below 28W I found the OBS tank almost flavourless (compared to the Target). It seriously feels like I am doing something wrong with the Ace tank.
I really hope the flavour improves on the OBS and that as that happens I would be able to use less heat on it, but at this stage makes me appreciate the Target tanks a lot more.

With regards to taking it apart - this guy got the fix, with input received from OBS, at around 11:52 into the video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carel1966 said:


> Rob,
> I agree - Got the OB Ace today and a bit of a disappointment on the flavour so far. I am hoping this improves with time. What I found is that it works best at around 33-38W (whereas I use the Target 0.9ohm coils at around 28W, with lots of flavour at anything 22W up).
> The problem with the OBS tank is that at 35W, after a couple of draws, it is so hot already that you are basically forced to put it down. Below 28W I found the OBS tank almost flavourless (compared to the Target). It seriously feels like I am doing something wrong with the Ace tank.
> I really hope the flavour improves on the OBS and that as that happens I would be able to use less heat on it, but at this stage makes me appreciate the Target tanks a lot more.
> 
> With regards to taking it apart - this guy got the fix, with input received from OBS, at around 11:52 into the video.




Thanks Carel... now I can switch tanks... really easy when you know how...

I will probably do a review of the tank tomorrow but flavour is an issue... I did test the dry burn of the ceramic coil and I'm not sure if it's my imagination but the flavour did improve a little after the dry burn... but it may just be a perception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

@Rob Fisher
And you sleepless nights start all over again 
Another new ceramic tank for you...

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-ceramic-sub-ohm-tank.html#/product/1473

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob Fisher
> And you sleepless nights start all over again
> Another new ceramic tank for you...
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-ceramic-sub-ohm-tank.html#/product/1473



The test starts on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Rob Fisher
> And you sleepless nights start all over again
> Another new ceramic tank for you...
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-ceramic-sub-ohm-tank.html#/product/1473


Looks like a Beaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> The test starts on Tuesday!


Looking forward to the review

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Has anyone tried the gCeramics for Crown or Aspire/Triton tanks?

Not even sure if they're available locally but I'm curious if anyone has given them a shot (whilst we wait for the improved batch of the Kanger gCeramics...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Duffie12 said:


> Has anyone tried the gCeramics for Crown or Aspire/Triton tanks?
> 
> Not even sure if they're available locally but I'm curious if anyone has given them a shot (whilst we wait for the improved batch of the Kanger gCeramics...)


I wouldn't try gCeramics quite yet. Their first batch was not up to spec

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12

WARMACHINE said:


> I wouldn't try gCeramics quite yet. Their first batch was not up to spec



Yip, but I thought maybe the non-kanger ones, i.e. the crown or aspire coils, would have been off a different batch and I wqas curious if anyone had tried them.


----------



## Spydro

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Dunno if this can help
> I bought target tank and CellC coils
> Vaped gr8 for a bit and then started with the infamous dry hit syndrome
> Tried various coils and eventually landed up vaping at 22 watts which helped a bit but still after a few puffs dry hits.
> Was at the The Vapery today and was speaking to another guy vaping away at 35 watts on same coil same tank with no problems
> He explained the ceramic battles to wick fast enough when tank pressurized
> He showed me a trick ...
> Tighten the tank finger tight and then slowly turn back till it bubbles and leave it there. I was skeptical and thought that tank would leak but It does not.
> And volla vaping at 33 watts stunning Vape lotsa flavor and absolutely no dry hits. Dam I even chain vaped.
> After each long pull I can see bubbles rising
> On my 4th tank full now and still bliss no dry hits and no leaking



Interesting concept that I have not tried yet simply because I have had no issues of any kind with any of the three Target tanks using the 0,9 cCells. IOW the other value coils that came with them have never been bothered with at all. Interesting in part because after a fill I tighten the bottom "tight" (as in more than finger tight) and do not loosen it. And I have had zero issues.

As a side, I thought I saw a reference to other tanks that can use the Vaporesso cCells someplace. Can someone direct me there, or remind me which other tanks please? With almost 50 0,9 cCells in hand I'd like to check into other tanks they'll fit (other than the Gemini). Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Can someone direct me there, or remind me which other tanks please? With almost 50 0,9 cCells in hand I'd like to check into other tanks they'll fit (other than the Gemini). Thanks.




Vaporesso Tanks
Aspire Atlantis
Aspire Triton

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Melo 2 it fits and ijust2 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP

I just 2


----------



## Duffie12

Only catch is that some tanks block the input holes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Duffie12 said:


> Only catch is that some tanks block the input holes.


Amen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carel1966

Bought an Ijust 2 specific to try the ccell coils in it - dry hits all the way. Even though the coil seem to fit perfectly there's just not enough juice flow for it. Heard the same of the Melo 2.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carel1966 said:


> Bought an Ijust 2 specific to try the ccell coils in it - dry hits all the way. Even though the coil seem to fit perfectly there's just not enough juice flow for it. Heard the same of the Melo 2.



Which cCell coils @Carel1966? 0.2Ω 0.5Ω 0.8Ω or 0.9Ω


----------



## Carel1966

Rob Fisher said:


> Which cCell coils @Carel1966? 0.2Ω 0.5Ω 0.8Ω or 0.9Ω


The 0.9 ohm coils. Have not tried any of the others, but want to try the TC coils in one of the Target tanks soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Carel1966 said:


> Bought an Ijust 2 specific to try the ccell coils in it - dry hits all the way. Even though the coil seem to fit perfectly there's just not enough juice flow for it. Heard the same of the Melo 2.



Could either be a bad batch of coils or the fact that although it fits it's not designed for that tank. Someone posted earlier that it does fit in the Ijust tank but some holes of the coil get blocked. That may be the reason for dry hits, not enough juice flowing through coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Found it...


Duffie12 said:


> Only catch is that some tanks block the input holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

I've got a 0.5 in a pico/melo3 (wife using it in tc mode, with vm litchi) awesome flavor no dry hits at all. That coil has seen about 20ml already. And another in ijust2 with VM berry blaze 70/30 probably 15ml so far. Lucky enough both have been good...might be that I was lucky and the 3 left in the pack will show me what so many seem to have experienced. Hoping not though.

I've tried the pico as well in wattage and no issues either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Flava said:


> I've got a 0.5 in a pico/melo3 (wife using it in tc mode, with vm litchi) awesome flavor no dry hits at all. T
> I've tried the pico as well in wattage and no issues either.


@Flava that 0.5 ohm is it a SS316 ceramic coil?
Dave


----------



## Flava

Yes it is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new Kangertech Ceramic Coils enter the fray! And they work very well!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Kangertech Ceramic Coils enter the fray! And they work very well!
> View attachment 52832
> View attachment 52833



Now I will be following this closely, seeing that I have so many subtanks lying around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Kangertech Ceramic Coils enter the fray! And they work very well!
> View attachment 52832
> View attachment 52833



Morning @Rob Fisher . Received the New Atom G ceramic coils this morning & true to your words, they work brilliantly. These Kangertech Ceramic coils, are they locally available? Thanks in advance. Just waiting for the couriers to deliver my Cerabis tank - adventurous weekend ahead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher . Received the New Atom G ceramic coils this morning & true to your words, they work brilliantly. These Kangertech Ceramic coils, are they locally available? Thanks in advance. Just waiting for the couriers to deliver my Cerabis tank - adventurous weekend ahead.



The Kangertech Coils are not yet available locally that I have seen @Deckie... but they should start appearing in stock at vendors next week at a guess.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lushen said:


> Now I will be following this closely, seeing that I have so many subtanks lying around.


If you ever thinking of getting rid of one or 2 please speak to me @Lushen

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

1st coil from 5 pack ccells from sir vape seems to be going okay. A slight dry hit every 10 or 15 draws. Find myself shaking it a bit to get the air bubbles out. A pity as the stock coil vaped without a single dry hit but the flavour went dull after too many diff juice changes


----------



## Baker

Duffie12 said:


> Has anyone tried the gCeramics for Crown or Aspire/Triton tanks?
> 
> Not even sure if they're available locally but I'm curious if anyone has given them a shot (whilst we wait for the improved batch of the Kanger gCeramics...)



I'm also wondering about this. According to uncle Rob the latest batch of Kangertech gceramics is awesome. The standard Crown coils are significantly better than the standard Kanger coils, so all things being equal, the Crown gceramics could be totally amazing, possibly even better than the Vaporesso and Cerabis ceramics!

Does anyone know if they are available locally, or if any vendor is planning to bring them in? I basically took the day off work (uncle Rob's fault for the ceramic hype) to thoroughly search online for these coils but I can't find any.


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The Kangertech Coils are not yet available locally that I have seen @Deckie... but they should start appearing in stock at vendors next week at a guess.


Thanks @Rob Fisher .... I have a feeling they are going to be more reliable. A point that I feel at this stage needs to be high lighted is when buying commercial coils, there will always be a good chance of getting the odd "dud". Sometimes you could even 2 or 3 in a pack, after all they are mass produced and checking each and every coil is impossible, but as things move forward and ceramic coils become more the norm than the exception, the less the chance of coming across a "dud" coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Kangertech Ceramic Coils enter the fray! And they work very well!



Hi @Rob Fisher what resistance are they?
Dave

PS. Found it in 'Vape Mail' 0.5 Ohms


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> 1st coil from 5 pack ccells from sir vape seems to be going okay. A slight dry hit every 10 or 15 draws. Find myself shaking it a bit to get the air bubbles out. A pity as the stock coil vaped without a single dry hit but the flavour went dull after too many diff juice changes



Are you using a Target or Gemini? If you are using a Gemini then release the top fill a little till you see bubbles and leave it there. You will be fine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you using a Target or Gemini? If you are using a Gemini then release the top fill a little till you see bubbles and leave it there. You will be fine!


Thanks for the advice. I am using the target but will remember this for the gemini i am thinking of one or a cerabis


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am using the target but will remember this for the gemini i am thinking of one or a cerabis



With a decent cCell coil you should never get a dry hit on the Target Tank... you may have the marginal cCells.


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> With a decent cCell coil you should never get a dry hit on the Target Tank... you may have the marginal cCells.


Yes its dissapointing. But fingers crossed its goin well now and the flavour is amazing. I have noticed that xxx is such a balanced juice with suttle nuances that you need to use xxx only on a coil. While waiting for my xxx restock i had moonlight and paulies guava on the target and then xxx. It tasted great but i chucked the coil out today and primed a new one with xxx and WOW. You need to have a xxx only tank in my view otherwise the litchi taste gets blunted easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

I'd been really hoping for good things from the Gemini ceramic tank, but seeing some disappointment with the ss coils from alot of quarters i am going to hold off for awhile. But i'm still really on the idea of ceramic coils. So searching, I ran across the Freemax Scylla. Watched all the reviews, but what convinced me was watching Vaping With Vics review on it. Now I'm not interested in running tank at 90 watts, but if I can get decent flavor and cloud at say 60 or 70 watts, I can live with that. I'm hearing the flavor might not be as brilliant as with vaporesso coils, but if the flavor is good enough, I'll take that over the frustration of a pack of dud coils. Also, I always liked the freemax coils, they were so good and lasted such a long time for cotton coils....and this tank will fit ALL of the freemax coils as well. Plus, the tank is solid, well built and looks damned nice, with topfil that's simple and easy. Plus....the ceramic coil looks like it is less restricted than the vaporesso. So, I have it coming in the mail and will report back after having used it awhile. I still used my original freemax tank and enjoyed it, that is till my wife started vaping and confiscated the tank for her own...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I have been vaping marshmallow man pretty much all day in the Gemini tank. I have had no issues whatsoever today. Just lovely, smooth flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12

CosmicGopher said:


> I'd been really hoping for good things from the Gemini ceramic tank, but seeing some disappointment with the ss coils from alot of quarters i am going to hold off for awhile. But i'm still really on the idea of ceramic coils. So searching, I ran across the Freemax Scylla. Watched all the reviews, but what convinced me was watching Vaping With Vics review on it. Now I'm not interested in running tank at 90 watts, but if I can get decent flavor and cloud at say 60 or 70 watts, I can live with that. I'm hearing the flavor might not be as brilliant as with vaporesso coils, but if the flavor is good enough, I'll take that over the frustration of a pack of dud coils. Also, I always liked the freemax coils, they were so good and lasted such a long time for cotton coils....and this tank will fit ALL of the freemax coils as well. Plus, the tank is solid, well built and looks damned nice, with topfil that's simple and easy. Plus....the ceramic coil looks like it is less restricted than the vaporesso. So, I have it coming in the mail and will report back after having used it awhile. I still used my original freemax tank and enjoyed it, that is till my wife started vaping and confiscated the tank for her own...lol



I actually think that's one of the tanks on which you can also use the cCells.

Personally I'm optimistic about the new batch of cCells


----------



## CosmicGopher

Wow Duffie, that would be too excellent if I could use vaporesso coils on that Scylla tank. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Duffie12

CosmicGopher said:


> Wow Duffie, that would be too excellent if I could use vaporesso coils on that Scylla tank. I'll have to check it out!


Apologies, I think it is the Freemax Starre which is compatible.


----------



## Christos

Baker said:


> I'm also wondering about this. According to uncle Rob the latest batch of Kangertech gceramics is awesome. The standard Crown coils are significantly better than the standard Kanger coils, so all things being equal, the Crown gceramics could be totally amazing, possibly even better than the Vaporesso and Cerabis ceramics!
> 
> Does anyone know if they are available locally, or if any vendor is planning to bring them in? I basically took the day off work (uncle Rob's fault for the ceramic hype) to thoroughly search online for these coils but I can't find any.


Is there such a thing as gceramics for the uwell crown?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker

Christos said:


> Is there such a thing as gceramics for the uwell crown?



Yip there is! Same company that makes the Kanger gCeramics - atomvapes.com. 

Find them for us @Christos, I know you can do it!


----------



## Duffie12

Christos said:


> Is there such a thing as gceramics for the uwell crown?


Atom makes them for Kanger, Aspire and Crown. And something called Kyodo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Baker said:


> Yip there is! Same company that makes the Kanger gCeramics - atomvapes.com.
> 
> Find them for us @Christos, I know you can do it!


You have my attention but I need to wash my car. Been neglecting her for 3 months now.
Also when I'm done I need to go find shoes. I can never find my size or colour and the shoes I like are rarer than a virgin these days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Here they are! http://atomvapes.com/g-ceramic/gceramic-vcc-coils-09ohms-crown-tanks
Now this I need to try!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

They have a thing called africa shipping for $13. I suspect it would go through SAPO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Christos said:


> They have a thing called africa shipping for $13. I suspect it would go through SAPO.



Maybe we can do a group buy to save on shipping? I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker

Silent Echo said:


> Maybe we can do a group buy to save on shipping? I'm in.



I'm in!


----------



## Christos

Silent Echo said:


> Maybe we can do a group buy to save on shipping? I'm in.


Unless you have an international mailbox like MyUS I suspect it may take forever to arrive.


----------



## Baker

Christos said:


> Unless you have an international mailbox like MyUS I suspect it may take forever to arrive.



If that's our only option I'm willing to wait as long as it takes...


----------



## Silent Echo

I'm sure we can use aramex global shopper.

@Christos @Baker


----------



## ettiennedj

Found a short review on reddit :

https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_c..._gceramic_coils_for_crown_tank_little_review/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Boschie

Hey guys, I know a lot has been said about the target tank and the cCell coils, but as yet I am sill to find a good coil and, all I have tasted from the things is that lovely burn. 

So I have seen posts talking about what tanks take the cCell but
Does anyone know what decent other coils will fit in the target tank! It's a nice tank and would really like to use it, I just don't think I can continue with the disappointment of the cCell. 

Thanks


----------



## Silent Echo

Boschie said:


> Hey guys, I know a lot has been said about the target tank and the cCell coils, but as yet I am sill to find a good coil and, all I have tasted from the things is that lovely burn.
> 
> So I have seen posts talking about what tanks take the cCell but
> Does anyone know what decent other coils will fit in the target tank! It's a nice tank and would really like to use it, I just don't think I can continue with the disappointment of the cCell.
> 
> Thanks



You can use the Aspire Atlantis v2 or Triton v2 coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Baker

ettiennedj said:


> Found a short review on reddit :
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_c..._gceramic_coils_for_crown_tank_little_review/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hmmm, thanks for that. Their first batch of Kangertech gceramics were also bad so I guess we should wait to see if they improve these like they did those.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Silent Echo said:


> I'm sure we can use aramex global shopper.
> 
> @Christos @Baker


Costs involved? I'm interested but I just finished organising a group buy and I'm not in the mood to organise another.


----------



## Silent Echo

Christos said:


> Costs involved? I'm interested but I just finished organising a group buy and I'm not in the mood to organise another.



Probably around R250 to get the items here.


----------



## DougP

@boshie I use 0.3 ohm SS Ijust2 coils in target works well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boschie

Silent Echo said:


> You can use the Aspire Atlantis v2 or Triton v2 coils.


Cool Thanks


----------



## Nailedit77

Just a heads up, the new subtank mini .5ohm coils dont work on the stubby connectors.... mate just tried it, the stubby connector centre pin is to wide to fit into the coil, so leaves a gap between glass and base.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Just put a fresh .5ohm subtank mini ceramic in my tank. No need to prime for long, couple drops in middle and on sides (thanks @Rob Fisher for the info) got it on my vtc mini @ 35w vaping some scream and its tasting realllly good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@Boschie as @Blends Of Distinction has already said, the 0.3ohm iJust2 coils are awesome, the 0.5 ones not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boschie

Haha! Thought I would give the cCell one more try! And it's a WINNER!!!!!!
I finally understand the hype! Wow. 
Thanks to everyone for the advice about the ijust and Atlantis and triton coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

Got a good cCell in my melo 3 mini.

Works very well, vaping XXX at 28W on my new pico.

Only issue is the 2ml tank, maybe ten minutes of vaping before refill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

New .5 ohm gCeramic in the subtank on my subox. Also XXX, around 33-35W. Working like a charm.

Thanks @Rob Fisher for all the testing and insight, you have improved my vaping journey and those of many who have followed your research and trials.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> The new Kangertech Ceramic Coils enter the fray! And they work very well!


Has anyone else tried the new Kangertech Ceramic coils?
Dave


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Boschie and @ShamZ did u get the 0.9 ccells? I have a Melo 2 and was worried that the juice ports are too small for the ccells need to give it a try. Where did u guys buy urs from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Has anyone tried on their crappy ceramic coils to soak them in boiling hot water first and then prime them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey

kyle_redbull said:


> Has anyone tried on their crappy ceramic coils to soak them in boiling hot water first and then prime them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ive tried and didnt work for me. Muted the flav completely. Got 3 boxes of 0.9 coils. Have tried two from each box. All duds. Seems like I wasted a grand on coils. Im quite pissed atm

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Jakey said:


> Ive tried and didnt work for me. Muted the flav completely. Got 3 boxes of 0.9 coils. Have tried two from each box. All duds. Seems like I wasted a grand on coils. Im quite pissed atm


Sorry to hear bud that's why I am holding off for now. Getting a black cerabis and they seem to be the most consistent so far with their coils etc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

On the target I was getting dry hits from the 0.5 Ss coils. So I did the trick by unscrewing the tank from the base a little and it seems to work. As soon as the tank gets a little air, it starts wicking properly and you can see it releasing bubbles. Seems like it is getting an airlock and then not pulling the juice into the coil 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

That is the trick that blends mentioned earlier in the thread 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey

With the 0.9s I currently have, I do that, it releases the airlock, but still doesn't seem to wick lekker. Still getting dry hits. This is on the Gemini


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> With the 0.9s I currently have, I do that, it releases the airlock, but still doesn't seem to wick lekker. Still getting dry hits. This is on the Gemini



Then you have dickey coils! No matter what you do to them they will never work.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I bought a few 0.9ohm coils which are apparently from the new batch. Used in iJust2 and Melo2 and they are just not worth the effort. Get a dry git here and there and the flavour is clean but not anywhere near the stock cotton coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ

kyle_redbull said:


> @Boschie and @ShamZ did u get the 0.9 ccells? I have a Melo 2 and was worried that the juice ports are too small for the ccells need to give it a try. Where did u guys buy urs from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi Kyle. Yes I have the 0.9 cCell. Bought from Sir Vape


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you have dickey coils! No matter what you do to them they will never work.


So pissed rob. Was really enjoying the vape. And now im sitting with a bunch of duds and a tank staring at me waiting to be loved. Might just sell it off, these inconsistencies to n QA on coils are going to be an expensive thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jakey

1000th post was me bitching

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chezzig

I managed to get my Cerabis tank working on Friday, I went back to the Vendor and they helped me out.
The flavour is a lot better than it was when I first started vaping on the tank not enjoying the fact that I need 45 watts to get a decent vape and a not so decent flavour BUT I will give this tank a week or so and see where it leads me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> I managed to get my Cerabis tank working on Friday, I went back to the Vendor and they helped me out.
> The flavour is a lot better than it was when I first started vaping on the tank not enjoying the fact that I need 45 watts to get a decent vape and a not so decent flavour BUT I will give this tank a week or so and see where it leads me


I'm in 2 minds about this whole Ceramic coil thing - At this stage the coils are a hit & miss thing, the Cerabis coils are more certain to work but the possibility for a dud is still there ( buying commercial coils). The Vaporesso coils are at this point a huge gamble & costly. Vaporesso tanks are lining up for photos for the classifieds. I'm Going to hang on to my Cerabis. Another factor to me is this - ceramics guzzle juice and in most cases change the profiles of the few juices I have managed to claim as ADV juices, the result is so much so that I can't stand them in Ceramic tanks. I've discovered other juices through ceramics but again cannot justify the cost of juices with them - one uses twice as much. So far this ceramic journey has cost me a few rand which could have been spent more wisely on decent Mods. I'm just falling back on my trusty Subtanks & the RBA decks.

On another note, I've bought 2 Dripboxes and I'm impressed. They've opened another dimension in vaping for me & with them I've found more juices. Example - Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream I could not stomach in my Subtank or a Ceramic Tank, but yesterday I decided to try it in a Dripbox, now I can't put it down - ordered another bottle & another Dripbox 

Again it's only my opinion - "different strokes for different folks", as the saying goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> I'm in 2 minds about this whole Ceramic coil thing - At this stage the coils are a hit & miss thing, the Cerabis coils are more certain to work but the possibility for a dud is still there ( buying commercial coils). The Vaporesso coils are at this point a huge gamble & costly. Vaporesso tanks are lining up for photos for the classifieds. I'm Going to hang on to my Cerabis. Another factor to me is this - ceramics guzzle juice and in most cases change the profiles of the few juices I have managed to claim as ADV juices, the result is so much so that I can't stand them in Ceramic tanks. I've discovered other juices through ceramics but again cannot justify the cost of juices with them - one uses twice as much. So far this ceramic journey has cost me a few rand which could have been spent more wisely on decent Mods. I'm just falling back on my trusty Subtanks & the RBA decks.
> 
> On another note, I've bought 2 Dripboxes and I'm impressed. They've opened another dimension in vaping for me & with them I've found more juices. Example - Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream I could not stomach in my Subtank or a Ceramic Tank, but yesterday I decided to try it in a Dripbox, now I can't put it down - ordered another bottle & another Dripbox
> 
> Again it's only my opinion - "different strokes for different folks", as the saying goes.


That, Sir, imho opinion sums it up perfectly! 

To reinforce - HRH vapes only one juice (VM Berry Blaze) despite my best efforts. She uses an Ego One tank with CLR coil and a Target tank with Vaporesso ceramic coil. Despite the longevity of the latter, she only vapes on it when her Ego One mod is charging. She says the vape is fine in the Target, but just not as good as in the Ego One.

BTW, I tried @Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream in my Reo squonker from the start and love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> That, Sir, imho opinion sums it up perfectly!
> 
> To reinforce - HRH vapes only one juice (VM Berry Blaze) despite my best efforts. She uses an Ego One tank with CLR coil and a Target tank with Vaporesso ceramic coil. Despite the longevity of the latter, she only vapes on it when her Ego One mod is charging. She says the vape is fine in the Target, but just not as good as in the Ego One.
> 
> BTW, I tried @Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream in my Reo squonker from the start and love it.


@Andre , from now on I'm going try new juices in my Subtanks, Cerabis & DripBoxes before I dispose of them at the "Hazmat" disposal facility along the 90% fail rate I have at DIY'ing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Deckie said:


> I'm in 2 minds about this whole Ceramic coil thing - At this stage the coils are a hit & miss thing, the Cerabis coils are more certain to work but the possibility for a dud is still there ( buying commercial coils). The Vaporesso coils are at this point a huge gamble & costly. Vaporesso tanks are lining up for photos for the classifieds. I'm Going to hang on to my Cerabis. Another factor to me is this - ceramics guzzle juice and in most cases change the profiles of the few juices I have managed to claim as ADV juices, the result is so much so that I can't stand them in Ceramic tanks. I've discovered other juices through ceramics but again cannot justify the cost of juices with them - one uses twice as much. So far this ceramic journey has cost me a few rand which could have been spent more wisely on decent Mods. I'm just falling back on my trusty Subtanks & the RBA decks.
> 
> On another note, I've bought 2 Dripboxes and I'm impressed. They've opened another dimension in vaping for me & with them I've found more juices. Example - Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream I could not stomach in my Subtank or a Ceramic Tank, but yesterday I decided to try it in a Dripbox, now I can't put it down - ordered another bottle & another Dripbox
> 
> Again it's only my opinion - "different strokes for different folks", as the saying goes.


 I agree with you 100% @Deckie , My all day vape VM4.. which is brilliant on my Subtanks cannot go into the Ceramics, It changes the flavour completely and I hate it.. where as XXX shines for me in the Target.. so its VM4 in the Subtank and XXX currently in the Target.. (The target still has the coil in that it came with in the Box)

Oooo, Im also loving the dripbox.. you need to try Hardwicks DDD in the dripbox.. too delicious!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite the airlock issue and cCell coil issues I have yet to find better flavour with XXX than in a Gemini with cCell... also in the other Gemini the Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade Juice. I just keep gravitating back to the Gemini...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the airlock issue and cCell coil issues I have yet to find better flavour with XXX than in a Gemini with cCell... also in the other Gemini the Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade Juice. I just keep gravitating back to the Gemini...
> View attachment 53562


 If I could find a working coil for the Gemini, id be a very happy bunny


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> If I could find a working coil for the Gemini, id be a very happy bunny



Yip I know what you mean... I have a few duds...


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I know what you mean... I have a few duds...
> View attachment 53565


 Not ideal... BTW are there any batches of "Non duds" that you know of? and if so, where can I buy?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Not ideal... BTW are there any batches of "Non duds" that you know of? and if so, where can I buy?



Sir Vape have stock... stand by let me see if they still have...

Yes they do...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the airlock issue and cCell coil issues I have yet to find better flavour with XXX than in a Gemini with cCell... also in the other Gemini the Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade Juice. I just keep gravitating back to the Gemini...
> View attachment 53562


 Fizzy Passion fruit lemonade???? from VM @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chezzig said:


> Fizzy Passion fruit lemonade???? from VM @Rob Fisher ?



Nope it's the new juice from @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12

Chezzig said:


> I managed to get my Cerabis tank working on Friday, I went back to the Vendor and they helped me out.
> The flavour is a lot better than it was when I first started vaping on the tank not enjoying the fact that I need 45 watts to get a decent vape and a not so decent flavour BUT I will give this tank a week or so and see where it leads me


What was the problem?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's the new juice from @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
> View attachment 53566


This juice is delicious 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey

I feel quite kak coz a few mates tried my gemini and loved it. As a result there's now 6 people whove got a gemini because of me anf we all sukkeling with dud coils.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey

Going to place an order with the sirs shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

T


Duffie12 said:


> What was the problem?


 The coil wasn't connecting to the base properly.. I think it might be a "Blonde" moment for me. Haven't actually tried myself since I got it working.. hold thumbs for me.


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's the new juice from @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
> View attachment 53566


 Thank you Rob. Sound delicious.. Might just be my next buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @Andre , from now on I'm going try new juices in my Subtanks, Cerabis & DripBoxes before I dispose of them at the "Hazmat" disposal facility along the 90% fail rate I have at DIY'ing.


Lol, I am just starting down the DIY rabbit hole and am already totally out of control! At least I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the airlock issue and cCell coil issues I have yet to find better flavour with XXX than in a Gemini with cCell... also in the other Gemini the Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade Juice. I just keep gravitating back to the Gemini...
> View attachment 53562


Yeah, when working these units seem to be very juice specific, which is fine if you have enough mods and atomizers, but not ideal for the normal vaper methinks. But, certainly the future if they get it right in the end.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Lol, I am just starting down the DIY rabbit hole and am already totally out of control! At least I am loving it.


I've been in the DIY rabbit hole for 6 months already, also loving it - Mad Scientist syndrome as my sons say when I'm mixing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jlw777

Flavour is crisp and clean.

Relatively lesser vape smoke compared to my uwell crown and goliath ii Dual coil RTA.

Juiced up normally and started chain vape at 45w with reading of 0.86 ohm. No dry or burnt hit yet, but the tank gets bloody hot. With airhole fully opened, it feels much of a tighter draw. (I prefer freeflow draws)

Overall, I like the Flavour and the style of the tank.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jlw777

When will vendors get in the 0.5ohm cerabis coils? Much better than 0.9ohm. You get minimal flavour until you go over 40w and that reads over 6.3v of battery discharge. Even with RX200 of 3 batteries, it kills it fairly quick.


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> I'm in 2 minds about this whole Ceramic coil thing - At this stage the coils are a hit & miss thing, the Cerabis coils are more certain to work but the possibility for a dud is still there ( buying commercial coils). The Vaporesso coils are at this point a huge gamble & costly. Vaporesso tanks are lining up for photos for the classifieds. I'm Going to hang on to my Cerabis. Another factor to me is this - ceramics guzzle juice and in most cases change the profiles of the few juices I have managed to claim as ADV juices, the result is so much so that I can't stand them in Ceramic tanks. I've discovered other juices through ceramics but again cannot justify the cost of juices with them - one uses twice as much. So far this ceramic journey has cost me a few rand which could have been spent more wisely on decent Mods. I'm just falling back on my trusty Subtanks & the RBA decks.
> 
> On another note, I've bought 2 Dripboxes and I'm impressed. They've opened another dimension in vaping for me & with them I've found more juices. Example - Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream I could not stomach in my Subtank or a Ceramic Tank, but yesterday I decided to try it in a Dripbox, now I can't put it down - ordered another bottle & another Dripbox
> 
> Again it's only my opinion - "different strokes for different folks", as the saying goes.



Hi @Deckie 
Thanks for sharing your views

I think what makes vaping so interesting are the "mini detours" along the way.
And the vast differences in vaping styles and vape combinations with all the different gear and juices

As long as one is learning what one likes (and enjoying the discovery) then one is winning.

I only have one ceramic setup. The Target tank with the 0.9 ohm cCell coils. For me, the vape is very smooth and has a "soft" premium feel. I prefer more throat hit - so the Target will be an occasional vape for me. Its still nice but not an alldayer for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

hi,

can anyone compare the Krixus to the Cerabis?
i had the Krixus and sold it as the tank got too hot for me, i really like the idea and wold like to get into ceramics but i struggle to find anything that would even come close to the griffin, i have bought an sold tanks as they dont compare nicely to that tank.


----------



## Spydro

Well, the Black (a fitting color) Gemini Sub Ohm tank is going to make me eat crow. It has performed very well with the only issue a very little leaking now and then. So I just bought another one in SS. Should have it by Monday latest.

@Rob Fisher please pass the sauce to make the crow go down easier.

Also supposedly out for delivery today, many weeks earlier than expected, is 2 Avocado 24's, 1 SS and 1 Black. I am so looking forward to them since I really do like my two Avocado 22's.

With 2 Minikin V1.5 150W on preorder as well and what will be 12 tanks for 6 reg mods maybe I'll be set for quite awhile when a bunch more 3000mAh batteries get added. 
(That was a hint brother Rob.)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hehehe @Spydro! The Gemini is one special tank with a decent cCell coil... really hard to beat it... tomorrow I get my Avo 24 and iPV / Yihi Pure X2 Coil-Less Sub-Ohm Tank to put on my iPV 5 and maybe a Serpent Mini… but I doubt any of them will be as special as the Gemini cCell. Yes, it has an airlock issue but that is solved by loosening the top fill until you see bubbles… A Vaporesso Gemini on a VGod Minikin is a hard act to follow! It’s Crow eating stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe @Spydro! The Gemini is one special tank with a decent cCell coil... really hard to beat it... tomorrow I get my Avo 24 and iPV / Yihi Pure X2 Coil-Less Sub-Ohm Tank to put on my iPV 5 and maybe a Serpent Mini… but I doubt any of them will be as special as the Gemini cCell. Yes, it has an airlock issue but that is solved by loosening the top fill until you see bubbles… A Vaporesso Gemini on a VGod Minikin is a hard act to follow! It’s Crow eating stuff.


 @Rob Fisher please let us know once you try the pure x2 tank. Wondering of this is the one to get to pair with my incoming sx q class.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher please let us know once you try the pure x2 tank. Wondering of this is the one to get to pair with my incoming sx q class.



Will do... will fill it up tomorrow night and give it a go @Jakey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

More of that luck of the draw thing maybe @Rob Fisher, but I've had no air lock issues at all on the Black Gemini with the top cap screwed on tight. As soon as I took it out of the packaging I pulled the installed coil, screwed one from my extra boxes in, filled it, put the top cap on tight and vaped away. I've lost track of how many refills, but a lot. Because of my situation I don't mind the bottom fill on the 3 Targets at all. They have performed flawlessly from day one so are always loaded for rotation use.

I'm also getting more comfortable with the Cerabis tank. Minor leaks now and then, but I found some of my DIY liquids that like it way better than others. So one of them has been in use some of the time almost daily, the other is in reserve still. They are still like telephone poles to me, and always will be, but if they get it done I'll use them.

The only fail has been the Theorem, that among other issues leaks all the time from the top cap vent. It just can't handle my long, slow lung pulls. It's still in my atty rack, but most likely will get cleaned and repackaged before going in "The Box" with all the rest of the unused gear.

I see the Avocado 24's on the Minikin 150W's when they come... but they will see duty on the VGOD and a SWM until they come. Right now I mostly run one of the Avocado 22's on the VGOD (the more compact thing), but also the Gemini or a Target sometimes as well on it. I do like both the SWM's and Minikin, so having 3 of each will be a plus. And it appears the new Minikin 150W will all be gloss finish like the VGOD body. I'm getting all black and all white versions. Just couldn't pull the trigger on the metallic red or purple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

Spydro said:


> More of that luck of the draw thing maybe @Rob Fisher, but I've had no air lock issues at all on the Black Gemini with the top cap screwed on tight. As soon as I took it out of the packaging I pulled the installed coil, screwed one from my extra boxes in, filled it, put the top cap on tight and vaped away. I've lost track of how many refills, but a lot. Because of my situation I don't mind the bottom fill on the 3 Targets at all. They have performed flawlessly from day one so are always loaded for rotation use.
> 
> I'm also getting more comfortable with the Cerabis tank. Minor leaks now and then, but I found some of my DIY liquids that like it way better than others. So one of them has been in use some of the time almost daily, the other is in reserve still. They are still like telephone poles to me, and always will be, but if they get it done I'll use them.
> 
> The only fail has been the Theorem, that among other issues leaks all the time from the top cap vent. It just can't handle my long, slow lung pulls. It's still in my atty rack, but most likely will get cleaned and repackaged before going in "The Box" with all the rest of the unused gear.
> 
> I see the Avocado 24's on the Minikin 150W's when they come... but they will see duty on the VGOD and a SWM until they come. Right now I mostly run one of the Avocado 22's on the VGOD (the more compact thing), but also the Gemini or a Target sometimes as well on it. I do like both the SWM's and Minikin, so having 3 of each will be a plus. And it appears the new Minikin 150W will all be gloss finish like the VGOD body. I'm getting all black and all white versions. Just couldn't pull the trigger on the metallic red or purple.


A purple Minikin ... Oh my goodness !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> More of that luck of the draw thing maybe @Rob Fisher, but I've had no air lock issues at all on the Black Gemini with the top cap screwed on tight. As soon as I took it out of the packaging I pulled the installed coil, screwed one from my extra boxes in, filled it, put the top cap on tight and vaped away. I've lost track of how many refills, but a lot. Because of my situation I don't mind the bottom fill on the 3 Targets at all. They have performed flawlessly from day one so are always loaded for rotation use.
> 
> I'm also getting more comfortable with the Cerabis tank. Minor leaks now and then, but I found some of my DIY liquids that like it way better than others. So one of them has been in use some of the time almost daily, the other is in reserve still.  They are still like telephone poles to me, and always will be, but if they get it done I'll use them.
> 
> The only fail has been the Theorem, that among other issues leaks all the time from the top cap vent. It just can't handle my long, slow lung pulls. It's still in my atty rack, but most likely will get cleaned and repackaged before going in "The Box" with all the rest of the unused gear.
> 
> I see the Avocado 24's on the Minikin 150W's when they come... but they will see duty on the VGOD and a SWM until they come. Right now I mostly run one of the Avocado 22's on the VGOD (the more compact thing), but also the Gemini or a Target sometimes as well on it. I do like both the SWM's and Minikin, so having 3 of each will be a plus. And it appears the new Minikin 150W will all be gloss finish like the VGOD body. I'm getting all black and all white versions. Just couldn't pull the trigger on the metallic red or purple.



So... life is good on the Strip then? 

It's so awesome when you buy a few goodies and they perform... I must say I don't regret the pain of the cCell and now that I have decent coils my Target and Gemini tanks are rocking... and I still love to just look at the Snow Wolf Mini's... they are really beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I was using the 0.5 coil that came with the Gemini and had a dry hit here and there and occasional leaking. Had to do the top cap trick to release bubbles, etc. 

I bought a 0.9 ohm ccell coil today and man, what a difference. Unpacked the coil, primed it and pulled a few times without firing. It's working like a charm. Started off at 20w and now I'm at 30w. Got some XXX in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> I was using the 0.5 coil that came with the Gemini and had a dry hit here and there and occasional leaking. Had to do the top cap trick to release bubbles, etc.
> 
> I bought a 0.9 ohm ccell coil today and man, what a difference. Unpacked the coil, primed it and pulled a few times without firing. It's working like a charm. Started off at 20w and now I'm at 30w. Got some XXX in there.



Well then you are now is vaping Nirvana! It rocks doesn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> Well then you are now is vaping Nirvana! It rocks doesn't it?



Haha, indeed! I'm so glad I have a working coil. It's a night and day difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wolfgang

Silver said:


> Hi @Deckie
> Thanks for sharing your views
> 
> I think what makes vaping so interesting are the "mini detours" along the way.
> And the vast differences in vaping styles and vape combinations with all the different gear and juices
> 
> As long as one is learning what one likes (and enjoying the discovery) then one is winning.
> 
> I only have one ceramic setup. The Target tank with the 0.9 ohm cCell coils. For me, the vape is very smooth and has a "soft" premium feel. I prefer more throat hit - so the Target will be an occasional vape for me. Its still nice but not an alldayer for me.



Hi @Silver where do you get your ccell 0.9ohm coils from? I've been struggling with a few duds lately.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> So... life is good on the Strip then?
> 
> It's so awesome when you buy a few goodies and they perform... I must say I don't regret the pain of the cCell and now that I have decent coils my Target and Gemini tanks are rocking... and I still love to just look at the Snow Wolf Mini's... they are really beautiful!



Your guidance has not been in vain brother. I am happy to very happy with almost all of the gear I've bought since I joined the forum.

A second Gemini and a bunch of KP atty shields has been in my box at the mail place since yesterday, but I will probably wait until tomorrow night as the third Avocado 24 should be here tomorrow.

I have really liked the Snow Wolf Mini's, maybe even more than the VGOD for running the Target and Avocado tanks I started with (and now they run the Gemini & Cerabis thanks). But the Avocado 24's have won as my tank of choice, it's like they they were made for the Minikins. So I will have 3 Avo24's and 3 Minikin's when the 2 Minikin 150W get here. If this second Gemini performs as flawless as the first one has, it's going to be a real 'battle of the tanks' which will see the most use on the 3 SWM's. Highest contenders are the Gemini's and Avocado 22's, but the Targets are a very close third (I don't mind their bottom fill at all).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Your guidance has not been in vain brother. I am happy to very happy with almost all of the gear I've bought since I joined the forum.
> 
> A second Gemini and a bunch of KP atty shields has been in my box at the mail place since yesterday, but I will probably wait until tomorrow night as the third Avocado 24 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I have really liked the Snow Wolf Mini's, maybe even more than the VGOD for running the Target and Avocado tanks I started with (and now they run the Gemini & Cerabis thanks). But the Avocado 24's have won as my tank of choice, it's like they they were made for the Minikins. So I will have 3 Avo24's and 3 Minikin's when the 2 Minikin 150W get here. If this second Gemini performs as flawless as the first one has, it's going to be a real 'battle of the tanks' which will see the most use on the 3 SWM's. Highest contenders are the Gemini's and Avocado 22's, but the Targets are a very close third (I don't mind their bottom fill at all).



That's great news @Spydro! I must say I echo all your sentiments... Snow Wolf Mini's with a Gemini is as close to a perfect vape as one can get... love the battery life of my Minikin and it too has a Gemini on top... really love both the Avo's but have given away my small one. The Cerabis is also still in circulation but doesn't quite reach the flavour of a Gemini or Target tank... the Cerabis is actually on a brand new mod that I will be able to talk about from Monday or Tuesday hopefully!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> That's great news @Spydro! I must say I echo all your sentiments... Snow Wolf Mini's with a Gemini is as close to a perfect vape as one can get... love the battery life of my Minikin and it too has a Gemini on top... really love both the Avo's but have given away my small one. The Cerabis is also still in circulation but doesn't quite reach the flavour of a Gemini or Target tank... the Cerabis is actually on a brand new mod that I will be able to talk about from Monday or Tuesday hopefully!



As you know I prefer to build to my liquids and the attys they are ran in. So while I am more than happy with the cCell tanks that do have great flavor, I can get better flavor out of the 2 Avo's and what will soon be 3 Avo24's. I'm not even near 100% on the 2 Cerabis tanks, but don't regret buying them (although I am still holding one of them back unused). New mods wise for now ("now" being positive thinking), the 3 SWM's and 3 Minikins ought to keep me covered on mods with some of the Reos back on top where they belong for my uses. For the last rotation that has been going for around seven hours so far, a long rotation compared to what my normal rotations are, it's been 4 Reos and the VGOD. I'll soon give the 'puter a break to make breakfast, and will change gear and liquids after.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wolfgang said:


> Hi @Silver where do you get your ccell 0.9ohm coils from? I've been struggling with a few duds lately.



Hi @Wolfgang - i got my Target tank and box of 5 cCell 0.9 ohm coils from Vape King
So that was two coils with the tank and 5 in the extra box
My first coil that came with the tank gave me a slightly burnt taste after about 6 tankfuls but it could have been because i vaped it too empty. I am on the second coil that came with the tank. Been through about 10 tankfuls or so and all is good. I havent tried the spare box of coils yet. 
So i am probably not the best to ask about where to get "good coils"


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Wolfgang I got working cCell 0.9Ω Coils from Sir Vape in Durban... I have tested 7 in a row and they all work perfectly!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic

Also as far as I know Vapers Corner also got new stock but I haven't tested any of them yet.
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-coil-5-per-pack-703?category=78&search=ccell


----------



## Wolfgang

Rob Fisher said:


> @Wolfgang I got working cCell 0.9Ω Coils from Sir Vape in Durban... I have tested 7 in a row and they all work perfectly!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic
> 
> Also as far as I know Vapers Corner also got new stock but I haven't tested any of them yet.
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-coil-5-per-pack-703?category=78&search=ccell


@Rob Fisher thanks a lot will definitely give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## canocep66

hi everyone
has anyone tried the 0.9 ohm ceramic coils from vapemob *already*, are they the good ones?
i am asking cause dont want to waste my hard earned cash (times are really tough right now and vaping is not helping)
also vapemob is just next to me in cape town so no delivery charges 
thanks in advance
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/vaporesso-ccell-ceramic-coil/


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ceramic Wars never stop... in Vape Mail today some new Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tanks arrived from Coil Art! The limited documentation (and their web site was down this morning) I could find was the coils are for < 35 Watts. Priming was great and I rushed the exercise because I was anxious to try them and no dry hits and flavour good almost from the beginning. As with the other ceramic coils for the sub tanks I could do with more airflow and the technique for these coils are slow and long does it.



Which is best you ask? Well glad you asked... I will rate the Sub Tank ceramic coils by themselves because the working cCell 0.9Ω still beats them all for airflow and flavor. I also got two packs of the SS 0.5Ω cCell coils from other overseas vendors to try... more on that later.

Here is the current batch of Ceramic Coils being tested...



Sub Tank compatible ceramic coils in order of flavour preference...
1. Coil Art 0.5Ω
2. Kangertech 0.5Ω
3. Atom gCeramic 0.5Ω (New Batch)

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ridi786

Thanks @robfisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carel1966

Got myself an Vaporesso Gemini CCELL tank and using it with the included 0.5ohm SS coil. Must say it is awesome. Taste is even better than in my Target tanks and no dry hits after about 6 tanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

First thanks @Sir Vape for excellent service as always. Now , @Rob Fisher , why,why,why do you always start the thread thing. I followed this thread from the start, and pulled the trigger on Monday. I got myself a Kangertech Toptank and some Atom Gcaramic coils, load the lady last night with some juice, and wow. The vape is really good, intact great. No leaking, no dry hits just perfect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> First thanks @Sir Vape for excellent service as always. Now , @Rob Fisher , why,why,why do you always start the thread thing. I followed this thread from the start, and pulled the trigger on Monday. I got myself a Kangertech Toptank and some Atom Gcaramic coils, load the lady last night with some juice, and wow. The vape is really good, intact great. No leaking, no dry hits just perfect.



Just want to share the love @Petrus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Enter player 3 or 33 at this stage 
Uwell crown ceramics. 
Initial impressions here: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-ceramic-coils-now-available-for-uwell-crown.t23468/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Enter player 3 or 33 at this stage
> Uwell crown ceramics.
> Initial impressions here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-ceramic-coils-now-available-for-uwell-crown.t23468/
> View attachment 55041



Ooooo off to check it out... just as well I still have my Crown tank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If any of you still haven't played with ceramic coils and are looking for the new Kangertech Ceramic Coils for the Sub tanks you can get them at Vape Club. And I must say they are pretty good! Not as good as the cCells for the Gemini but if you have a Sub Tank then these should be on your shopping list!

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-heat/products/kanger-ceramic-coil-0-5-ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Wars never stop... in Vape Mail today some new Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tanks arrived from Coil Art! The limited documentation (and their web site was down this morning) I could find was the coils are for < 35 Watts. Priming was great and I rushed the exercise because I was anxious to try them and no dry hits and flavour good almost from the beginning. As with the other ceramic coils for the sub tanks I could do with more airflow and the technique for these coils are slow and long does it.
> View attachment 54699
> 
> 
> Which is best you ask? Well glad you asked... I will rate the Sub Tank ceramic coils by themselves because the working cCell 0.9Ω still beats them all for airflow and flavor. I also got two packs of the SS 0.5Ω cCell coils from other overseas vendors to try... more on that later.
> 
> Here is the current batch of Ceramic Coils being tested...
> View attachment 54700
> 
> 
> Sub Tank compatible ceramic coils in order of flavour preference...
> 1. Coil Art 0.5Ω
> 2. Kangertech 0.5Ω
> 3. Atom gCeramic 0.5Ω (New Batch)


@Rob Fisher - Apologies if you have posted this somewhere else and I have missed it, but I am wondering whether you have formed an impression the the SS 0.5 ohm cCell coils yet? 

I have a friend who is currently vaping on a Twisp Edge, but who is smoking far more than he is using that and he has actually really enjoyed the vape on my lung hitting gear. He now wants me to get him something similar, but as 'fuss-free' as possible. I am leaning towards a Pico kit with the cCell coils and if I order from VapeClub I can get the complete package including my currently preferred battery and the cCells at a superb price (cost is also a consideration for him) all from one vendor, but they only have the 0.5 ohms in stock. 

How would you rate the 0.5 ohms compared to the 0.9s? Would they be able to wick 70 VG / 30 PG juice efficiently? Are they a pain to prime etc? (I think there's a real good chance that with the right setup he could quit smoking but, as I said, he wants something really 'fuss free' and 'problem free' and PITA priming or dry hits would be a no-no)


----------



## Andre

Lingogrey said:


> @Rob Fisher - Apologies if you have posted this somewhere else and I have missed it, but I am wondering whether you have formed an impression the the SS 0.5 ohm cCell coils yet?
> 
> I have a friend who is currently vaping on a Twisp Edge, but who is smoking far more than he is using that and he has actually really enjoyed the vape on my lung hitting gear. He now wants me to get him something similar, but as 'fuss-free' as possible. I am leaning towards a Pico kit with the cCell coils and if I order from VapeClub I can get the complete package including my currently preferred battery and the cCells at a superb price (cost is also a consideration for him) all from one vendor, but they only have the 0.5 ohms in stock.
> 
> How would you rate the 0.5 ohms compared to the 0.9s? Would they be able to wick 70 VG / 30 PG juice efficiently? Are they a pain to prime etc? (I think there's a real good chance that with the right setup he could quit smoking but, as I said, he wants something really 'fuss free' and 'problem free' and PITA priming or dry hits would be a no-no)


I cannot help you with the 0.5 ohm cCell units, but can confirm that i think it is a great setup. I have used the Pico with Melo3 Mini and the RBA deck for a week and it was great. Then I put in a 0.9 ohm cCell unit and used that for a week and it was as good. Thus, it passed the test and could be passed on to HRH. I had the same dilemma as you - no 0.9 ohm coils at VapeClub, but then I got an excuse for other vaping stuff and ordered the 0.9 ohm units and the RBA deck from Sir Vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> I cannot help you with the 0.5 ohm cCell units, but can confirm that i think it is a great setup. I have used the Pico with Melo3 Mini and the RBA deck for a week and it was great. Then I put in a 0.9 ohm cCell unit and used that for a week and it was as good. Thus, it passed the test and could be passed on to HRH. I had the same dilemma as you - no 0.9 ohm coils at VapeClub, but then I got an excuse for other vaping stuff and ordered the 0.9 ohm units and the RBA deck from Sir Vape.


Thanks very much @Andre !

Unfortunately I just got way too much new stuff and some AIO's for others recently, so I can find no excuses to order anything for myself at the moment and to just throw in the 0.9 cCells (plus the price on the five pack 0.5 ohms at VapeClub is really good IMO, so would suit the friend's budget as well - IF they are good and worth having of course)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

My personnel experience in trying both is that I get better flavour from the 0.9 Ccells. The only problem is the dud coils which I still seem to get in a pack. 
Might be an opportunity to add some lekker new driptips from Sirvape if you looking to add more to an order - thats what I did.

Have you perhaps looked at the new Atom Gcermic coils that @Rob Fisher mentions? 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/atom-gceramic-0-5Ω-coils.t22373/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Wars never stop... in Vape Mail today some new Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tanks arrived from Coil Art! The limited documentation (and their web site was down this morning) I could find was the coils are for < 35 Watts. Priming was great and I rushed the exercise because I was anxious to try them and no dry hits and flavour good almost from the beginning. As with the other ceramic coils for the sub tanks I could do with more airflow and the technique for these coils are slow and long does it.
> View attachment 54699
> 
> 
> Which is best you ask? Well glad you asked... I will rate the Sub Tank ceramic coils by themselves because the working cCell 0.9Ω still beats them all for airflow and flavor. I also got two packs of the SS 0.5Ω cCell coils from other overseas vendors to try... more on that later.
> 
> Here is the current batch of Ceramic Coils being tested...
> View attachment 54700
> 
> 
> Sub Tank compatible ceramic coils in order of flavour preference...
> 1. Coil Art 0.5Ω
> 2. Kangertech 0.5Ω
> 3. Atom gCeramic 0.5Ω (New Batch)


@Rob Fisher where did you buy that coil art coils??


----------



## Lingogrey

Kaizer said:


> My personnel experience in trying both is that I get better flavour from the 0.9 Ccells. The only problem is the dud coils which I still seem to get in a pack.
> Might be an opportunity to add some lekker new driptips from Sirvape if you looking to add more to an order - thats what I did.
> 
> Have you perhaps looked at the new Atom Gcermic coils that @Rob Fisher mentions?
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/atom-gceramic-0-5Ω-coils.t22373/


Thanks for that @Kaizer! I have seen the mention of the Gceramics, but in that thread it seems that he is referring to the ones compatible with Kanger tanks and the ones available at VapeClub are those for Kanger and for the Crown tank. I don't know if a version is available that would be compatible with the Target, Melo 3, IJust 2 etc?

That's another thing I'm wondering about on the 0.5 ohm vs the 0.9 ohm cCells - the occurrence rate of dud coils. From what I have read on the 0.9s (and yes, it does seem that the new batch is a lot better), it doesn't seem encouraging and I wouldn't want to recommend / buy something for someone where 2 or so out of the 5 coils are duds. I suppose that is something that will only be clearer once quite a number of people have used the 0.5s for quite some time (especially since the ceramic coils seem to last longer, so the 'testing period' of coil consistency is a lot slower).

Have you tried the 0.5 SS coils in TC? Do they work well in this regard? The friend that I want to order the kit and coils for quite enjoy a coolish vape (on my gear) wide open in SS TC on lowish temps, so good TC capability would be quite a bonus (although I would assume that the 0.9 ohm coils at around 30 watts or lower is also not too hot a vape).


----------



## Silent Echo

I used the 0.5ohm coil that came with the Gemini tank. The flavour was fine after letting it prime for about 30 minutes. Just leaked a bit sometimes. But the 0.9ohm coils are definitely better in terms of flavour and I have also not had any leakage (from the coil/atty ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Thanks @Silent Echo !

Very valuable info. Leakage is certainly not something that adds to the 'fuss free' and 'problem free' status of a product. When you say "sometimes", was that very occasionally or relatively often and to the extent that it was just a bit more than condensation or where there would literally be juice seeping down the side of the airflow onto the mod?


----------



## Silent Echo

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks @Silent Echo !
> 
> Very valuable info. Leakage is certainly not something that adds to the 'fuss free' and 'problem free' status of a product. When you say "sometimes", was that very occasionally or relatively often and to the extent that it was just a bit more than condensation or where there would literally be juice seeping down the side of the airflow onto the mod?



The leaking only happened when I opened the top flow to let out the bubbles on the 0.5ohm. Never had this issue on the 0.9ohm coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks for that @Kaizer! I have seen the mention of the Gceramics, but in that thread it seems that he is referring to the ones compatible with Kanger tanks and the ones available at VapeClub are those for Kanger and for the Crown tank. I don't know if a version is available that would be compatible with the Target, Melo 3, IJust 2 etc?
> 
> That's another thing I'm wondering about on the 0.5 ohm vs the 0.9 ohm cCells - the occurrence rate of dud coils. From what I have read on the 0.9s (and yes, it does seem that the new batch is a lot better), it doesn't seem encouraging and I wouldn't want to recommend / buy something for someone where 2 or so out of the 5 coils are duds. I suppose that is something that will only be clearer once quite a number of people have used the 0.5s for quite some time (especially since the ceramic coils seem to last longer, so the 'testing period' of coil consistency is a lot slower).
> 
> Have you tried the 0.5 SS coils in TC? Do they work well in this regard? The friend that I want to order the kit and coils for quite enjoy a coolish vape (on my gear) wide open in SS TC on lowish temps, so good TC capability would be quite a bonus (although I would assume that the 0.9 ohm coils at around 30 watts or lower is also not too hot a vape).



You are correct, the Atom Gceramics are meant for the Kanger tanks. I was rather adding another option to your purchase if you are willing to sacrifice on flavour and gain on ease of use and consistency. Air flow is vastly constricted when compared to the Ccell so maybe this is not a good option if your friend prefers wide open draws.

My latest purchase of 0.9 Ccells resulted in 2 duds in from the box of five, however I went back and bought another box since the flavour is impeccable on a working coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Why not just get normal kanthal commercial coils it's hassle free buy a pack of 5 when one is burnt out put new coils in fill with liquid and u good to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

kyle_redbull said:


> Why not just get normal kanthal commercial coils it's hassle free buy a pack of 5 when one is burnt out put new coils in fill with liquid and u good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Its all about flavour. The normal kanthal coils doesnt come close to the flavour of a working 0.9 Ccell.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Kaizer said:


> Its all about flavour. The normal kanthal coils doesnt come close to the flavour of a working 0.9 Ccell.


I understand that the guy wants a hassle free solution as possible. No he gets 0.9 ccells first coil great second coil dud 3rd dud the guy will give up in my opinion. Start him off on commercial in the mean time and as the ceramics improve over time move him to ceramics. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey

kyle_redbull said:


> Why not just get normal kanthal commercial coils it's hassle free buy a pack of 5 when one is burnt out put new coils in fill with liquid and u good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hear you and it does make perfect sense. My reasoning: I have been intrigued and curious by all the good things said recently about the flavor on ceramic tanks, but currently only use RDAs / RTAs myself (besides my little AIO - would be awesome if they start making ceramic coils for that, but somehow I doubt it). That might change soon and I'll probably try a ceramic tank for myself as one of my not too distant purchases. 

To be perfectly honest though, I don't know if this specific person (who is still currently smoking) would really notice such a massive difference in flavor between ceramic and cotton coils. My main consideration in this specific instance is that these coils seem to last so much longer than those with cotton wicking and thus offer terrific value for those who do not want to rebuild. However, if you're gonna get a number of dud coils in a pack - that factor is kind of negated

EDIT: I wrote and posted that before I saw the last two posts by @Kaizer and @kyle_redbull . I think what I said does relate a bit to both in any case, but yeah - I think it would all depend on the occurence rate of dud coils on the 0.5s


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lingogrey said:


> I hear you and it does make perfect sense. My reasoning: I have been intrigued and curious by all the good things said recently about the flavor on ceramic tanks, but currently only use RDAs / RTAs myself (besides my little AIO - would be awesome if they start making ceramic coils for that, but somehow I doubt it). That might change soon and I'll probably try a ceramic tank for myself as one of my not too distant purchases.
> 
> To be perfectly honest though, I don't know if this specific person (who is still currently smoking) would really notice such a massive difference in flavor between ceramic and cotton coils. My main consideration in this specific instance is that these coils seem to last so much longer than those with cotton wicking and thus offer terrific value for those who do not want to rebuild. However, if you're gonna get a number of dud coils in a pack - that factor is kind of negated
> 
> EDIT: I wrote and posted that before I saw the last two posts by @Kaizer and @kyle_redbull . I think what I said does relate a bit to both in any case, but yeah - I think it would all depend on the occurence rate of dud coils on the 0.5s


Has your mate vaped on ur AIO before? What did he say flavour wise etc? I would get him a AIO to start off with then later on tell him there's a better kit like a pico which can take ceramics which has 10 times more flavour. The main goal here is to get him off the stinkies

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

kyle_redbull said:


> Has your mate vaped on ur AIO before? What did he say flavour wise etc? I would get him a AIO to start off with then later on tell him there's a better kit like a pico which can take ceramics which has 10 times more flavour. The main goal here is to get him off the stinkies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


He has tried the AIO. He didn't care for it all that much (he hasn't really commented on specifics like flavor etc. Just said that he much prefers the Crius / Theorem / Hastur {the RDA, not the tank}) and seems to be someone who (even as a current smoker and occasional Twisp Edge user) prefer open lung hits (albeit at a coolish temp - and the AIO, which I still think is a great entry for most current smokers and most others that I have given a try on my other gear / the AIO much prefer the AIO, actually also gives quite a warm MTL vape IMO)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi @Lingogrey! The 0.5 SS cCell coils are no where near as good as the 0.9 Kanthal ones... while they do work once primed (to a degree) I would NEVER buy them again and would stick to the 0,9 coils because they are simply perfect.

If you want hassle free get him a Pico Kit with 0.9 Kanthal Coils from Sir Vape.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you buy that coil art coils??



@Petrus I bought those from Fasttech I think... but the Kangertech ceramic coils are better!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Lingogrey! The 0.5 SS cCell coils are no where near as good as the 0.9 Kanthal ones... while they do work once primed (to a degree) I would NEVER buy them again and would stick to the 0,9 coils because they are simply perfect.
> 
> If you want hassle free get him a Pico Kit with 0.9 Kanthal Coils from Sir Vape.


Thank you very much @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you chasing the ceramic dream there is another tank to consider... the Melo III Mini that comes with the Pico kit is excellent with the 0.9Ω cCell but the tank is small and needs refilling often... enter the Melo III... same amazing flavour with the cCell but with a 4ml capacity... no airlocks and top fill and great flavour. This is a chicken dinner tank!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you chasing the ceramic dream there is another tank to consider... the Melo III Mini that comes with the Pico kit is excellent with the 0.9Ω cCell but the tank is small and needs refilling often... enter the Melo III... same amazing flavour with the cCell but with a 4ml capacity... no airlocks and top fill and great flavour. This is a chicken dinner tank!
> View attachment 55651
> View attachment 55652



Looks awesome. Is the only difference between the two the size? Also, do you find the mini gives better flavor because I believe often smaller chambers give better flavor?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Looks awesome. Is the only difference between the two the size? Also, do you find the mini gives better flavor because I believe often smaller chambers give better flavor?



Yip size appears to be the only difference... the flavour seems to be equally good on both of them. At the moment the 4ml one is giving a slightly better flavour but that's because it has a brand new coil and the Mini has had about 40-50 refills!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher - do you think the melo 3 tanks with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil will be good for MTL?
Dave


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher - do you think the melo 3 tanks with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil will be good for MTL?
> Dave


Yip, both HRH and I use it for MTL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher - do you think the melo 3 tanks with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil will be good for MTL?



Yip @Andre is right @Dave. I just turned the airflow down to tight and MTL is possible...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre are you using the cCell's in your Melo III's?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre are you using the cCell's in your Melo III's?


Yes, first used the RBA for a week en then the 0.9 ohm cCell for a week. Both great. Thus, having passed the test, the Pico with Melo3 Mini is now in HRH's hands (with cCell). She is very chuffed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH

Thank you @Andre , @Rob Fisher That's great. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Which JHB suppliers have the correct batch of ccells like sirvape? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig

kyle_redbull said:


> Which JHB suppliers have the correct batch of ccells like sirvape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 @Sir Vape has them @kyle_redbull


----------



## kyle_redbull

Chezzig said:


> @Sir Vape has them @kyle_redbull


Problem is I want to buy one to try it out so r65 for one plus R100 for shipping not worth it imo has @Sir Vape agreed to should a client receive duds that they will replace them free of charge? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Did I miss it, or have no one me tioned the Defiant tank by COV here? Got one last Friday and loving it. No leaks at all, good flavour. Pushed it to 65W with no issue at all. Have yet to get a dry hit on hit. 0.5ohm kanthal coil, rated 20-70W I think.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Did I miss it, or have no one me tioned the Defiant tank by COV here? Got one last Friday and loving it. No leaks at all, good flavour. Pushed it to 65W with no issue at all. Have yet to get a dry hit on hit. 0.5ohm kanthal coil, rated 20-70W I think.



Not a bad ceramic coiled tank at all... but a bit small and gets pretty hot... but all in all not a bad tank. Still not as good as a Melo III with cCell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher, will keep that in mind. Does get a bit hot though, you are right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Trying out the Kanger Ceramics. No dry hits, works straight away. Taste is a bit muted compared to their clapton coils, but will give it a couple more tanks before I decide how good it is. The coils need some serious power before they give me the strength I want. Currently running at 70 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

So , I installed a kangerteck ceramic in one of my toptanks last night....
Primed it and left it alone for an hour or so , vaped on it and flavour is good.
Problem is I didn't see it wicking, no bubles , only time I see bubles is when I unscrew the top a little......I did this cause the flavour went down and I was scared of a dry hit.

Oes this mean I have an airlock problem and if so how do I solve it ?


----------



## JB1987

After watching uncle @Rob Fisher raving about the cCell coils in the Melo 3 I picked one up from The Vapery yesterday. I must say that I'm really impressed, you were spot on about the flavour uncle Rob, it breathed new life into the Melo tank. The draw is a bit tight but the flavour more than makes up for it. I let it sit for about 3 hours before vaping, haven't had any dry hits and I see bubbles coming out after a few drags. 

Will have to go out and get a bottle of XXX to see if it also lives up to uncle @Rob Fisher 's ravings

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> After watching uncle @Rob Fisher raving about the cCell coils in the Melo 3 I picked one up from The Vapery yesterday. I must say that I'm really impressed, you were spot on about the flavour uncle Rob, it breathed new life into the Melo tank. The draw is a bit tight but the flavour more than makes up for it. I let it sit for about 3 hours before vaping, haven't had any dry hits and I see bubbles coming out after a few drags.
> 
> Will have to go out and get a bottle of XXX to see if it also lives up to uncle @Rob Fisher 's ravings



It will @JB1987! 

@hands who is a squonker only with his REO's got an IPV5 and a Target Tank on Friday with cCell's... I asked him what he vaped all weekend... yes I know it's a new device and he will end up using both but all he used was his Target Tank... until you try a working cCell at 30 watts you haven't tasted full flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

Rob Fisher said:


> It will @JB1987!
> 
> @hands who is a squonker only with his REO's got an IPV5 and a Target Tank on Friday with cCell's... I asked him what he vaped all weekend... yes I know it's a new device and he will end up using both but all he used was his Target Tank... until you try a working cCell at 30 watts you haven't tasted full flavour!



The flavour really is amazing uncle @Rob Fisher , just changed to a new juice that I have been vaping for a while (Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake) and it's as if I'm tasting all the flavours for the first time. 

I'll give you some feedback on my XXX experience at Vape King on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> The flavour really is amazing uncle @Rob Fisher , just changed to a new juice that I have been vaping for a while (Paulies Strawberry Lemon Cake) and it's as if I'm tasting all the flavours for the first time.
> 
> I'll give you some feedback on my XXX experience at Vape King on Saturday



100% on your findings! 

Seeya on Sat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Okay I would like to know what is the good coil/dud coil ratio you guys get from the "good" batch of ccell's?
I decided to replace a coil which became muted flavourwise and the last two coils was both bad making it 3 duds out of 5. This is highly frustrating as i resorted to the last coil i have which is the nickel one that came with the target so hoping it will work otherwise i just have my final good coil in the Gemini. Oh and I have 4 coils in my bin now since monday the 0.6 and 0.5 SS coils that came with the Gemini is also in there. I really wish they would stop designing new tanks and get their act together with the coils


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Okay I would like to know what is the good coil/dud coil ratio you guys get from the "good" batch of ccell's?
> I decided to replace a coil which became muted flavourwise and the last two coils was both bad making it 3 duds out of 5. This is highly frustrating as i resorted to the last coil i have which is the nickel one that came with the target so hoping it will work otherwise i just have my final good coil in the Gemini. Oh and I have 4 coils in my bin now since monday the 0.6 and 0.5 SS coils that came with the Gemini is also in there. I really wish they would stop designing new tanks and get their act together with the coils



The last three packets (4 per packet) have all been 100%. Not one dud.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> The last three packets (4 per packet) have all been 100%. Not one dud.


I'm guessing these are the 0.9 kanthal ccells. I hope I'm receiving one of the good coils when I meet you at Vape king on Saturday@Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

Wow, maybe I did something wrong. But I am sure i primed them fine the 0.9 one I put in the gemini is chain vaping no problem. Alternating the xxx and VM Litch in there seems to bring out the litchi even more in xxx or just my imagination but still total bliss. The nickel coil also gave dry hits of note so now my target is sitting on the sidelines until I can order new coils


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> I'm guessing these are the 0.9 kanthal ccells. I hope I'm receiving one of the good coils when I meet you at Vape king on Saturday@Rob Fisher



You guess right @kyle_redbull on both accounts!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Wow, maybe I did something wrong. But I am sure i primed them fine the 0.9 one I put in the gemini is chain vaping no problem. Alternating the xxx and VM Litch in there seems to bring out the litchi even more in xxx or just my imagination but still total bliss. The nickel coil also gave dry hits of note so now my target is sitting on the sidelines until I can order new coils



I don't even attempt to use the Nickel coils... priming is a lot more simple with the new batch of coils.. a couple of drops into the coil and then install and fill the tank... dummy hits for a while and then leave it to stand for a few minutes... blow instead of suck to make sure all is well and then BOOM!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

I should remember that blowing bit. Bad timing on a thursday but will get from sir Vape again see Vapers corner is out of stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I'm using the .5 ohm SS c cells and the flavour is good. I've get better flavour from other setups but the flavour is top notch for a stock coil with minimal effort.

Works best with temp control. The pico temp control is somewhat lacking but this is because I use 2 dna 200 mods. 
Airlock issue seems to be a coil problem and not a tank problem.

I had the airlock issue with the melo 3 tank but since switching to temp control no more problems.

The melo will go to the wife as she likes no nonsense fuss free setups and I'll stick with the reos rewicked daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

A bit of good news, got some 0.6 ss ccells from eciggies yesterday. Risky as it was its the closest shop to me and couldnt wait till Monday/ Tuesday for shipping of 0.9 coils. First coil out if the box primed with some drawing without firing and worked my way up from 20w to 35w. Boy Sunset from Hazeworks never tasted this good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher thank you thank you for introducing me to my first .9 ccell. Not one dry hits since priming. Flavours on my diy monster melons have never tasted this good. It's amazing what a difference a coil can make to the flavour of the juice. Thank you for making lis VM XXX can't get over the flavours and loved the menthol. Pity VK only had 6mg but will pop into VK fourways again. Rob you are a legend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12

Schnappie said:


> A bit of good news, got some 0.6 ss ccells from eciggies yesterday. Risky as it was its the closest shop to me and couldnt wait till Monday/ Tuesday for shipping of 0.9 coils. First coil out if the box primed with some drawing without firing and worked my way up from 20w to 35w. Boy Sunset from Hazeworks never tasted this good.


Good to know, how do the 0.6 ohm coils differ the 0.9?


----------



## Schnappie

@Rob Fisher i know a lot of people probably consider this a glorified or even downgraded subtank. But i use the metropolis tank as it is cheaper to get a tank to use the gclaptons again to vape VM4. But i cleaned it out last night and primed a ceramic occ coil vaped a bit and it tasted okay but this morning wow!!! Lovely flavour it might just be me but tastes better than it did in the subtank back then on this coil. Pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo

@Schnappie I also got a metropolis tank recently. The flavour is delicious and it's quite a good looking tank as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher i know a lot of people probably consider this a glorified or even downgraded subtank. But i use the metropolis tank as it is cheaper to get a tank to use the gclaptons again to vape VM4. But i cleaned it out last night and primed a ceramic occ coil vaped a bit and it tasted okay but this morning wow!!! Lovely flavour it might just be me but tastes better than it did in the subtank back then on this coil. Pleasantly surprised
> View attachment 62194



Yip there is no question that a decent Bell Cap (especially the glass ones) do seem to enhance the flavour. And the best ceramic coil (at the moment) for a subtank compatible deck is the Kangertech coils.

I still use my Trinity Cap's for juice tasting... but these days I prefer the kangertech coils... but I'm still using up my gCeramics....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

So seeing that uncle Rob is off the ceramics in some way or another who is left still using these wat new ceramic coils send tanks are being launched etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> So seeing that uncle Rob is off the ceramics in some way or another who is left still using these wat new ceramic coils send tanks are being launched etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Am still using the 0.6 CCells on the Melo 3 Mini @kyle_redbull 
Working very nicely
My current coil is on about 25 tankfuls of fruity menthol juices and still going strong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Well there is this one and it is a fine tank!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/30617/

And then the Estoc is also pretty good 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

I see ELeaf have released ceramic coils for the melo. Not sure if anyone has tried them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm still using ceramics... Still use my Melo 3 mini's with the black o-ring 0.6 cCells and more recently the Estoc tank and it's pretty dam good and pretty cheap compared to other tanks...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

